# 2011

## lubezniy

** 

   2011  ,     ,    :

   -1 ;   4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1); -6-2;             2011  ( -6-3).
  ,  ,   -  ,    .     .

           -2     .  -2        () .

* -6-3*

 -6-3               ( ,     2011   2012     ,    ).     :


  (,       );  (  -);    ( ,     );    (,   );        ;       ,          .
       .     192 ,     .   ,   (. ., )     ,      .

** 

     ,  -6-3   .     -6-3        -6-4.  ,   ,       ,   **  ** .   ,   -6-3          (  )     .  ,   -6-3        :    (, , )    ;       200 .

** 

    ;         .        15  2012 .  ,       ,        .

** 

,   -6-3       -1,  . .  .   2011                       2012      ,    .  3          ,       .  , -           .  :Smilie: 

** 

    ,    . :

* I :*  ,    ,   .    2011   .   -6-3?

  ,           :     ,      .        ,           (. .,     ).

* II :*  ,    1.    ,    ,  463000 .  ?

,    2010  2011     ,      ( 2011   463000 .).       ,      463  .   ,               .       (    ),     ,       -6-3          ,    .

* III :*    ,        .    ,       ,           463000 .     ?

  ,   ,      .       .   :          ,           .       .                  .

** 

   ,       ( . . -6-3):


  3.12 (   );  5  6.30.41  28  2011 .;SPU_ORB  1.71  29  2011 .;   3.9.0  23  2011 .; 
,     .

*      -*

 2012            .            ,     ,   .    :            ,          6 .      ,       I :    .

----------


## saigak

*lubezniy*,   !!!!

----------

* N-!!!!*
        !
   CheckXML    "   " ,   "",     .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> * N-!!!!*
>         !
>    CheckXML    "   " ,   "",     .      .


   1   ,      .      ,     .   .

----------


## Fraxine

> 1   ,      .


  .        ,   2_  -,  -  .
 :Frown: 

   -6-3           ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   2_  -,  -  .


. 2-   .  ,  2-    .



> -6-3           ???


 .

----------


## Fraxine

> . 2-   .


   -  , -.      .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  :Frown: .

----------


## lubezniy

> -  , -.      .


, Tester     .     .   -     .

----------


## saigak

> 1   ,


       "  "?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "  "?   ?


- .     (            ),   (  , ).      -    192.

----------

? ?

(  ), 64, 63 
   .         . (  .?)
, 
.

----------


## lubezniy

,       .

----------


## Helper-2005

-5  - " "!
-  ?  ?    ,  -1,     -6-3?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

.
  ,   , -        .

----------


## Helper-2005

,  !  !  -5  -1,   ,         -6-3 (     ,   ).   " "    .
     "-"  , , *lubezniy*?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> " "    .


   ?

----------


## Helper-2005

"" ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helper-2005

> ?


4!
(-1, -6-2, -6-2  -6-3).
    ( , ,        )

----------


## Helper-2005

.  - ,    -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 4!
> (-1, -6-2, -6-2  -6-3).


  -6-3  ?     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -6-3  ?     ?


 - -6-4   .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  - ,    -   ?


  ,       ( CheckXML     ).    ,            ( -6-3).

----------


## Helper-2005

> -6-3  ?


 ,      :Smilie: 
..       -6-3    (   )




> 


   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## Helper-2005

*lubezniy*, !   :yes:

----------


## Helper-2005

:  ""        :Frown: 
  1      . 9        .   ()   "" ?    ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ,            ( -6-3).


  -1   6-3.





> ""


*Helper-2005*,   1 ,       ( ).

----------


## Helper-2005

> -1   6-3.
> 
> 
> 
> *Helper-2005*,   1 ,       ( ).


,          (         1  ,      :Smilie: )

----------

: " 

   2011  ,     ,    :
   -1 ;
   4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1);
 -6-2;
             2011  ( -6-3).
  ,  ,   -  ,    .     .

           -2     .  -2        () ."


, ,       ,        15 ?
..       :    2012     ,  ?

----------

> ,        15 ?





> () ,   .



http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html

----------

!   .

----------

:        (  2011)  ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,        15 ?


       2011       
 :yes:

----------


## Helper-2005

> (  2011)  ?


   ,  (     2011     )

----------


## lubezniy

> :        (  2011)  ?


       .     .

----------


## Trini

...   -6-3        ?      ,     30 .      :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ...   -6-3        ?      ,     30 .


  ,     .  -   .

----------

.    ,    .     -6-3?

----------

.

----------


## 2009

-6-3.      ?
   6-2,  6-2  -1.     ,     -6-3?? 
  . !

----------


## lubezniy

,  - ...        .

----------


## 2009

5  6.30.41  28  2011 .;
      -6-3.

----------


## 2009

?

  3.12 (   );

SPU_ORB  1.71  29  2011 .;
   3.9.0  23  2011 .;

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


       ""?

----------


## 2009

:   6-3  "    "

----------


## 2009

:Embarrassment:    ...  ,     ,      ...  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## 2009

!   :yes: 

             (   ) -     ?

----------

""     1-            ..   \ ?

----------

> (   ) -    ?






> ""     1-            ..   \ ?


-1 ,

----------

- ...        ,  ?  ? -6-3     ?
   !  :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> -    192


*lubezniy*,    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,    ....


 -  192            .

----------


## saigak

..       ...

----------

10000 (  )       .  ,   10000.?

----------

> 10000 (  )       .  ,   10000.?


.

----------


## Kyky

,          ? (   )

----------

*Kyky*,          ,

----------

(15%)    , 1 ,  . 
   1 (8.2.13.219, . 2.0.30.8 ). 
-6-3     ,  "   1     : -      !".
          -6-3?    -    1?

----------


## TanyaTamb

.
  ,      ,       2011 .,             (  ),   -6-3     , ,    ? 
          2.

----------

#59...
   "" -6-3  : "*  6-3 ***** **  **  ** * -1 c *** * 110".
 ,   ,     -6-3  . ?

----------

, !
     ,     . 
  ,  ""   .... :Love:

----------


## saigak

> .
>   ,      ,       2011 .,             (  ),   -6-3     , ,    ? 
>           2.


,   ,             .

----------

> , !
>      ,     . 
>   ,  ""   ....


        .
 -   ,   .
  , ,         .

----------

> #59...
>    "" -6-3  : "*  6-3 ***** **  **  ** * -1 c *** * 110".
>  ,   ,     -6-3  . ?


.  "" -  -1.

----------

392 102 02101 08 0000160 ?       ?

----------


## italashka

, ,   6-3 " ..."   ,      ?  :Embarrassment:  !

----------


## 2007

> ..."   ,      ?


 .        -1.     .

----------


## Flylo

?
    :



http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html
  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## TanyaTamb

63 - ,     ""  -6-3.     ,    .
    .

----------

> 392 102 02101 08 0000160 ?       ?


  2012 .    2011 .        .

----------

> ""  -6-3


.
= 
=0.

----------

, ,  2011 .   ,         2012 .     ..
 ,    4 .-0,  1200,               ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    4 .-0,  1200,


  :yes:   .



> ?


.

----------

.,   3.12,     -6-3, ,       ?

----------

> .,   3.12,     -6-3, ,       ?


     4 ,   2011 .

----------

,   , ,   (  ).

----------

. 1428.60,  -1   1429.      1428.60  1429? 
  ,    2010 .      -

----------

> ,   , ,   (  ).


, .
,    ,    ,          .

----------


## 2007

> 1428.60  1429?


1429
   6-1  1428,60 -   6-2    1429

----------


## saigak

......
   5.
  4    ( 1,2,3  ).   :
1.  : -1, -6-3, - 6-4.  .    ?
2.   2 .   ,     6-3.-   ?

----------

> , .
> ,    ,    ,          .


    .

       (ALTNAMES.DBF, DOMA.DBF, FLAT.DBF, KLADR.DBF, SOCRBASE.DBF, STREET.DBF).

      KLADR  \persw\CHECKXML\,
        persw\CHECKXML\KLADR\.

 .  .   MS-DOS,     866.  Select. .     . Select. . 

  :     !!!

----------


## ˸

> 2012 .    2011 .        .


 ?

----------

1 ( ):
1)  
2)    (..   2011.)
3)            
4) ""    9 ,       ..
5)   ,      ,   ..

----------

> ?


  ,   ,   :

*    21.12.2011 N 180 "         "*

**  

**  !                      .  ,           .

,  ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## ˸



----------

,    .01.2012,     ,        ,  .    ,      .
     ,    -.    ,  .

----------

,       :    "    "  -1     ,         3  (    ).

----------


## lubezniy

,    ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

*lubezniy*, ....   82 :Dezl:

----------


## lubezniy

> ......
>    5.
>   4    ( 1,2,3  ).   :
> 1.  : -1, -6-3, - 6-4.  .    ?
> 2.   2 .   ,     6-3.-   ?


 -6-3,  -6-3.   .      ,         4- -.

----------


## saigak

> -6-3,  -6-3


-, 




> 4- -.


  /   ,    /,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> /   ,    /,      ?


 . .

----------


## saigak

> .


  ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  ?


,   -         -6-2 (  ,   ).

----------


## saigak

, -6-2     ..  1,2,3    ...  4       ...-6-2  , ..  ...




> -6-2 (  ,


,       -6-3  -6-4     9  ...
     -6-2?

----------

> ,    ,    ?


    ,

----------

.      \.      ? .

----------


## +5

,,   -6-3    .   4    ?

----------


## Leon_M

*lubezniy*, , ,      2010   dbf-   -6-3.                dbf-.           ,        _"  :   ( 1  12)"_.      ?          ,   - ?          :Confused:

----------

6-3    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 6-3    ?


.




> .      \.      ? .


   ,  .  :yes:

----------

> .
> 
>    ,  .


   . :Wow:     :             ,          .
    .

----------


## 2007

> ,  .


*Raspberry*,   .       .



> ,       -6-3  -6-4



        -6-1

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,   .       .


    .       2010,    ,   212-     ,   .  :Frown: 
** ,        .   .    .  :yes:

----------


## IER

2011 .
 3  2 ()
1. **     .       105 .     .
  ,   .
2.   -6-3  -6-4      .

3.      ,           .    ,  "  ",   10  ,    .


  ,       й1     . ,    й3        .

     ,       .     . (   3    ).

----------


## 2007

> 3


 ? -2?   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> 2011 .
>  3  2 ()
> 1. **     .       105 .     .
>   ,   .
> 2.   -6-3  -6-4      .
> 
> 3.      ,           .    ,  "  ",   10  ,    .
> 
> 
> ...


   -   )))   )))     )))

----------


## Sveta_33

?

----------

3    .      . , , ,   ?
    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.   2011  .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


  .    /  -    -           - ,     .

----------

> .    /  -    -           - ,     .


,  -   .

----------


## Sveta_33

> .   2011  .


? ..          ?

----------


## Sveta_33



----------


## saigak

?  :Wow:       .

----------


## 7777777

, ,       2011    ,    12.01.2012?

----------

> , ,       2011    ,    12.01.2012?


.

----------


## 7777777

** , !      1  2012   ?

----------

> ** , !      1  2012   ?


   2011 .    -1.
       .

     :

392 1 02 02*101* 08 *1011* 160	   2011   2012 .
392 1 02 02*101* 08 *1012* 160	   2011 .

     1  2012 . -  .
  ,  ,      .

----------


## IER

> ? -2?   ?


   ,    .    .

----------

,         2011     ?

----------


## saigak

.       .  :Smilie:

----------



----------

, .       (  ).       : 01.10.11-31.10.11 , 01.11.11-31.12.11 ?
    .-   ?

----------


## menedzher

-/       -    ?

----------


## saigak

menedzher,  -1.
,  



> 01.10.11-31.10.11 , 01.11.11-31.12.11


 



> 01.11.11-31.12.11

----------

.   

PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-100-011668-DCK-00032-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
1.1.     12, :   
a.		30	  ""      6-3     *   "/"  6-4
b.		30	  ""      6-3  *      "/*"  6-4.

   ? 

    .    , ...

----------


## TanyaTamb

> :
>   TanyaTamb
>     ""  -6-3
> 
> .
> = 
> =0.



, ,  ,   - 6-3     2011  ,      .

----------


## Tigrasha

- 6-3     2011  ,       2011       -    !   2012   .- ,      .

----------

(((
",,   -6-3    .   4    ? "

----------


## Discovery

> 1   ,      .      ,     .   .


    ,    -    :Smilie:    -5   !     -  - !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -      -5   !     -  - !


  ,       .

----------


## milira

,     3 .,   ,  ,    -?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     3 .,   ,  ,    -?


   ,        -6-3
     ,     .

----------


## milira

> ,        -6-3


..   -6-3?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -6-3?

----------


## //

[QUOTE=;53551908]   (15%)    , 1 ,  . 
   1 (8.2.13.219, . 2.0.30.8 ). 
-6-3     ,  /QUOTE]

                     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

[QUOTE=//;53556579]


> (15%)    , 1 ,  . 
>    1 (8.2.13.219, . 2.0.30.8 ). 
> -6-3     ,  /QUOTE]
> 
>                      ?


     ,      .    2.0.30.8 -   .

----------


## Krotova

> 2011 .    -1.
>        .
> 
>      :
> 
> 392 1 02 02*101* 08 *1011* 160	   2011   2012 .
> 392 1 02 02*101* 08 *1012* 160	   2011 .
> 
>      1  2012 . -  .
>   ,  ,      .


,      ,    ,      ?   ?

----------

chekxml   :

***   1-  ___________  ...


   .    (        ).  
 <>13</> 
 18 
 16 

 5    2011. , ,   ?

----------

> .   
> 
> PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-100-011668-DCK-00032-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
> 1.1.     12, :   
> a.		30	  ""      6-3     *   "/"  6-4
> b.		30	  ""      6-3  *      "/*"  6-4.
> 
>    ? 
> 
>     .    , ...


      .  ,  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .  ,  ?


 ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


 ?
     ,    6-4      ,     -  -   .  :Wow: 
    .  :Frown:

----------

.  1 8,2-    ,           "  ,    -6-3,      ,    2  -1!" ,    .   48949,  -6-3 48948,95(-6-4 48949)     ???

----------

> ,      ,    ,      ?   ?


 ,     .   .

----------


## 7777777

** , !

----------

, "          " -       ?

----------


## TanyaTamb

> - 6-3     2011  ,       2011       -    !   2012   .- ,      .


         2011 .,    ?      ,      .

----------

-6-4    ?

----------


## Imelnila

,  ..     ..           ,   . ...      .        ,  ?         .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll

----------

> ,  ..     ..           ,   . ...      .        ,  ?         .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll


      ?
       ,     Visual FoxPro.     .  http://files.buhsoft.ru/vfp.exe

----------

> -6-4    ?


   . . ,   .
 ,   1, ,       ,   .      . 
,       !!!

----------


## Imelnila

(((((((
   -  ,  -1      

   ,          ?

----------


## Imelnila

,  ..   -    ..

----------

C    .    -1  -1  2  -6-3.      ?

----------


## Imelnila

,    ,   ,       ...     -  ..

----------


## boogiebabe83

,    2011   ,     .     ?

----------

> ,    ,   ,       ...     -  ..


   -1    ? , .       .        -6-3.

----------

> ,    2011   ,     .     ?


  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=31

----------


## boogiebabe83

> .
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=31





> .
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=31


   ?      .   -1  ?

----------

> ?      .   -1  ?


, , .     -1.

----------


## boogiebabe83

, )))

----------

.    ,      .    .             31.12.2011.      6-1  ?

----------


## -2

,     -5.    ,    6-2   ...   ? ..         ? ...

----------


## saigak

,   .
-2,  .    ?

----------


## -2

> -2,  .    ?


 ,   .     6-1,      6-2.      ,   : "     6-2"...
 ...  . 
   -  ...

----------


## saigak

, -6-1      ...        ...

----------


## -2

> , -6-1      ...        ...


   1.10  31.12-   .  ,   .  ...

----------


## saigak

> 1.10  31.12


  ?



> .  ..

----------


## Imelnila

..    ..    .   -5 -

----------


## -2

> , -6-1      ...        ...


 .      :
01.10.2011  31.12.2011   -  ,  .  -    [0][0][]     
   -   ?

----------


## saigak

...  ...




> -   ?


 ...       ...

----------


## -2

> ...  ...
> 
> 
>  ...       ...


..  ? ,  -      , ?      ...    -   :Frown:

----------


## -2

! ,        .             (    2010  :Smilie:  )     6-2. !      :Smilie:

----------


## Oldim

!      . , ,  -1  :         - ?   ,    !
 . ,            .  ,      - ? !

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  . .

----------

,          -6-3,     1? ( 8.2)

----------


## Kostyanyk

> 3    .      . , , ,   ?
>     ?


    .     - ,       9 . .     .

----------


## saigak

> 


   . !  :Smilie:

----------

!
 !
             .
        .
  ?

----------

> .  "" -  -1.


   ?       ...

----------


## saigak

> ...


 ?

----------

> ?


-6-3    ,    ,     ,      -6-4,  -6-3  ,   ,

----------


## saigak

?   .    -1  .      , ..   .

----------

> ?   .    -1  .      , ..   .


 ...        ,    ,   ,      ,     ((

----------


## saigak

> 


  ,   .   ,   : "  "  .
  ,  ?
       .

----------

!       ""  .
-2   ...,        (    )..., -5  4 ...,  1-      (..  2012 .  %- ).
  !  :yes:

----------

!
 -6-3            ?

----------


## Bucom

> !
>  -6-3            ?


.     "    ,     "  C-6-3.       .

----------


## Bucom

> (    )...


      ,              .

----------

> .     "    ,     "  C-6-3.       .


!!!

----------


## Sage

-6-2                .       .    .        (3 ),          .

----------

> -6-2                .       .    .        (3 ),          .


    ,      . 
 CheckXML   .       01.01.2010  31.12.2011 .   . "   ".

----------


## Sage

> ,      . 
>  CheckXML   .       01.01.2010  31.12.2011 .   . "   ".


.   ,    2011 ,  .     -6-2    ?

----------

,   -6-3  -6-4   ?     .    5.     -6-2,-6-2  -1.

----------

> .   ,    2011 ,  .     -6-2    ?


,   ""    .          ,    .      .

----------

> ,   -6-3  -6-4   ?     .    5.     -6-2,-6-2  -1.


-6-3  ,  -6-4   .  5    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -6-3  -6-4   ?


     -  .

----------


## saigak

> -6-3  ,  -6-4   .  5


  .    .

----------


## Bucom

> .    .


  (),     ().

----------

3 ,      - -6-2,-6-2  -1.  ?

----------

> 3 ,      - -6-2,-6-2  -1.  ?


. 
  ,   ?
-6-3   .

        ,      :

 -1 <___________>

 -6-2 
<>___</> 

 -6-1  -6-2     
<>_______</> 

 -6-3 (  -  -  )
<>_____</>

----------

!    ,   .       ,      -1    ,        ,    -6    .   !     . 
   ,     1  8.2,     2010 .?     1  2011 . (       ).  !

----------

> !    ,   .       ,      -1    ,        ,    -6    .   !     . 
>    ,     1  8.2,     2010 .?     1  2011 . (       ).  !


 -1    ? ,             01.01.2010 .  31.12.2011 .
  2010   8.2  ,         2011 .   - .   .   CheckXML  .

----------

> -1    ? ,             01.01.2010 .  31.12.2011 .
>   2010   8.2  ,         2011 .   - .   .   CheckXML  .


 ,   -1 ,           .   /  CheckXML,     1  2011 ,  2010   ...         ,       ,  23 .    93 .  .     9 . 2011 .   ,   ,        ,         .        ,    2010 ,   ?           ,      ,           ,      , ?        =,       ...

----------

> ,   -1 ,           .   /  CheckXML,     1  2011 ,  2010   ...         ,       ,  23 .    93 .  .     9 . 2011 .   ,   ,        ,         .        ,    2010 ,   ?           ,      ,           ,      , ?        =,       ...


        .
  2011 . 100 .   31.12.2011 . 100 . -   .     -    -1, , - -           .         - . ,  ,  -  ?  ?  .   .       CheckXML,    EXCEL,  .

 .

 100+100+100+100+100+100+100+100 -      .  800.
 0+100 +100 +100  ..      .  800.
 .


 100+100+100+100+100+100+100+100 -      .  800.
 0+100 +100 +100  ..      .  700.
 .  100.


 100+100+100+100+100+100+100+100 -      .  800.
 0+100 +100 +100  ..      .  900.
 100.       100 .,   ,   .

----------


## TanyaTamb

:  -6-3,      ,      2011 .?     . -6-2        ,        .

----------


## Bucom

> :  -6-3,      ,      2011 .?     . -6-2        ,        .


     -6-3. ..   -1  -6-4   .   .

----------

> :  -6-3,      ,      2011 .?     . -6-2        ,        .


       .

 :
              .   ,        .         , ,       .

   -1       ?    -6-3 .   ,      ,   - ,      ,   . !

----------


## anscor

6-1   6-3    .    .   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ....   -6-2?

----------


## Nattallek

..  9  2011        01.10.2011  ... 4 .    ..   .. ,     ?

----------

,     ( 3.12)  -6-3?   . :Frown:

----------


## saigak

Nattallek,     .      -1  -6-3     -6-4.  ,  -    .

----------

> ,     ( 3.12)  -6-3?   .


    2011! 
   ,        .

----------

> .
>   2011 . 100 .   31.12.2011 . 100 . -   .     -    -1, , - -           .         - . ,  ,  -  ?  ?  .   .       CheckXML,    EXCEL,  .
> 
>  .
> 
>  100+100+100+100+100+100+100+100 -      .  800.
>  0+100 +100 +100  ..      .  800.
>  .
> 
> ...


 ,    \  -1  2011  ,     4  2011 .,  ,        CheckXML  ,   -6    .          ,    ,        ...  :Frown: ((

----------

> ,    \  -1  2011  ,     4  2011 .,  ,        CheckXML  ,   -6    .          ,    ,        ... ((


 ,  .

----------

> ,  .


 :Smilie:         ,      4  ...     9    . , .

----------

> ,      4  ...     9    . , .


,       ,      9     4 .
 -1   150  ? +, -  ?

----------

> ,       ,      9     4 .
>  -1   150  ? +, -  ?


, .

----------

> , .


      ,   **     .     2010-2011 . 
     - .      ,  ,      ,   .

----------

> , .


     , -    ,        2011 .,     = . 
 ,   .

----------

,        2010 ? ,           2010 .? -

----------

> ,        2010 ? ,           2010 .? -


  ,   .   ,   . 
    2010 ,        0. 
   , . 
  ,    .

----------

> ,   .   ,   . 
>     2010 ,        0. 
>    , . 
>   ,    .


, 12 .    ,     ,    ,   1  8.2 ,       ?      ,      ?

----------

Excele  ,      4  2011 .   1,        ,  ,    . 
   ,   ,   ,          .

----------

> Excele  ,      4  2011 .   1,        ,  ,    . 
>    ,   ,   ,          .


  , ..           2010 .   , ?
  !        :Smilie:

----------

, .

----------

"0",     -1      (  ).       -6-3  ?

----------

,   " "     "".   ?      5.

----------

> ,   " "     "".   ?      5.


 5 ,   .
       - .

----------

,     .    ,   ?     ?

----------


## 21g

> saigak
> 
> 
> ,       -6-3  -6-4     9  ...
>      -6-2?
> 
> 
> 
>         -6-1


  -   4    -6-1 (1-3   )
 1 7.7 ( 1.3 7.70.187) -      -6-2
,,   -6-1?!?!?!?!?  :EEK!:

----------


## Svetlana_33

,        1,       ?

----------


## TanyaTamb

*Bucom*  **    .

----------


## Kykyryznik

** ,   ?      ...  :Hmm:

----------

,  9     7  ,         ? ,  ...

----------

> ,  9     7  ,         ? ,  ...


     .    -  .

----------


## n

!  ,    Chek    -6.3  -1   220+221   74,             6.3  ??????

----------


## saigak

> Nattallek,     .      -1  -6-3     -6-4.  ,  -    .


     .    .

----------


## saigak

> "0",     -1      (  ).       -6-3  ?


    2011   -       -1 ""

----------

> !  ,    Chek    -6.3  -1   220+221   74,             6.3  ??????



    ,      21 .    .         -6-3  -1    .

----------


## n

6.4   ,   ?

----------

*n*,  .

----------


## n

!

----------


## Radchenko.i

-       1,2,3,4  2011       -6-3  . ,      -6-3?      - ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  :yes:    , ..     .

----------

!            ,      !         ! , ,    , 
1)   2011    (  )
2)  .         ?
   :   2011   :       13 509  60 ,        1 610  76 ,        1 039  20 . (   ).    , ?

----------


## Nattallek

,        ,         ...  1 77

----------

> 2)  .         ?
>    :  2011   :       13 509  60 ,        1 610  76 ,        1 039  20 . (   ).    , ?


 .
 .

----------

!
. .   -6-3    ?             -       ?

----------

, !    ?  20        (   )          , ..   13 509  60 ?

----------

3.12
**     ?

    01/10/2011  31/12/2011         4 . 2011 + .    .
   -6-3 ?
        - ?  ?

----------


## Svet@Lana

-6-4. 
    2.5.44.1 -6-3   2-  (   ). -6-4     .
:
1. -6-4            ?
2. -6-4   2 (  - -6-3)
 :Help!:

----------

> 3.12
> **     ?
> 
>     01/10/2011  31/12/2011         4 . 2011 + .    .
>    -6-3 ?
>         - ?  ?


,  ,    2011 .

----------


## buhgalter

, ..    ,  :
**, !    ?  20        (   )          , ..   13 509  60 ?

   ?   .       ,   . ?
      1966 ..,         ?

----------

, ,  4    ,      .    ,                  -6-1.   4  2011  ?   -6-1?     -6-2?

----------

,    .

----------

, -,     . ,  - , :        -6-3,        ?
.

----------


## Raspberry

> -


.




> -6-3    ?


.  :yes:

----------

** , .     .

----------

Raspberry,    !

----------

> ** , .     .


 ! :Big Grin:

----------

,         ,     -6-3? 
  ,     9   -1  ., 
          ,               . 
          .
 ,  .

----------


## SAHKO

,     -    ,   -          .   .  - , "  -  "   ,          -    ,       ""?             "1" -       ..

----------

.
 3     .   - 22 .    ,    (     ).   ,  . 
 4 .  4      22 .     ,    ?           ?

----------

,  !!!    ,      .   6-1   6-3    ( 2.3  7-70.317),        (. 3.9.0).               6.3     ,     . ,         ...           (    300 ,    ....)

----------


## ymias

.     .  -6-4   ,   ,  -   .    ?

----------


## -7

,   17.7 318  -      -3.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## SAHKO

> ,   ,  -   .    ?


 -

----------


## ymias

, SAHKO))))))!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## Julls

,        .

  :



> 29.12.2006  255-              (          08.12.2010  343-                   ),     7  13             ,     ()      .


..        . 
      . 

,           100      .    200     263   .

,           ,      263 ,  200  , ..     .

----------


## -68

.   8.2 (.2.5.44.1).     -6-3.     ?!   -   ?
 -6-2, -6-1   6-2.   "",  "    -6-3". ,   ,    "".   ?

----------


## -68

> .   8.2 (.2.5.44.1).     -6-3.     ?!   -   ?
>  -6-2, -6-1   6-2.   "",  "    -6-3". ,   ,    "".   ?


  !!!   -   :Wow:

----------

> !!!   -


   1    -6-3 ?
   ,   -   :Frown:

----------

?    -11  2008 ,     ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?    -11  2008 ,     ...


  2008 .

----------

!
       5    ,       ? (>463000)  .     9       .           .  ,      .       .     -6-3 ,   ?

----------


## SAHKO

> ?    -11  2008 ,     ...


..     ,       +    -,  . ..     000-000-000000,       .

----------


## Bucom

> 17.7 318  -      -3.


7.70.319

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      "

----------

,    ,          -1    -6-3,  ,      (  )  ,        .     -    ? ,      ,     -     .

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

-1  -6-3  : "  220  221 -1       -6-3".
    -6-3       ,   98  .
..   ,       , ?

----------

,      ?

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

:    220 + 221,         214  215,     ,     230      220 + 221.  , , ?

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

> ,      ?


  -6-3    -

----------

(  13.01.12) -      6.4.    :  6.2   6.2         ""?

----------


## 24

?

----------


## ...

> ,    ,          -1    -6-3, ...      .     -    ?


.  200 -1        ,      -6-3.    ,      .    -1

----------

> .  200 -1        ,      -6-3.    ,      .    -1


C         70 ?
    ,   ** !
  -6-3   !

----------

[QUOTE=lubezniy;53547809]** 

   2011  ,     ,    :

[LIST]
[*]   4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1);

 -   /  6-2  6-1 ???

----------

> .  200 -1        ,      -6-3.    ,      .


  :Wow:

----------


## leno4ka0309

, ,    -5   ,     ? .

----------

> C         70 ?
>     ,   ** !
>   -6-3   !


,   ,  2    .
     -1  -6-3
  ,   ,       .
       ?

----------

,  ....  
-      6-2  /  6-1 ???
2   ???

----------

!     281.

----------


## ...

> .  200 -1        ,      -6-3.    ,      .    -1


 210-212     . 9 212- ",         ,        ".. ,    (  .). 
   , 200  210  - .

----------

! ,     :                ,  2011  "" ?    ,     9  2011   ,  3       ,   .

----------


## ...

> C         70 ?
>     ,   ** !
>   -6-3   !


 ** **     ? 
" 7.        ,       
1.        ,    ""  ""  1  1  5   ,  **   ,            "
 -   200 .
 ,  200      6-3  , ..  .

----------


## 0311

5        6-2,  6-3,  6-4.       .       .

----------

-6-3  -6-4 ?

----------


## 0311

.

----------


## 0311

-6-3

----------


## Sage

-6-2  2010 .         1  2012?  ,        ?

----------


## ...

> 


     -1

----------

,      -1.         .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      -1.         .


,

----------

> ,


   2011    .

----------


## Ados

5,    
"***50:    -"   ?

----------


## saigak

> , ,    -5   ,     ?


   -  .



> ,      -1


  -  .

----------


## ...

> 2011    .


    .    ,      .     .

----------


## saigak

> 


   2011  . . 2011    .

----------


## 0311

.     .

----------


## Sage

> -6-2  2010 .         1  2012?  ,        ?


   .   -6-2              ?

----------


## -7

,         :Embarrassment:    "  "    "" .   ?  ,.

----------


## Baffi-81

.  -,  ,      1,  
---------------------------------------------------
3.    -6-1(2)     -6-3
  (1   ),   -6-1(2)  7:   ,    -6-1,2 (15 600.00),    ,     -6-3 (0),    3 !

 ,      , -6-2   3    (12000  3600)  -6-3   (  )    200 000

     ?

----------

> -1


    70 ,       71   :Smilie:

----------


## -7

,  .

----------

, ,       12.01.2012 . 
 : "  .
   ."
      .  .  ,    10  .  ,      .     .
    :     ,        ?     ?
   -         ?

----------

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> -


,  .    ,  .     - .

----------

-       -        ?

----------


## ...

> 70 ,       71


  -      .
        - CHECKXML-UFA (http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/ )

----------


## leno4ka0309

> 2011  . . 2011    .


      2010 .         .               :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> .   -6-2              ?


  (     ,  .. ,   , ., ?)

----------


## lubezniy

> -       -        ?


CheckXML  :Smilie:    - http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf .

----------

*lubezniy*, merci

----------

1.   6-4.     .?  ? 
   6-3,     ,    01.10.2011?

----------

6-4   :Big Grin: 
    . , .

----------

**, .

----------

, ,        15 ,     20.02,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,        15 ,     20.02,  ?


   2        .

----------

> 2        .


..   **         2     .    **   ?

----------

200.
,      .     /    . 
           ?  ?
      1    ?   ?

----------

**,               ()   ...

   "  " -     -1
   "   " -    200  210 -1

  ,        ...

----------

,   ,     1         ,     ,     /    ,   . 
 -1       ,  ,      :         ,       ((
       -     ,           ?   ?
         ? 
     2011      .    -1 ?       .      ?
     - -6-3      ? ?         200 -1.

 2  -    -     . 2 . 9  2011       6- 3    ,        -1   ,     4       ?        ?

----------

,        -  -1      ,      ,     -          (   4     ,      2 ). ?        -1?

----------


## Oleks

Baffi-81 ,             ? 
            .    .
   -6-1(2)     -6-3      
 "    :   ,    -6-1,2      / (67860,00),    ,     -6-3    (90480,00),    3 !".

----------

, ,      ,    463 000?

----------

> Baffi-81 ,             ? 
>             .    .
>    -6-1(2)     -6-3      
>  "    :   ,    -6-1,2      / (67860,00),    ,     -6-3    (90480,00),    3 !".


    ,        -  .   ?

----------

> ,    463 000?


    ,    .
       463 000.

----------

-6-3     ?
    ,      . 
..      ,     -1  -  -6-3.

----------


## vsss

,    . 319     6-3   6-4        ?

----------

*vsss*, ,  ,    ,   "   ".

----------


## vsss

,        6-3  1  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 6-3  1  .


  ,

----------

*vsss*, .

----------

> ,    .
>        463 000.


 ,  !
    -6-2 ( 5),    "" (tvst   ),      .      463 000?

----------


## vsss

6-3      6-4?

----------


## Ezamkova

8.2
2 ,   66.,  .
 2010   800    
 2011 .       .      .    1-2 . 2011   =
  2011 .   800   2010 .

 -1 (  .)   
    	      800
        4800
 ..   3 		         0
   . 		 0
  				            5600
    	    5600
 ..   3 		      800
   			         0

 -2  :
  2011 

        .  - 800

-6-2
 :   2010 .
 (..) 7202,80 ,  8402,80 ( 800. ,     2  2010),   01.07.10-31.12.10

.. -6  1     2010 .        2  2010 . (  ),     . .   800 . (  2010 . =),  . .  800. 


         -1   -6-2     1 .!
    ,   800 .!

----------


## Glawbuch

> 6-3      6-4?

----------


## ..

> :
>   Oleks
> Baffi-81 ,             ? 
>             .    .
>    -6-1(2)     -6-3      
> "    :   ,    -6-1,2      / (67860,00),    ,     -6-3    (90480,00),    3 !".
> 
>     ,        -  .   ?


  ,    ,  ,  ?

----------

> 8.2
> 2 ,   66.,  .
>  2010   800    
>  2011 .       .      .    1-2 . 2011   =
>   2011 .   800   2010 .
> 
>  -1 (  .)   
>     	      800
>         4800
> ...


-6   . ,  ,  .

----------


## Ezamkova

> -6   . ,  ,  .


 !!

----------

1   -6-3,    ,     -?       .

----------

**, -1   220 + 221        -6-4.  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

HELP! 
-1    .    :
***50:    1-  ___________  ...
	  .    (        ). 
	 <>16.01.2012</>
	505
	18


   ,         .

----------

! ,     ( ),            ?     ,     ? !!!

----------

> ?


   !!!   :Wow:

----------

.     -   - 6-3   .        ,     .    ?      .    4300.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - 6-3   .        , ...


    . - ...

  ,          -1    . - ?

----------

4     .     .  4   .        ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


      ?

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,  ,    , ..      . .9,      , ..  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4     .     .  4   .        ,     ?


 ,  =,          .

----------

> ,  =,          .


,     -  (((
  .          =  5
                     =  95
 ( )           =  101
     = 1 
(,, ,   )
 ,,     95  100?

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .          =  5


,   ?  - ,      .

   ,  5. -   , +    101-5-1()=95

----------

!

----------

> ,   ?  - ,      .
> 
>    ,  5. -   , +    101-5-1()=95


!    ,   ""  100?
,     .    ,..         .
 ,   "  "?     (..            ),       .

----------


## olenenok

,      /  ,      ?    .

----------

> ,  =,          .


  ,   .  3          400.       ..   4 ,   ,      = .   ..   4  > 463 000,00. ,     .       400.?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  "?


    ?




> ..   4  > 463 000,00. ,     .       400.?


  ,  ,   .     ,     .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>   ,  ,   .     ,     .


  !      .     ,       ,    ?:  -6-2  ( 5),   ""     > 463 000?       .      4 ,      ? ( -6-3     ,    ?)

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

> .


     "" (     ?    ..  /?),    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

...   ,   ,  , , 500 000. .

----------


## saigak

> ,      /  ,      ?


-1

----------

> ...   ,   ,  , , 500 000. .


 ,  .  3      ,          "0"  ,    ,     .    ( 13   ),    ,  463,  5    =0. (    ).     ,    >463   . ..                     ?. ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    >463


 ,  .       :Wink:

----------

> ,  .


    .     ,       )

----------

5, ,      ?

----------

:
   ()   -2   ** !!!!  ,   (..   )            ,    ( ) . .,    15 ,      .
 :
1 8.2   -2      ,  CheckXml-UFA          .   ?   :Frown:   :Wow:   :Frown:

----------

**,    .

----------

,    ,  ! 
      5  : 



30 
<>  </>
Debug code: -1072897687
"**  *" *** **** **** * "5".  *** ******* *** "**"  *** "**  **".

    ,         :Frown:  
   .               ??

----------


## skor

> ,      -1.         .


  2    (15 ),       .      .

----------

> 2    (15 ),       .      .


     .    ,   .     -     
<></>. 
1  .

----------

, -6-3    ?

----------


## ...

> :
>    ()   -2   ** !!!!  ,   (..   )            ,    ( ) . .,    15 ,      .
>  :
> 1 8.2   -2      ,  CheckXml-UFA          .   ?


          .

----------


## MarGon

> . - ...
> 
>   ,          -1    . - ?


 ,   -)?   ,   ..    ?

----------


## skor

> .    ,   .     -     
> <></>. 
> 1  .


  1  .   SPU_ORB .     1       ...

----------

> , -6-3    ?


 -6-4

----------


## ...

> .


  - http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html

----------


## 111

, .
    PsvRsv ( 2.1.25).
     ,    2011.
   :  1969 ..,   -      ,  .
    " "   "", "", "", " " ?   -    ...
   ?
,  .

----------

> , .
>     PsvRsv ( 2.1.25).
>      ,    2011.
>    :  1969 ..,   -      ,  .
>     " "   "", "", "", " " ?   -    ...
>    ?
> ,  .



    ,   .

----------

> 1  .   SPU_ORB .     1       ...


   ,  11111  ,     11111,  SPU_ORB    .

----------


## 111

> ,   .


   ""  ? ? ? ?

----------

> ""  ? ? ? ?


   ?


 (, ., ...)  

 (, ., ...)  
 _______ ( )

----------


## statiana

.
     .
 -6-2  -6-2     ,      2011.
  ?

----------

2011

----------


## statiana

> 2011


...     ((

----------


## statiana

> .
>      .
>  -6-2  -6-2     ,      2011.
>   ?


    ,        4 ?!

----------

*statiana*,    ?

----------


## statiana

> *statiana*,    ?


 "    "  3.12

----------

*statiana*,
  ,   .  .
     4  2011 .
, , .  .  ,        .  ,       ,      ,   .

    :

- <>
  <>4</> 
  <>2011</> 
  </>

----------


## statiana

> *statiana*,
>   ,   .  .
>      4  2011 .
> , , .  .  ,        .  ,       ,      ,   .
> 
>     :
> 
> - <>
>   <>4</> 
> ...


,   .

 -      "4"

----------

*statiana*,   ,     .

----------


## statiana

** ,  .
   .

----------


## akatat

.   ?     ,       ,      ?      -2,, .    ?-3 ?

----------

> 4!
> (-1, -6-2, -6-2  -6-3).
>     ( , ,        )


       CheckXML-UFA   . -6-4  ?

----------

6-4         ?

----------

-     !       ??????
  :        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?????







> ?


+.  .   -   .

----------


## Vesna-S

50                200 -1      6-3?

----------

*Vesna-S*, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=438637

----------

-1  -6-3.      " ".    24.01.2012.,   30.01.2012.  ,  ",       ,   ,            ".   " ",  ,     -1  31.01.2012...        -3  -1  15 .   .          .

----------

.

----------


## ortiga

-  ,         -6-2         ,    -6-3.   .  -6-3    .  4 .     ,      -6-2.  ?

----------

,     .
 ,   ,   .


     -6-3.    -6-1(2)      ""    -6-3,        , ,  .

----------


## AlevtinaS

,  ?
.220   221  -1  -6-3    ,  -1 ,  -6-3   ..  ?

----------

*AlevtinaS*, ,  .     .

----------


## _

,     4    ,   ,       -6-3, .. 4 ,    -6-4  ?  4?       ?

----------

!    !    ,     !  6-3   ..    -1 (. 200-  )     ,  221 -   ..,  - ,    6-3. !  ?!

----------


## AlevtinaS

,  !

----------

> !    !    ,     !  6-3   ..    -1 (. 200-  )     ,  221 -   ..,  - ,    6-3. !  ?!


   ,    -6-3 (-6-4)     200 -1 ?

----------

.  , ?          6-3  .

----------

,  ,   ...

    -    ?

----------

> ,     4    ,   ,       -6-3, .. 4 ,    -6-4  ?  4?       ?


-6-4 - ,    4-,      .    (, ),     .

----------

> ,     .
>  ,   ,   .
> 
> 
>      -6-3.    -6-1(2)      ""    -6-3,        , ,  .


-6-3 ?

----------

, .   ,   .   ,   .    .   .

----------

http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html
         ...

_            ,     -      ( -6-3, -6-4)         (   -1 )_
...
   -6-3    ,      Ȼ
         ,       ,   -   0,5 ,        200   -1   , *    210, 214, 215 -1.*

                     220  221  -1    ( :        200  -1    -    0,5 .).

     -1  ,     200 (    210, 214, 215 -1)     .

         220  221.
...

----------


## 1

,   50 ,      -6-3   -6-4?  ,  : -6-4    ?      ?
   ...)

----------


## Bucom

> -     !       ??????   :        ?


       .   ,    . 
 - ,    (   ).

----------


## vitabios

> ,   50 ,      -6-3   -6-4?  ,  : -6-4    ?      ?
>    ...)


  -6-3.

----------


## akatat

- ?

----------


## saigak

> - ?


.  ?  :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> ?    ,       ,      ?






> -2,,


             ?

----------


## akatat

,   2010 ,    ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## saigak

(4 )    . -1  ,      .. -2       .

----------


## 2007

-      6-3?
     .   :Frown: 

             .
     -1,   - ...
    ,    :
-1 2 
6-1 2 
6-3 2 
6-2 3 
6-3 2 
6-4 2 
 3 
   2 
   2 
 :OnFire:

----------


## saigak

> -      6-3?


   ...




> 6-1 2 
> 6-3 2 
> 6-2 3 
> 6-3 2 
> 6-4 2 
>  3


    ?  ?  ?




> 2 
>    2


 -    -      :Big Grin: 

  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?  ?  ?


.   
 ,   6-3       .    .       . 




> ?


.
   .       .  ,          , -   .   -     -   -  .
    6-4  ,        . 
.                          .  :Wink:

----------


## .

!  ,       ??        ?  9      ,     2  ... !

----------


## Kazanova

:
    :
  -   -6-3-39740,59  8976,19
 .   .
   -     ,    6-3  , -    ?

----------


## Kazanova

-6-3+6+ , -6-4+-6-3      .     ))

----------

*Kazanova*,        (++)*% -6-3   -6-1(2)

----------


## dana

> *Kazanova*,        (++)*% -6-3   -6-1(2)


,    SPU ORB      -     4  -6-1   . :Smilie:    23.01 -     ...          -    .

----------

...   20 ...      :
1.    
2.   
3.   
4.     
5.

----------


## Kazanova

...

----------


## dana

> ...


     ?           ?      - ,     .   .

----------


## Kazanova

, ))

----------


## Kazanova

?

----------


## dana

> ?


 ,      -    ""   , -6-1  -6-3  ..
    - ,  " ", . ,    ,   ,      .   ""    .           ,     SPU_ORB,       ...

----------


## Kazanova

1,      ,    "",    1,

----------


## dana

> 1,      ,    "",    1,


,   1   -   ,   ,   1,    .    1    ,    ...   ,      .

----------

,  -      ?
      10 ?
Debug code:  30
** * <*****>*<****> (10 ) * * * *** ** *  ** ** (00010)

----------

:
10 -> 00010

----------


## wertolet

.                    ,   411     -1  ?

----------

,!  ,   9

----------

> :
> 10 -> 00010


,  -...   .  1    " "...

----------

...
    WordPad    - ...

      ...

----------

.    ,       1

----------


## hosster

-1, -6-2, -6-1, -6-3,-6-2,        -6-3.        .             ?

----------


## dana

> -1, -6-2, -6-1, -6-3,-6-2,        -6-3.        .             ?


  -6-3     .

----------

,        .   .
     -6-3  -6-4???
    ????

----------


## juska

6-3 ?

----------


## miamia

, ,   1 ,   , / . -1 ,       -6-2  () -6-1); -6-3; -6-2? , !

----------

*juska*, *miamia*, .

----------

, ,     1 .   ,  .  . (..    ),    .   ?

----------

".". 

            .    2011   :    -6-1  -1      -6-3.        ,    -.

      24  2011   59,   -6-3          2011  ( 15  2012 ).          -6-1  -1.

     ,            (    ,   ,        ..).

   -           .

 1.     .          .

               -1  .    : -1  12 , -6-1 / -6-2 ( 4 ), -6-2 ( 4 ), -6-3  .

 2.     .          .          -1   .

       -1  ,     IV ,       ,   -1    .

   ,  ,  : -1  12 , -6-1 / -6-2 ( IV ) , -6-1 / -6-2    ,  (  ), -6-2 ( IV )    (    ), -6-3   .

        -1     (    -1   ).

 3.          ( ).

            -1.          .

 4.        ,   ,     ,    (              ).

       -1,   -6-1    ,   .     -1, -6-1     -6-2.

 5.          ( ),              .

        -1    110,      144,   -6-1     ,     .        -1, -6-2, -6-1.

 6.         ( ).  ,      .      .

           -1    111-114  141-144 ( 110  )  -6-3.        .

 7.         ( ),  ,      .              .

     -1    111-114 ( 110   141-144  ),  -6-3,   -6-2      ,     .        -6-2.

----------


## 2007

3       4,    .
   ,   .      ,   .)




> -1.          .


  :Grenade:  (  ).

----------


## saigak

> 


     -1?         .     ?    ....

----------

> :
>     :
>   -   -6-3-39740,59  8976,19
>  .   .
>    -     ,    6-3  , -    ?


    !    ,    8,      2010 ,  2011 , .     .    .

----------


## ARNO

! , ,         ,      5   3 ,          4 ?    .

----------


## tpova

,  , ,            2010    2011,        9 ?

----------


## saigak

> 4


 4.




> 2010    2011


,     ...




> 


?

----------


## ARNO

!      5   6 - 3    (  28.12.11),    .

----------


## ARNO

6-3 ,    ,        -6-3,      4 ,     ,      ?

----------

*ARNO*,  ?              ...

      ?

----------


## ARNO

,    ,    2- ,       2        :Smilie:

----------


## ARNO

, ,   ,     , .        (1 )     .

----------


## anna1074

:Frown:   !
, ,    ,       1.6.  -6-1  1           01.01.2011  18.03.2011 .  .  .     19 ,         ..                                                                                                  -6-1,        . .




> -6-3  ,    2011   ,         ?  ,     ?
> 
>      -6-3  .


  -6-3  .       -     ?

----------

?
?

----------


## anna1074

> ?
> ?


  1 7.70.319

----------

320...

            :

  > 0 
								//    3-      
								3 = "";                    
								=0;

----------


## anna1074

:                     .

     !!!       .

----------

*anna1074*,     ...

----------

!   -6-3 "        "    ?    ?      1   ,       ... ...  :Frown:

----------

**,       ...

/   ,     ...

----------

!
         , , ,   ?           ,    ,  .     ,        ,        ?

----------

**,   ,  , , ...

** ...  :Smilie:

----------

> **,   ,  , , ...
> 
> ** ...


   ))))         ,        .       .       ,        -   ,   ,      !!!

----------


## anna1074

> *anna1074*,     ...


,   ...    :
         ,      .
 . 3 . 1 . 11     ,                     ,        .
,      ,     ,   .           ,  ,      ,   - ,          .  ,     -     .            -        .
    1.5  3-    .11 173-

----------


## anna1074

,  ...
      . 
.
 :       1,5  3   -6-1   .     .

----------


## Ksu

, ,     1 7.7    - ,     ?        ? 
!

----------


## Ju-lianna

CheckXML-Ufa   : 
   -6-3    ,      Ȼ         ,             200  -1   ,     210, 214, 215 -1.

 :
1966 .   = 15001
1967 .   = 13549
 = 28550

 -3:
15000,64
13548,83
 = 28549,47.

,  -        .    ?

  : 

  200 -1              ,         -6-3 (    ,  0,5 ). ,    -      ,      -6-3:       ,     ,  .. 14)  15)  2  9    24  2009  212- ;    , ,    ,  .1)  3  9   .     !!!

   ?

----------


## dana

> , ,     1 7.7    - ,     ?        ? 
> !


 SPU_ORB .

----------

> CheckXML-Ufa   : 
>    -6-3    ,      Ȼ         ,             200  -1   ,     210, 214, 215 -1.
> 
>  :
> 1966 .   = 15001
> 1967 .   = 13549
>  = 28550
> 
>  -3:
> ...



 -1     -.  = 28549,47 = 28549,   28550.

  ?    .

----------

*Ksu*,   1  ?

----------


## Natalia M

**  -6 :Embarrassment: 
   3 .    (   / ,   /)

      3 
1. -6-1   1 ,    
2.    . -1 ?

----------


## Natalia M

> ...   1 7.7    - ...


1  ( 7.70.320)

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,     1 7.7    - ,     ?        ? 
> !


     1     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Inessik

,      .   ,             1,5 ,            -6-3,    ,  -6-3    ?

----------

*Inessik*, .           -1  -6-3  .

----------


## Inessik

** ,  .

----------


## Ju-lianna

> -1     -.  = 28549,47 = 28549,   28550.
> 
>   ?    .


 -  ,  - .

----------

> -  ,  - .


 ,   ,    , .

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ,   ,    , .


   ,   : 
 C       1 ,     15000+ 13549 = 28549

   -3                14999,64     13548,83  .
    28548,47     .   ...

----------


## Ksu

> 1     ?


   ,   1  7.7,   -6-3  ...

----------

...     3-4  ... ,
15000,6*7*

----------


## Ju-lianna

**,   .    ,          ,    15000,67.  ,  0,  .        CGD/

----------

> ,   1  7.7,   -6-3  ...


,    .
 7.70.531
-6-1 -       ,    "   "    -6-3.

----------


## Ksu

> ,    .
>  7.70.531
> -6-1 -       ,    "   "    -6-3.


!!!   .    7.70.523  .   !!!

----------

534

----------

! ,         ?  ,     :Frown:        /   .     .  :Frown: (

----------


## .

*lubezniy*,  !
 ,        2011.
     2011,  "-",   ,   .
   ,    2012 ..      ??
    ?
!

----------


## 1977

*lubezniy*,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!

----------


## 2007

> ,   .
>    ,    2012 ..      ??
>     ?


 ,     .

----------


## SvetaSG

, ,      -     ?     ,  ?

----------

, )
         .  2   1906,50 (  ).    ,        ,       . 
     ,    .     ,  ? ..    3813  3814 ???

----------


## saigak

> 6-3 ,    ,        -6-3,      4 ,     ,      ?

----------

> *lubezniy*,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!


,   ,    ,    -(

----------


## Skazo4ka

-2 -      2011 .,     ... ?              2011    /  ..

----------


## saigak

-2    ...     ...
  -1.

----------


## 2007

> -2 -      2011 .,     ... ?


.
    - -1  ..

----------



----------


## saigak

> 


?    .       ..  4 .

----------

> ?    .       ..  4 .

----------


## saigak

> 


    ....



> 


     ?    .

----------



----------

> *lubezniy*,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!


   ?

----------


## 2007

> 


,   ,      -,       .
         - ,  63,      .  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,      -,       .
>          - ,  63,      .


-    .

----------

,    .     ,  ? ..    3813  3814 ???


3813

----------

> , ,      -     ?     ,  ?



         ,     ", ,  ___  . ___ ".

----------


## Bucom

> 


27-    192-    .

----------


## Inessik

*anna1074*,       ,     1,5 ,    ,      ,    -6-3        ,       .

----------


## Evga1

!  ,     .
    320 .         "         "   -6-2    /   -6-2    "  ".         .       :
:             !
   "         ",        .
       2011  ,      .        ,         .   ?  ? -    !
      = .. 
         () = 2010 
             = ..;

             = ..
        ;

----------

...

----------


## Evga1

> ...


   ?  :Redface: 
, .

----------


## 2007

> ,   -6-3        ,       .


    ,       6-3  . -    ?

----------


## Kazanova

((

----------

*2007*,    -     ...

----------


## Inessik

*2007*, ,     .    .   -          ,             ,  ,  .

----------


## 2007

> -     ...


**,   ,   .
  ,    ,   .
    ,  6-3  ,        .

  -   6-3      .       , .. 1       6-3.

----------

...

----------


## 430

, ,        : 1. -1 2. -6-2 3, -6-3 4. -6-2 5. -6-4 ? ?    5      -6-2, ..

----------


## kariera



----------


## Bucom

> : 1. -1 2. -6-2 3, -6-3 4. -6-2 5. -6-4 ? ?    5      -6-2


     .     2011  (    ) : -1, -6-2, -6-2, - 6-4, -6-3.      .
. 2010,      -5

----------


## 430

[QUOTE=Bucom;53577254]     .     2011  (    ) : -1, -6-2, -6-2, - 6-4, -6-3.      .

  .         -6-2?     ? 4?

----------


## piv-piv

,  1   -6-3  -6-4 ?   .   :Frown:

----------

, :
,     ,     ..    .   :
1) -6-2 (    )
2)-6-2 
3)  
4) -1
5)  .
      -6-3  -6-4  -6-3???

----------

*piv-piv*, ,   1 ?

----------


## piv-piv

,  7.70.188
, ,  - 2-  "   ",  .      - .  (
 1- .    ,  .

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,     ..    .   :
> 1) -6-2 (    )
> 2)-6-2 
> 3)  
> 4) -1
> 5)  .


1. 6-1,   6-2
2.  6-3    
3.  ?   1 .
   .    .  , ,       .




> -6-3  -6-4  -6-3???


,    .
 , ,       6-3   . ,       .

----------

1000 .,  150  (-1000).    ,         ,   30 000 .,     1000 - 29000 .    ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  1   -6-3  -6-4 ?   .


.  ,    6-2.  -

----------


## 2007

> 


 .   ,  . .

----------

> 1. 6-1,   6-2


      ,     5   6-2.   -6-1?




> 6-3   .


  ,        -   ,    ,  ?

----------

,   1 ,  -.

----------


## Nolina

,   -6-3               ,     ?

----------


## piv-piv

.   1-     ?

----------


## piv-piv

> ...


  ?

----------


## 75

,  ?    -6-3  1 7.7  ,  7.70.188, ,  "         ".     :     -   .      ? -  ,   ... (((

----------


## 2007

> ,     5   6-2.


   .    -5   6-1




> ,    ,  ?







> -6-3               ,     ?


 



> ?


 .

----------


## 2007

> ".


*75*,      ?  2011?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   1-     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> *75*,      ?  2011?


     ?

----------

> .    -5   6-1


!     .
        ( .     ).  .   ,     .     01.10.2011  31.12.2011 .       01.01.2011 -  30.09.2011     .     ?

----------


## piv-piv

.   :Wink:     1      ,   .    .   2,3,4 .  . 
    2 ,    .   ?   ,   1   ?

----------


## piv-piv

> 


   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


     ?  1      .

----------


## 75

> *75*,      ?  2011?


. .      )))     , -   ,     -   . )))  .

 .        .   ,           . ,      .               ?     ,     ,    ... )))

----------


## ...

( 200 ) -   
 , -6-2,          6-3 ?

----------


## Nolina

> 1000 .,  150  (-1000).    ,         ,   30 000 .,     1000 - 29000 .    ,    ?


  ,   .

----------

> :        (  2011)  ?
>        .     .


   .     4  2011 .  36001,36002,36003  ..

----------

4  ,   .    -
***  * * 6-2:8573,**  * -1:60057
  - 60057 - ,  - 8573.
    6-2 8573 
    1    ,  -
  -6-2  1 .   .     -1   -6-2  1 .
         -1   -6-2     1 .!

   -6-2  -1      

 ?
 ?
     ,  -,  ,    ,-

----------


## Bucom

> ( 200 ) -   
>  , -6-2,          6-3 ?


        ,    .  -1    (      "").       (         ,       ,   ).
., .,    -  "" -   .
 -  .       -   (  -  ).

----------


## tatianka2008

,
      ,   ,   , ...
 ""  -6-2  -1  ???
    - -6-2 :
)  
)       ,  ""=""
 -1 :
)  
)        .

  -  "   ""   -6-2  -1".     4    . ,  ,      ,     .    (

  ? , , !

 ,     (

----------


## Lazy Sea

> **,   ,   .
>   ,    ,   .
>     ,  6-3  ,        .
> 
>   -   6-3      .       , .. 1       6-3.


 1              6-3,     ,   ,     .   .      .  ,   ,   .      ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=Bucom;53577740]        ,    .  -1    (      "").       (         ,       ,   ).
., .,    -  "" -   .

     -  -1,    ,    ,   ,  -1

----------


## Bucom

> ,


   .     ,        .
: ,   (     ).

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ?    ,   ,    ,  .
            (  26.01.12),     :
***40: .   <> PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-088-012-051220-DCK-00030-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML       PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-088-012-051220-DCK-00029-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

    ,       ,   .    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      ,


,   (    ).  ., ., #581 ( ..  ).

----------


## tatianka2008

> ,   (    ).  ., ., #581 ( ..  ).

----------

*Lazy Sea*,   30  29,  ...

----------

,        (,     ,   ..)  -20( 210  2 -1).  -6-3    .    -6-4  : "    . ..." ,  -100  "     ..." - 80.     -1  2 200  "   . ..."-100,  210 2-20,  200-210=216=(220+221)  80, ..  -6-4 "     ..." =220+221 -1=216.  ?   ?      CheckXML-Ufa    : "**** * *200 -1 * * * * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** *   * -6-3 ( ** ***  *, * 0,5 ***). ****,  ** *** *- ** *  ** ** ****,  **  **** * -6-3: **  ** ***** * *** **, ** ****  *** , **** .. 14)  15) * 2 * 9 ***** **  24 ** 2009 * 212- ; **  ** ****, **-***, **** * ** **, **** .1) * 3 * 9 **** ***** **.  *** ** *** *****!!!"

----------

: ++   + .  ,,   __ +  .   -6-3   -6-4. -6-1( 2)    .  9-00,     12-40.  5,  4.     6 (!!!) ,   .     20 + ""     .  -   . - .   5,-        ,      .        .   /   .    .4  . 9-17, 13-14. 3-4 .       ,     ,. . :Wow:

----------


## yanca

.
   .     . 1 , ,   .   ,   ,     -  "  * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * * ** * ** ***   * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  ***,  **** * *210 -1  ***  ** * ( **  -1 *** ** 2 ***** * *210 **  ** 2)."
    - ,    -6-3   .  ???
 !

----------

> ,   -6-3               ,     ?


,   , ((

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,   30  29,  ...


 ,   :Smilie: ))
  -.    -      ,  31.12.11.
 .

----------

-6-3          ()    .  .
          -    ?

----------

> ,  ))
>   -.


.     (   ) -   ?




> -      ,  31.12.11.


 .



> <>26.01.2012</>


 -  .

----------


## saigak

> -6-3          ()    .  .
>           -    ?


   .   ,     .

----------

lubezniy!     :

1977 

  	"lubezniy,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!"
          ,   .  ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

.
        ,      .       ,    .    ,      .   -    .        ,      .  ,       1 .  -    31   .
    ,          -,     -     .
       ,     .

----------

, -   .  -6-2      01.10.2011-31.12.2011         ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   .   ,    ,       31  2011  -   :Smilie: ))) .        -

----------


## Bucom

> , -   .  -6-2      01.10.2011-31.12.2011         ?


:     ( ).

----------

, ,    2011          ,       -6-3?

----------

-1         ?  -6-1     ""? ,  -6-3 .

----------

,  -1  ,       -6-3, 1 ,      ...

----------

> , ,    2011          ,       -6-3?


   .     -6-3.

----------

,    :Embarrassment:

----------

:     ".,    ",       -6-3    (   0)

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .     -6-3.


    ?      ,    .         6-3     200 .     ,    .   .      6-1,      6-3    .

----------

*Lazy Sea*,       ...     ...         ...

----------

:       2 ,    ,    ,   ?

----------

**,    ... ,                  / -  255-...

,        ...  **  -6-1(2)...

   2...    ...

 125- /        463000       ...

,     ,          ,    ,   ...   ,  ,        210 -1...

      200...     ,          463000, ..   1          ,    ...

You see?

----------

...!

----------


## Lazy Sea

,       . ...
   ,      ,      6-3         6 1  2,      .     ?

----------

*Lazy Sea*,   :
http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html

       ,     -      (  -6-3, -6-4)             (   -6-2,  -6-2,    -6-1) 

 /	  	
1	      -6-4                         -6-2. 	** 20

!

----------


## Lazy Sea

6-3...
      ...

----------

... ,  ,     216 (,   )  -1...

  ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   .
,  ,     .         ,          :Smilie:

----------

216  -    ...    2 -      463000...    1   ,  ...  ...    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 216  -    ...    2 -      463000...    1   ,  ...  ...    ...


 .          :Smilie: ))

----------

,  !       -6-2  2010.   ,   1 .   2011.   .       4 . 2011.   .  ,    2010. 2 .      .     2010.   2010.+ 2011. -      .     1 .     ,      ?     ?    ? (     )

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


    ,   + .   .   ,      ,    - .

----------

> ,   + .   .   ,      ,    - .


        1  -6-2?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1  -6-2?


         .

----------

,           , : 
***30: .     <>: ''

    -1.   ?

----------

> .


  ,     (  ?),      ?    ?     2  2010.  ,          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 2010

----------

> 2010


..  =?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..  =?     ?


,   .

----------


## piv-piv

> .      1      ,   .    .   2,3,4 .  . 
>     2 ,    .   ?   ,   1   ?


,  .  .   1.      (    ). ,     .     1-  -.
        -6-3 ,   2 ,  (1 .)   ( ). ,        ,  .          , ,    .
 :  -?  :Redface: 
 :    1   ,    ,   ?

----------

> .      1      ,   .    .   2,3,4 .  . 
>     2 ,    .   ?   ,   1   ?


             3 .   -6-3     ,   .      ,      ,    .

----------


## Lampa2012

,  ! 
1.  -     -    2011?
2.  -      -    2011? 
     ?

----------


## Lampa2012

!!   :Frown: 
     ?
  !

----------

*Lampa2012*,    ,       .

----------


## Lampa2012

??     ,   ?

----------


## Lampa2012

** , !

----------

> !!!


!  !!)

----------

> !!  
>      ?
>   !


     ( ):
1. -1,
2. -6-3 (  )    -6-4 (     )
3. -6-2  + -6-1 ( )  -6-2
4.   ! -6-1 (  . ,      .)
   -6-3

----------


## Lampa2012

**,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

*Lampa2012*,  -1.  :yes:

----------


## Lampa2012

*Raspberry*,

----------

> **,  ,


)))     2009 .   !  -1.        .

----------


## Lampa2012

.  ""  -1!

----------

,        ,     ,        4  2011 ?    6-3     ,    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,  ! 
> 1.  -     -    2011?
> 2.  -      -    2011? 
>      ?


 ,   - ,  ,  - ?  "",    ,    ,     .

----------


## gugusya

,        2         ,   2 ,        -    1 . (     ).   .         .

----------


## Bucom

> 


     .

----------

> ,           , : 
> ***30: .     <>: ''
> 
>     -1.   ?


  ,      . , ,       1  4 ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      . , ,       1  4 ...


      .

----------


## 45

, ,    ...  C-6 (     ) ,         ?

----------

> , ,    ...  C-6 (     ) ,         ?


.

----------

, !
 -1, , Spu_orb :          ,     -1     .
   51 (..     )
    ?

----------

5      1    6.3   4,      ! ,  ?

----------

> 5      1    6.3   4,      ! ,  ?


  1  ?

----------

,     .

----------

,  !

----------

6.4   6.3. ?????

----------

lubezniy!     :

 1977 

 "lubezniy,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!"
           ,   .  .!!!!

----------

.        6-3,  CHEK UFA ,    1      6-3.         6-3,     ,   ,   .   ?

----------

-,         
    5

* * ***  ** ** * -1 c ****** **  * 114 * 144,  * ****  ****** ** (*-6-2  )



  * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ ** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *220  *221 -1  ***  (*** ****: ** *** * **** ****  ****  220+221 -1  ** * *- * ***  0,5 *.). 

    6-3     -1

**** * *200 -1 * * * * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** *   * -6-3 ( ** ***  *, * 0,5 ***). ****,  ** *** *- ** *  ** ** ****,  **  **** * -6-3: **  ** ***** * *** **, ** ****  *** , **** .. 14)  15) * 2 * 9 ***** **  24 ** 2009 * 212- ; **  ** ****, **-***, **** * ** **, **** .1) * 3 * 9 **** ***** **.  *** ** *** *****!!!


    1       ,   2   ,

----------


## ACemenova

,          2011 ,      -6-2   -6-2  6-3?     4 . 2011 ?      ?     . 2012  ?
     .       ?      ,  .

----------

6-3      ,   .
   2011      -1,        1  2012.

        .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      -1  ,  -6-3, -6-4  ,   ??

----------


## DaisyCrazy

:Dezl:  ,
           (),      61,   62    .. ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83



----------

> .        6-3,  CHEK UFA ,    1      6-3.         6-3,     ,   ,   .   ?


  :

----------

6-3

----------


## selik34

-,    Persw   .  ?      01.07  30.09,         2011  01.10  31.12   01.01  31.12.2011.   ?

----------

2011   ,      ?

----------

**,    -1

----------

*selik34*,   Persw  ,    "01.01-31.12"    -6-3?

----------

*selik34*,  -6-3  ,  -6-1  2 -   2011 .

----------


## selik34

,     C-6-3

----------

*selik34*, .

----------


## Sinit

> ,      -1  ,  -6-3, -6-4  ,   ??


-1  . -6-3  ,    -6-4       .

----------

> 6-3


 ,     . -      6-3,  - .     ..    ?

----------

> ,     .


    ? -     .

----------


## selik34

2011          .  Persw   "      ..."              ?

----------


## TALA04

> -1  . -6-3  ,    -6-4       .


 -4  -  ,   ?
           UFA    .

----------

*selik34*, ,   .

----------

*TALA04*,   ,       ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> -,    Persw   .  ?      01.07  30.09,         2011  01.10  31.12   01.01  31.12.2011.   ?


 -  .         (   3- .)     -   -   .       , ,

----------

-6-3*.       , -    .           .

        -6-3?

        2011 .   ,  2011 ,    .

     -6-3  ,  463 . ?

, ,         ,     .        ,    ,   463 . ,    ,         .

      ,        .        -6-3?

   ,       .  ,   ,      .      ,            ,     .    ,         ,         .

   -6-3  ,    2011   ,         ?  ,     ?

     -6-3  .         .

      -6-3  -6-4          ?

 -6-3      .      -6-4       .

*     24.03.11  59.

----------


## TALA04

! :yes:

----------


## Sinit

> 2011          .  Persw   "      ..."              ?


  .    ,      (   ),     "  "        (    ).
    .  -  .   .

----------


## saigak

> .    ,


   .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 6-3


.



> -6-1,                   1  -6-3,       : ; ;    .
> (    л, Ȼ)

----------


## _lyly_

, !!!
    4.,     !? ? !?     ? 
  , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## labaluzska

,   ,       ,      - .    ,           20  ,     ,      .     ?

----------


## HelenY

/  -6.3 ,   ,      .. -       ?

    ,     ,     )

----------

*HelenY*,   -

----------


## Lazy Sea

...
         200         6-3   1... 
    6-3      ,  .
  ,     .

----------


## Luybov

200         6-3   1... 

      .    200 1   3., ..  1   .,    3  .

----------


## Nolina

-6-3,  : 
*** ** ''171818,18''  * * d*e*c*i*m*a*l.  *** ******* *** "*************"  *** "171818,18".*
    .
 ?

----------

"," => "."

----------


## Nolina

> "," => "."


..     ?

----------


## HelenY

!

         ?

----------



----------

*HelenY*,    ...  ,   ...

----------


## Nolina

> 


   ?    ,      ,    .      2010

----------


## HelenY

> *HelenY*,    ...  ,   ...


    -,      :Frown: 

  ...

----------

WordPad      ...

----------

,         .   .      2     ?     ?   ,    ,   ,      2 ?  ?  ,        ,       ...       ?

----------

. . -    3 .:  .      2010 .   .-,  . --     2010    .    .   ,  ::" ** ***  ** * *  * ** ** *-6-2( ** ***:4)   * ** ** -1( ** ***:2)."
  ?)))

----------


## 1977

> (    л, Ȼ)


      ,  200        6-3

----------


## 1977

> .


   ,  .

----------

> ,  .


 ,                     .    .

----------

"lubezniy,       ()  , , ,   ,   -    )))    ,      ,   . !!!"

----------


## TALA04

10  .
   .
 6 - 3 -  .
 6 - 4  -  .

----------

*TALA04*,    1 -6-4    2    -1 ?

----------

1C8.2   2.5.45.3    .    ...


  :   ,    -6-1,2      / (28336,11),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !
  :   ,    -6-1,2      / (36528,96),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !


   ?

----------


## TALA04

> *TALA04*,    1 -6-4    2    -1 ?


 "   ",      200, 220, 230

----------

210  ?

----------


## TALA04

-

----------


## 1977

- 


> http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf

----------

> 1C8.2   2.5.45.3    .    ...
> 
>   :   ,    -6-1,2      / (28336,11),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !
>   :   ,    -6-1,2      / (36528,96),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !
> 
> 
>    ?


    8- 1    ,     ,   .  .  .        .
1     ,   .

----------

> -


  ...

     ,   1  = 230 + 216

----------


## 1977

,   () 300 .    (  )  200 .   ( ),  -   -      ?

----------

> 8- 1    ,     ,   .  .  .        .
> 1     ,   .


 ,      ....   .. ,         ,      ....

----------


## Oleks

> ,        -  .   ?


  " .        "

----------

> WordPad      ...


,  !!!    - !!! ( Nolina)))

----------

> -


 !

----------

,  ,     .

   1 8 ?

     - 6  ?

 6-3  -6-4      6-2  -6-2?

           "  .." 
   -6-2   6-2. 
  6-3   6-4    .

     ,   6-3 ,   6-4    .
   ,       6-3. 
      ,    .

     " .."     .

    .       ? ?

    " .."      ,
    ,     -  .   6-3    .


 ,  ,  -    .
  ,   ,      .  ,  .

.

----------


## Lazy Sea

"" :Smilie: ))   6-2   (  .    6-3   6-2-   .

----------

> ""))   6-2   (  .    6-3   6-2-   .


 . 
        .
,  , - , -   .

    6-2, 6-3   6-2, 6-4   ..
 . ?

       .
    ,   .

   ,  " ". 
      6-2,  6-2.  ?
   -     . 

     6-3,  "". 
   6-4? 
 ,    "  "      6-2   6-2. 
  6-3   6-4  . 
   6-3   6-4? 

      3 .

 .

----------

,    .  -1,           ,       .      ""  "",    , ..        ,  .       ,              ,     -6-1 .

----------


## saigak

> 


, .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,          ,     . 
   .
 1-. 
   6-2,    6,            . .    6-3,           6-2-.
    ,        ,     .     ,     .
              . 
 ,  :Smilie: ))       .
  ,          6-2,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .  -1,


, - ,     ,        ,      .

----------

> ""))   6-2   (  .    6-3   6-2-   .


  ,      .     6-2,     6-2,   6-3      6-4,    6-2  .     :   6-2   6-3    . ,      . 

     ,
    4 . 
 ,    6.
 2  2  1   .   5 (      )
?


    ,           ,    ,      ?         ,   .

     1 .    . 

 !

----------


## Melindachelsi

2011    :
-6-3 -    7617     144  7615 . 

  144        7617    -6-3  7617. .    .

 -1         2 .      ,        2 .

  ,   ,   -1         .    ?!

   7615,  7617.     ?

----------

*Melindachelsi*,      .
     -6-1  2.

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ,    ( 728).  -  ,       ,       .   ,  -   .
        ,          .      .

----------


## olgavas

, .   ,   "    . 
 <>     . 
 <>2011</> "
   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , .   ,   "    . 
>  <>     . 
>  <>2011</> "
>    ?

----------


## olgavas

,    -6-2.     .

----------


## olgavas

,    ?

----------


## olgavas

6.30.55  19.01.12.    - ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 6.30.55  19.01.12.    - ?


,      ,  ,     ,      .       24 .       -

----------


## olgavas

- -  . ,   .

----------

> ,      ,  ,     ,      .       24 .       -


  CheckXML + 2 2011  26.01.2012 .
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

      .

----------


## olgavas

.

----------

*olgavas*,  ?

----------


## olgavas

,   ,  -   ,    ,       .   ,    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> CheckXML + 2 2011  26.01.2012 .
> http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php
> 
>       .


-, .  26.     .   19 -

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   ,  -   ,    ,       .   ,    .


-, .          .    ,   .   -     ,  ,

----------


## saigak

> .


,  +2  . , ,          .

----------


## olgavas

, .   ,  ,   , .      1.   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , .   ,  ,   , .      1.   .



!!!   !!!!!    :Smilie:

----------


## olgavas

.    .    ,      ,      .    ...  :yes:

----------


## Zlata84

!   .            ...     5...    4         ,          ,        ...    ,   ....      ...        ,     1  62...      ...    ... !

----------


## _

,  .    (    .    210  .      .        ,   ..      ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4


   ,        ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    210  .      .        ,   ..      ??


 -6-3   , ..    .     , ,    ,      ,   ",  "        .

----------


## _

*ZZZhanna*,  !  ..     )

----------


## Zlata84

> ,        ,       .


   ,                 62 ???                  ?

----------


## 07

-6-3  -6-4 ?
 -  ,   ?   ,  !!!

----------


## 07

. **    ,      ?  ?

----------


## 324

,    .,     : -6-2  () -6-1?  ?   ,  ,      ,  . ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 62 ???                  ?


  ,          2010 ,        ,       .

----------


## Zlata84

> ,          2010 ,        ,       .


  , .        ...                 4 ...      ...           ???      3      ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      ?


-1

----------

*Zlata84*,       .

----------

,    :   -    -6-3?   .        ,      -6-3?

----------


## Marian

,     ,       -6-4. 
 ,          -6-3 (   -6-2,      -6-2)...  ? -6-3 ,       .
 ,        . , , .  :Dezl: 
     "",       -6-4  ,  ,   ...

----------


## HelenY

> ,     ,       -6-4. 
>  ,          -6-3 (   -6-2)...  ? 
>  ,        . , , . 
>      "",       -6-4  ,  ,   ...


    ,     -6.3
    -6.3    :Smilie:

----------


## Marian

> ,    .,     : -6-2  () -6-1?


.    ,     ,     -6-1  -6-2.

----------


## Marian

> ,     -6.3
>     -6.3


, !!!     ,     :Redface:  :Smilie:

----------

3  7  .  ,          1,5   6-3  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .    ,     ,     -6-1  -6-2.


  ?
  ?  :Smilie: )
     62,        ,       61

----------


## Ddkoska

, !
  -    2011 .   ,   -6   ,     150 -1.
  - :     "-"    -6-2   " ".    ,     ,    -6,  ! Check-  ,  !          ( , ,  - ,  ). 
 -     4- !!!!   ,    (      ). 
  -  .  ,  ,  ... Dixi

----------

:



> "-"    -6-2   " "


 ...

----------


## Marian

> ?
>   ? )


   ...    -6-1   ,    .

----------


## Rain8

,     :  2010 ,  ,    1014 .     /   . .  .    69.02.2 ()    ...     .....  .      2011   1014   .  , -          1014,  -?

----------


## Melindachelsi

> ,   ,   -1         .    ?!


..          -1 (   -1       -6-2)?!

----------

. , ,         .? -6-2 (), -6-1 (     ,    ?),   , -6-2 ( ), -6-3 (  ?), -6-4 (  )?

----------


## Melindachelsi

-1  2010     ,        2010 ,     90   . .    90    -1  2011 ?!

----------

**,      .  - .

*Melindachelsi*, .

----------

> **,      .  - .


!  -6-1     ,   ?

----------

> !  -6-1     ,   ?


        - ,    , .

----------


## Zlata84

> ..          -1 (   -1       -6-2)?!


        1                          ...

----------

> - ,    , .


   . :Redface:

----------


## 1

, :
     25.09.11,     9 .      -6-2. 
-6-1  .
   . 
,                 4 .    -6-1??!!

----------


## olybuh

3  ?      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> 


  -  (  ),  .    .          /   ,     .

----------

, . !
    :      4  2011  6000 (. ),    8000  4  2011.     , ..        24000   24000, .    ,    -6-2    6000- 8000?

----------

> , . !
>     :      4  2011  6000 (. ),    8000  4  2011.     , ..        24000   24000, .    ,    -6-2    6000- 8000?


 .

----------

!

----------

!  !  -6-3,  ",  " -   "   ".   ""  .    ,    ""   .       (..  ).  ? ?

----------

6-3 .        *** ''****_**_***_***_**_*******'' *****,    ***  D*TD  *.

----------

> !  !  -6-3,  ",  " -   "   ".   ""  .    ,    ""   .       (..  ).  ? ?


,      5 ?        2  ,    ,    .

----------

> ,      5 ?


,  5.   ,      - .   ,     :Frown:        -  -  ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Aisha1

!
    -6-3   -,     ?
   -      200 -1   =    6-3

----------

*Aisha1*,    ...

----------


## tatianka2008

,  .
   ,      -        (     ).   ,        2011 .     - ,     .     -   ,  .  .
     ,      ,    : "      ???       "   ,     -            ,  ,  2 .

        .  ,     - ,      ?    -   ,  ? 

     ,     3 ,    /.    1  -   .
, .    . -- -   .

----------

> .     -   ,  .  .
>      ,      ,    : "      ???       "


.     ,   , ,    .
       .       ,   .  ,      Excele.        .         .

----------


## HelenY

,  ,          ,    - 2  ?

----------


## -

, .   2    5
 -1, ,  ,      .
 : !!!20: . : <> = 0, <> = 1.  ,       .       ,            ? 

  -6-2       (     ?).
           ,  -500 (    1000,  500,    -   ).    ?

----------


## -

?      -1,      ,    .    . . .. ..     (  ),       .    .   ,     ,    -6-2    .

----------

1 8.,   ,      .   ?

----------

> ?
>   ? )
>      62,        ,       61


     6-1?  1 8

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 6-1?  1 8


  :Frown: (( ,  .    ,     .       .  -  (),  .   6-2-     . .    ,     6 1,  ,          .    6-2  .    6    .
 ,    .
    7-,            ,        6-1.  8-     .       -      .

----------


## 07

!   :Frown: 
 ( ).
   -2  2011   ?

----------

-6-3     ,          ,    2011  , ,  ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,    2011  , ,  ?


1 - 4 .

----------


## 2007

> -2  2011   ?







> -6-3     ,          ,    2011  , ,  ?


 .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


.     (           5.5)    .     ( ,     " ").    -    ,    -   -   ,        ,      .    (  ),        (    ),     .           .

----------


## Rain8

, :  ,     :  2010 ,  ,    1014 .     /   . .  .    69.02.2 ()    ...     .....  .     2011   1014   .  , -          1014,  -?   :Frown:

----------


## 19

!   ! !          6-2  4  :
  4273  5036
  5554  6547 
  2727  0 (..   15.12.11)
  12554  11583                         
   1 :
 .111 3220 (   2011)
 .112 3220 (   2011)
 .113 6115 (   2011)
  12554
 .141 3220 (   2011)
 . 142 3220 (   2011)
 . 143 5144 (  ,    2011)
  11584
   1   6-2 ,        (((((    ????

----------

.  3     3 ()    (- ).    .    3 . 2011 .      ?    ,  .     .

----------


## -

> .     (           5.5)    .     ( ,     " ").    -    ,    -   -   ,        ,      .    (  ),        (    ),     .           .


  .     :         .  :
:
 0 (.)
 5000
 5000

 0 (   )
 0 (   )
 5000
 5000    .          .     ,     ,   .         ( ,  ).       :Frown:

----------


## .

!!!!  !!!         ,     ....
 :
1.          -  /.  .    ,    ,  ...    -6-3     :
    -     ;
    / -  .   
  -     -   .....

  ,     .    ...    -???  !!!!      -     .      ....

 ????     ?    -   ???

----------

-6-3              ...

----------


## 324

> .    ,     ,     -6-1  -6-2.


 !!
    ?       ...  ,   Spu_orb     (),    ,   -  .   ,        .

----------

, .  ,   4     .  .      0?
    -        ?      ,     . ?

----------

[QUOTE=;53584474], .  ,   4     .  .      0?
   ,   3 ?

----------


## HelenY

> ,  ,          ,    - 2  ?


   ..

,  -     -6.3 ,    ,  -    ?

----------

...          (!):
http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-8400

----------

> ...          (!):
> http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-8400


   -,     148 !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

> -,     148 !!!


  ,    1

----------


## 07

?
-6-3

----------

** ,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   ...  -    ?
      .         ?  ?    1-

----------

**,   .

----------


## 2007

> 2011   1014   .  , -          1014,  -?


*Rain8*,     1014  .
-      ,       -1.
      141, 142  143 -   ?          .

----------

*.*,         -6-3

----------

> **,   ...  -    ?


 :   ,

----------

4.    -6-2   -1
	  -6-2  1 .   .     -1   -6-2  1 .
	         -1   -6-2     1 .!

 :
1 = 38161
62 = 38163
     62 38163,
 1 = 38164.

        ?

----------

,    -6-3                ,       ?   "",        .  ?

----------


## valen11

!
 ...     Shu_orb ( )
       "  ":
  6-1  6-3  4 :
  6-1(2)        6-3
115119,56  83340,00
 ,    6-3.  -   .   6-3   - -    .   ,         6-3  4- ,     -  115119,55.    !!! ,    ?     ?!

----------


## 1

> , :
>      25.09.11,     9 .      -6-2. 
> -6-1  .
>    . 
> ,                 4 .    -6-1??!!


,    .
   -6-1  4      ,           (  -6-2)?
         9 ?

----------


## 2007

> -6-1  4


.      9 .     ,    9     ,    6-2    6-1

----------

1   . 1.3,  187.
     15.11.2011 .  . , ,         .
1.  .   .   2011 .     10 " ".     ?
2.    -6-2?    ?
3.  -6-3  ""   -6-4      .   : ...   .    .     -  ...
      .

----------

,      .    6-2, -6-2  -6-3   ?

----------

, .  ,   4     .  .      0?      ?
    -        ?      ,     . ?

----------


## 2007

> 6-2, -6-2  -6-3   ?


    .
- , - .    ,   .
             ,   2 ,     .

----------


## 2007

> 4     .  .      0?


   ?   -  4 ?
 ,     6-1  , ,        -1.

----------

> ?   -  4 ?
>  ,     6-1  , ,        -1.


,    ,    .       0.  ,         .

----------

-   , ,  2+   ,     -
    6-3  -1 
a.  30   * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * * ** * ** ***   * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  ***,  **** * *210 -1  ***  ** * ( **  -1 *** ** 2 ***** * *210 **  ** 2). 
 ,   .       

  ,    - ,    .
, !

----------

2   ,   200  230    -6-4

----------

6-4   
2 268 493    2 268 493

-1
200  4 886 392
201  2 292 571
202  2 593 821
210  2 617 899
211  1 891 642
212     726 257


220     400 929
221  1 867 564
230  2 268 493

----------

> 6-4   
> 2 268 493    2 268 493
> 
> -1
> 200  4 886 392
> 201  2 292 571
> 202  2 593 821
> 210  2 617 899
> 211  1 891 642
> ...


  210   ,    -6-3       ?

----------


## .

,   , ....  
   -11  2010  -       -  .
  -6-1        :     ,    .         ???      ,    ....    ,     ,      122  -  . 
,  ..

----------

> ,   , ....  
>    -11  2010  -       -  .
>   -6-1        :     ,    .         ???      ,    ....    ,     ,      122  -  . 
> ,  ..


  ,    - ,    EXCELe      1. 
      ,   ,   ,     ,       .     0.

----------

**, ...  ,       27.01.12

         -6-3...

       :
2 268 494 | 2 268 493

----------


## Rain8

,       :Embarrassment:  :  2010 ,  ,    1014 .     /   . .  .    69.02.2 ()    ...     .....  .     2011   1014   .  , -          1014,  -?

----------

> 210   ,    -6-3       ?


210 -   

 -6-4     ,

----------

> 210 -   
> 
>  -6-4     ,


   .  ,       ,   210    ,       .

----------

1   . 1.3,  187.
     15.11.2011 .  . , ,         .
1.  .   .   2011 .     10 " ".     ?
2.    -6-2?    ?
3.  -6-3  ""   -6-4      .   : ...   .    .     -  ...
      .

----------


## tomic

...   ...   ...          6-2   1,  ...   6-2  0,    1   29 836 ....        ,   10910 ( )    18926 ()...                ,  ,  4 ....     ...

----------


## .

,    - 122 ....   ,    ???    ...
  ,    - ...

----------

> ,    - 122 ....   ,    ???    ...
>   ,    - ...


  1   .
   ,   .   ,        .    .

----------


## Bucom

> .....  .     2011   1014   .  , -          1014,  -?


 1014  ,      .   ,   01.01.12   (  "  1014 ", ..  = 100%).     ="" 1014      (.   ),       (   ,    ).
       2012 .,    2011 . .

----------


## 78

,   ,  .

 4 ,    , , ,   .       57 .

 ,       ,     -  .           -  .       57  ???

----------

, ,       ,     - ...

----------



----------

:
"   -6-3    ,    *  Ȼ                     220  221 -1    ( :         220+221 -1    -    0,5 *.).  1:1634577.    6-3: 1634578,42"



..      \      1,42.
 ,      0,5   .
      ? 
   5 . 
, ....

----------

> ,   ,  .
> 
>  4 ,    , , ,   .       57 .
> 
>  ,       ,     -  .           -  .       57  ???


 -1  150 -      ?
 57?  - .
              -6-1 / -6-2 -  144  57 .

----------

,        -6-3   -6-4    ,  -6-2      ,   .  , ,   .     ?

----------

**,  220  221         1 . ,        .

----------


## 78

> -1  150 -      ?
>  57?  - .
>               -6-1 / -6-2 -  144  57 .


, -57,     ,    ,  , ,  .     ,   ,     .))))
,  !

----------

> ,        -6-3   -6-4    ,  -6-2      ,   .  , ,   .     ?


  ?

----------

* 78*,      01.01.2010  31.12.2011 .          ,      ,             .

----------


## 78

, !

----------

, 1  7.7  . 1.3, . 187

----------


## 07

,     -6-3  ,    :   -?  :Embarrassment: 

     ?

----------

> ,     -6-3  ,    :   -? 
> 
>      ?


,      ,   .         ...  .

----------

> , 1  7.7  . 1.3, . 187


    .   189 ,   .
  ,   .     ,      .     .

       ,  .        -6-3  .

----------

> ,     -6-3  ,    :   -? 
> 
>      ?


, , ,     .  ,   .

----------

> .   189 ,   .
>   ,   .     ,      .     .


    ,   -6-3.    ...     11  ...

----------


## Zlata84

> -1  150 -      ?
>  57?  - .
>               -6-1 / -6-2 -  144  57 .


        150      -6-2                .   ...        50 000   60 000    ,     ...           ...       ???  :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> 1  7.7  . 1.3, . 187


 7.70.188       ,   7.70.189 -  2-     .

----------

> 7.70.188       ,   7.70.189 -  2-     .


 .   ...

----------

> 150      -6-2                .   ...        50 000   60 000    ,     ...           ...       ???



   (heckXML+2 2011)  2010-2011      .

----------


## tomic

> ...   ...   ...          6-2   1,  ...   6-2  0,    1   29 836 ....        ,   10910 ( )    18926 ()...                ,  ,  4 ....     ...


        ... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

*tomic*,   ? , ?

 -1     2,    ?

----------


## Zlata84

> (heckXML+2 2011)  2010-2011      .


       ???       ...?      , ?

----------


## DolceEgo

,    6 .
    .
           ,         .  -1(   3 )    ,     4    , ..    .   , ,     ,      -6-3  -6-4,         ,      ....

----------


## Zlata84

-6-3     ,      2  3 ?

----------


## tomic

> *tomic*,   ? , ?
> 
>  -1     2,    ?


 1   ,     6-2  0,   29836

----------


## tomic

6-2     6-1(2)........
     ,  10910   , 18926 ...
             ...

----------


## tomic

,     1...     :Frown: ...            6-2  1

----------

> ???       ...?      , ?


   .      .
-        ,      . ,  .  , .

----------


## Zlata84

> .      .
> -        ,      . ,  .  , .


. .

----------

> 6-2     6-1(2)........
>      ,  10910   , 18926 ...
>              ...


  ?

----------


## Zlata84

> .      .
> -        ,      . ,  .  , .


   -6-3     ,      2  3 ?

----------

> . .


CheckXML.   11.11.2011.    .
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------


## Bucom

> -6-3     ,      2  3 ?


.

----------


## Zlata84

> CheckXML.   11.11.2011.    .
> http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php


  . !

----------


## Zlata84

> .


  .

----------

> **,  220  221         1 . ,        .


            - ,     1 .  221  
     -6-3     .     -2   ....
   ....

----------

> - ,     1 .  221  
>      -6-3     .     -2   ....
>    ....


 ?

----------

> ?


  1 .

----------


## selik34

Persw   ""-""-" " -""      2600  5200.  14.12.2011     2600    2600...  01.01.2012     . :Dezl:

----------

> Persw   ""-""-" " -""      2600  5200.  14.12.2011     2600    2600...  01.01.2012     .


5200

----------

> 1 .


    .
 -      ?

----------

,     ,     -6-2?   - ""?        ...

----------


## selik34

** ,    ""-"."-         30000.        7800.        10400.   .

----------

> ** ,    ""-"."-         30000.        7800.        10400.   .


 



   :
7800  2600

             ?

----------


## selik34

** , 
   .!  :Wow:

----------

, !     , .   .     10.11.11,   - 10.12.11     - 30.12.11.     01.01.12   .     "    "        30.12.11           ?

----------

> , !     , .   .     10.11.11,   - 10.12.11     - 30.12.11.     01.01.12   .     "    "        30.12.11           ?


  .

----------

! . 

   .     5,     -6-3      ,    -6-1.    !   CheckXML-UFA     .  ?    CheckXML         .

----------

> ! . 
> 
>    .     5,     -6-3      ,    -6-1.    !   CheckXML-UFA     .  ?    CheckXML         .


          ,    5      ,  .

----------

, ,      ,    ,  -6-1?

----------

!
  .       ..
1,2,3  (. ,   9 )    51 , .   ..   70%,
 4  (  2011 )   70%.
  ,     ,         , ..       ,  4      01.01.2011.
   ????

----------

> ,    5      ,  .


,  !!!     )

----------

, -   :Embarrassment: 
   :   (    ,   ).     -6-1.      -6-1:



> !!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )
> !!!20: .            .


  :



> 2
> !!!20:   1-  <>.   <>  <>     .
> 2
> !!!20:   2-  <>.   <>  <>     .
> 2
> !!!20:   3-  <>.   <>  <>     .


  ???

----------


## 2007

> ,  4      01.01.2011.


  2011         3 .
   .

----------


## 2007

** ,    ?  .      . .

----------

> , -  
>    :   (    ,   ).     -6-1.      -6-1:
> 
>   :
> 
>   ???


     ?
  -6-1  ,  .  "",   .
     .   , , ,  .      ,       .   -1    .

----------


## saigak

> ,       .


 ,       ...

----------


## 2007

> ,      .   -1    .


    .      .
      .

----------


## Bucom

> ,       ...


  ,        .

----------

> .      .
>       .


.   ,       .

----------

> ,        .


 -   .           10 .  :No:

----------


## saigak

> .


, ,    ()      ...   .

----------


## 2007

> , ,    ()      ...   .


*saigak*,   1 .)    ,        .

----------


## 2007

> ,       .


   .    -   .
    6-3   .          .  .   .        ,     .     ,   ,  .
,   - - ,   ,     0,   .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saigak

> 1 .)


....

----------


## Bucom

> ....


 !   192     (   ).      ,    :   ?

----------


## Rain8

> 1014  ,      .   ,   01.01.12   (  "  1014 ", ..  = 100%).     ="" 1014      (.   ),       (   ,    ).
>        2012 .,    2011 . .


Bucom, ,    :Smilie:  ..        "" 1014 (..   50000,  48986) ,   01.01.12        2011.    ,     -     ,       -  (  1014), ?   ?    !

----------

> 2011         3 .
>    .


     ,        ,   ,                  , .  4 ,         .

     15.09.2011,   ,            ,    ,   .
      !

   !!!!
!!!!

----------

:
        (      . .):
               ,          , ,    ,   2011    ,  .8 .1 .58    24.07.2009  212-,  70%?

  ,       : 1)    , 2)          .8 .1 .58    24.07.2009  212-, 3)       ()          70%    .       2011.

         -1,     .8 .1 .58    24.07.2009  212-           ,     ?        ?

     -1    .        01,    07.        00.

      .   ,    ,      -6,      ,    .
!!!!

             , !!!!

----------

,   : -1  -6-3 
  -1  : 429,   -6-3: 428,2.
 ?
  :       ""  -6-3."     -  ".
 ?        .

----------

,     -6      ?

----------

**,    ** ...   ...  ,        :Smilie:

----------

> **,    ** ...   ...  ,


...  ** ,      (  )  -6-3,        -1,   -6-2 - ? -6-1  .

----------

...    ...          ...    ... 

   ,         ...

----------


## 2007

**,   ...




> , .  4 ,         .


   .
         .      .       (-).
    ,     -   2-    51  07. 
           .

----------

,   ?  -6-2     ?    -6-3?

----------


## Bucom

> -  (  1014), ?


  ? ,   -    .
 ## 809, 826, 847, 854, 923.     -  ,    *2007* (#826). .,  ,     2010 .         /     1014 (""   -   ,   2010.    ).               1014. , ,  ""   ,  -          .       .

----------

!      . - ,  ,    .           :Embarrassment:

----------

2011 .,      ,     -6-3     , -6-2  -6-3  ,    ,  , ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2011 .,      ,     -6-3     , -6-2  -6-3  ,    ,  , ?


   (        ,  ).

----------


## E

!  .     1,74.   .  -6-3. : !   -6-1(2)       .          -6-3.
      .   -6-4       -6-4    -1. , !

----------


## Missis Osipova

*    :   ,    -6-1,2      / (15714,10),    ,     -6-3    (19926,10),    3 !*

  ?

----------


## tomic

> tomic 
>  6-2     6-1(2)........
>      ,  10910   , 18926 ...
>             ...
>   ?
> __________________


Spu_orb 1.72 (  )

----------

> *    :   ,    -6-1,2      / (15714,10),    ,     -6-3    (19926,10),    3 !*
> 
>   ?


  -6-3        ,    -6-1,2. ?

----------

*Missis Osipova*,   ...  -...   ...

----------


## tomic

> **,   ...
> 
> 
>    .
>          .      .       (-).
>     ,     -   2-    51  07. 
>            .


         3 .,     ...   ...  ,         ....       ....           ,    ...

----------


## Missis Osipova

> -6-3        ,    -6-1,2. ?


     4 )       4     19926,10,  15714,10     3 ..   ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

> *Missis Osipova*,   ...  -...   ...


    1 8,2   ..        25

----------

*Missis Osipova*,     ?

----------

Missis Osipova,      4 )       4     19926,10,  15714,10     3 ..   ?       


 ...   ... ..        .    -

----------


## olganik

!         2011 .

----------

> 1 8,2   ..        25


   -    2.5.45.3

----------


## Missis Osipova

> -    2.5.45.3


   2.5.45.1 

    .

----------

> 2.5.45.1 
> 
>     .


    ,     ,  .
     1    ,  ,     .

----------

*Missis Osipova*,  :   1 -   ...

    ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

heckXML+2 2011     (  ).      ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2011 .


,    ( 27-   192    ).

----------

> heckXML+2 2011     (  ).      ?


 ?

  heckXML  2       2010-2011 .

----------


## Missis Osipova

> ?
> 
>   heckXML  2       2010-2011 .


     .. )      .   40  ,   2350,00  ..   6-2   41632,00 ..   718  ?

----------


## 2007

> 2011 .


 ,  ,  .   .      ,   .
*olganik*,     ,   ?

----------


## E

-6-3  ??

----------

> -6-3  ??


   .
  -6-1      ?

----------


## olganik

[QUOTE=2007;53586911] ,  ,  .   .      ,   .
*olganik*,     ,   ?[/

----------


## FYL

> 63 - ,     ""  -6-3.     ,    .
>     .



-6-4  -6-3  ""   .   ?
    6-3  -1.    ""

"   -6-3    ,      ""       "    ,     "          "          "  ,    "210" -1      (   -1   2   "210"    2)"

...  , (  "" ),   -6-4   "    ,    . "    "200"  2  -1      "        "  -6-4. 

    .  ""    . -.    -6-4  -6-3   ""  .     .     .        ,      "" -    . . -.
    ?     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ,   -     .          6-3.
  -,         6-3   .

----------

> -6-4  -6-3  ""   .   ?
>     6-3  -1.    ""
> 
> "   -6-3    ,      ""       "    ,     "          "          "  ,    "210" -1      (   -1   2   "210"    2)"
> 
> ...  , (  "" ),   -6-4   "    ,    . "    "200"  2  -1      "        "  -6-4. 
> 
>     .  ""    . -.    -6-4  -6-3   ""  .     .     .        ,      "" -    . . -.
>     ?     .


"" - ?   -6-3  .

----------


## olganik

[QUOTE=2007;53586911] ,  ,  .   .      ,   .
*olganik*,     ,   ?[/

----------


## FYL

> "" - ?   -6-3  .


,  .     ,    200  -1      -6-4   "   ,    ".        -6-3   (((.     .

----------


## 2007

> 


   . 
           . -      .  :Wink:

----------

> ,  .     ,    200  -1      -6-4   "   ,    ".        -6-3   (((.     .


    .

----------


## 85

, , ,         -6-3  -6-4  2011.     7.7.,  .         ???  ?

----------

-5 /     .        .   3  ,       4?     ( 6-3  6-4)       ,     2      .

----------

6-2   6.1     ,      ,  3.0,     ?

----------


## FYL

> -5 /     .        .   3  ,       4?     ( 6-3  6-4)       ,     2      .


     ,    . 
   -PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-106-023914-DCK-00010-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
      , ..

----------


## 1977

**,     ,  ,         2010 .  !  ,   !

----------

,             ,

----------

,     166 ,           2010 ,      ,

----------

> ,    . 
>    -PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-106-023914-DCK-00010-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
>       , ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 166


 ,  154   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## FYL

> .


      -6-3  -1

----------

> -6-3  -1


 230 -1  -6-4     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    - .   .

----------

6.1   6.2,    ,       ?

----------


## FYL

> 230 -1  -6-4     ?


  64,00 (   )  -4 63,53, ..      64,00

----------

> 64,00 (   )  -4 63,53, ..      64,00


  .    . 200       -6-3 ,    ,   .

----------


## FYL

> .    . 200       -6-3 ,    ,   .


   ,   ""     .     .

----------

> ,  .     ,    200  -1      -6-4   "   ,    ".        -6-3   (((.     .


     ?

 :
"   -6-3    ,      ""       *"    ,     "*  ** *"          "*  ,    "210" -1    **  (   -1   2   "210"    2)"

  200 .   "    ,     "    .

----------


## Bucom

> 


23.01.2012    7.70.516,    Rp11.q4004.        .

----------


## FYL

> ?
> 
>  :
> "   -6-3    ,      ""       *"    ,     "*  ** *"          "*  ,    "210" -1    **  (   -1   2   "210"    2)"
> 
>   200 .   "    ,     "    .


 .      ""   . 
    chekXML+2   .

----------

> .      ""   . 
>     chekXML+2   .


    ,      -6-3     ,   210  0.
     ?

----------


## FYL

> ,      -6-3     ,   210  0.
>      ?


     .
**   -6-3  -1
   200 -1   **      "    ,    "     6-3 (     ,  0,5 ). ,   ** -      ,       6-3: (      ....   ..)

    ...

----------

> .
> **   -6-3  -1
>    200 -1          "    ,    "     6-3 (     ,  0,5 ). ,   ** -      ,       6-3: (      ....   ..)
> 
>     ...


  -      -6-4 -   ?

  .
     -  - ! .
  ,   -    ,  ?

----------


## FYL

> ,      -6-3     ,   210  0.
>      ?


    6-4    6-3          .
     ,   6-3    ?
    6-3   230  -1  0,47 .     .

----------


## kt

**,     :
      ,      -     100%,     .

     -    2   ,    9 .     (  *2007*)       ... (,   .  -   , )

----------

> ,        ,     .


    , ,    .

  " "    ?

----------

> 6-4    6-3          .
>      ,   6-3    ?
>     6-3   230  -1  0,47 .     .


""       1 ,   .

----------

2-      1. 2.1:  .   0096        ?    ?       ?

----------


## 2006

,       4  54 ,   -6-3    60,  -1  54  60?

----------

60

----------

> 2-      1. 2.1:  .   0096        ?    ?       ?


2?      ?

 1  ?   ,  ,   ?
  -6-1(2).

----------


## FYL

> ""       1 ,   .


 ,   . 
         6-3?

----------


## T-Rost

-5          ,  ?
     210 - " "   .214  . 4000 . 
..    . - 4000    ,         -4000    .
      . 4000 .    ,   ?

----------

> ,   . 
>          6-3?


   ,   ,      . , ,      -6-3.

----------

> -5          ,  ?
>      210 - " "   .214  . 4000 . 
> ..    . - 4000    ,         -4000    .
>       . 4000 .    ,   ?


 4000   ? 
*N 212-
 9.* ,         ,       

3)    ,    :
)                      ,    ,        ;
)       ()  ;
)  (, , )   ( () ,        ( (),    50 000    ;

 ,      .

----------


## FYL

> ,   ,      . , ,      -6-3.


  ...  
""

----------

> 2?      ?
> 
>  1  ?   ,  ,   ?
>   -6-1(2).


  2  .  2,1     .       .   01.01 2011   31.12.2011.

----------


## 2006

** , .
   :    -1    110  (  )  1  ,      .     ,        ,      -6-2.      ,       1 ?

----------

> 2  .  2,1     .       .   01.01 2011   31.12.2011.


*        2011* 
  2012 , ,        ,        .     , ,     ,   .  ,  2012         2011 .

http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html

----------


## T-Rost

> 4000   ? 
> *N 212-
>  9.* ,         ,       
> 
> 3)    ,    :
> )                      ,    ,        ;
> )       ()  ;
> )  (, , )   ( () ,        ( (),    50 000    ;
> 
>  ,      .


,      4000 .        ? , ,  ,,  ,  ,      9  3    .       : 11)   ,    ,   4 000       ;

----------

> ,      4000 .        ? , ,  ,,  ,  ,      9  3    .       : 11)   ,    ,   4 000       ;



 , .    .

----------

> ** , .
>    :    -1    110  (  )  1  ,      .     ,        ,      -6-2.      ,       1 ?


 1   (-   ).

----------


## 2007

> 2011


** ,   ,   .

----------

> *        2011* 
>   2012 , ,        ,        .     , ,     ,   .  ,  2012         2011 .
> 
> http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html


  ,

----------


## 2007

**,     ? 



> 2.1  2   * , * ()  (  ).

----------


## 2006

> 1   (-   ).


,

----------

> ** ,   ,   .


.
     .
**   ()   .*


2.2.    ,  
     () *

 ,  .

----------

-6-1

      3117.60 .
 10392 .
  2011  7274.40 .

   3117.60 .
 3117.60 .
   6235.20 .

 -6-1 
   10392 .  7274.40 . ( 10392?!)?
   3117.60 .  3117.60 . ( 6235.20 .?!)

----------


## T-Rost

> , .    .


    212  ,    .  -5          .     , -  4000 .
,       " ..."   ?

----------

> 212  ,    .  -5          .     , -  4000 .
> ,       " ..."   ?


 -5  ,  .

----------

> -6-1
> 
>       3117.60 .
>  10392 .
>   2011  7274.40 .
> 
>    3117.60 .
>  3117.60 .
>    6235.20 .
> ...


  .       4 ?

----------


## T-Rost

> -5  ,  .


     -1  4000    ,       ?

----------

> -1  4000    ,       ?


 -1  200   ,    70 .    .  .

 -5 .  -      ?
 -     ?

P.S.     ?

----------

> .
>      .
> **   ()   .*
> 
> 
> 2.2.    ,  
>      () *
> 
>  ,  .


,    .  2.2    .   ,    .1

----------


## T-Rost

> -1  200   ,    70 .    .  .
> 
>  -5 .  -      ?
>  -     ?
> 
> P.S.     ?


  , -    ,    :Frown: 
 -5      " ...", (    + 4 ..)    ",    / ",      2 ,     4.. ( , -  ,  -   ).       4 ..

----------

> ,    .  2.2    .   ,    .1


   2.1.  ,   2.2.  ?
   "**    ",    .   ,  ,   .

----------

> , -    ,   
>  -5      " ...", (    + 4 ..)    ",    / ",      2 ,     4.. ( , -  ,  -   ).       4 ..


 -1      210 (211 + 212),   ,  .      ,  .

----------


## T-Rost

> -1      210 (211 + 212),   ,  .      ,  .


,    ,         / !
,  ,     ,  4 ..        ?

----------

> ,    ,         / !
> ,  ,     ,  4 ..        ?


   ?    ,      -1.
       .
  200 - ,   .
* 210* -  9. ,         ,       ,    3 - *.   !*
 214 -  9. ,         ,       ,  3

      .

,  .

----------


## Anika57

.      :Embarrassment: 
-6-3   "     "  "      " ?

----------


## T-Rost

,    !

----------

> .     
> -6-3   "     "  "      " ?


 "     " - ,    - , , /,   ..

"      " -      .

----------

XML    , (     1)    ,      (  )....
   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

XML.

----------


## Bucom

> 


  ?     ?  (-  ;  - ,   ...)?  (        )?     (       ) , .:



> 2007  Office  ,    (, ) . 
>              . ,   Word     ,     SmartArt (  )       Microsoft Office.
>         2007  Office,        Office Open XML.   ,   Microsoft Office    .    ,         Office Open XML. 
>      Word,          .     ,    .
>       Excel  PowerPoint       .
> .         Word   Office Open XML          (,  ,       ),        .      ,   - Word 2007

----------

*T-Rost*,      5,  . 
*( , -  ,  -   )*  .   -1    . 
     ,     212-  ?    -    ...

----------


## Anika57

-6-3?

----------

> -6-3?


      ,  ?

----------

> 2.1.  ,   2.2.  ?
>    "**    ",    .   ,  ,   .


.    2.1  ,     .   2.2  ,  1    .   :  1       13509,60 ,   2.2   13510,     40.,    20 .

----------

> .    2.1  ,     .   2.2  ,  1    .   :  1       13509,60 ,   2.2   13510,     40.,    20 .


    ,     13509,60 -   13510.

----------

> ,     13509,60 -   13510.


.

----------


## 2007

> ,


  -2   ,    .

----------

> -2   ,    .


  -  ( ), ,   .

----------


## saigak

> -2   ,    .

----------


## Anika57

> ,  ?


   ...

----------

"                  ,                     ,        ".

 . 1.2.  ... *        .* ...

      ,    (1  2) ,   ,   .

----------

> ...


      ,    - .

----------

*ZZZhanna*  ,  ...

----------


## Anika57

**  !!!

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## saigak

> 2007  -2   ,    .


 .....     *-2*.    ....    ... -1.

----------

> ,      ....


: .
    ,   web-   (www.pfrf.ru)   ""      -2.

  ,       .

----------


## Kiparis

!  , .   ,    2011-.  ,       . .   ,   , ,  .    -1.           .      .
:       -6-1?   ?    5 ()     ,        ,      6-4                    -1   1:2.    6-3: 1,       " "  6-2    -   6-3.                  ? ,        ?    )))

----------

> !  , .   ,    2011-.  ,       . .   ,   , ,  .    -1.           .      .
> :       -6-1?   ?    5 ()     ,        ,      6-4                    -1   1:2.    6-3: 1,       " "  6-2    -   6-3.                  ? ,        ?    )))


   ? 
  ,  -1  -   - -6-3.

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?    )))

----------


## Kiparis

** , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Missis Osipova

.    4  42350,00    6-2  41632, 00   718 ?

----------

150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?


? ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

> 150  9  +/- ?
> :
> 114 ?
> 144 ?
> 150 +/- ?
> 
> 
> ? ?


    ?

----------

...

----------


## Missis Osipova

> ...


...

 9   150  +2390619,00
    114    624012,00
                144    42350,00

                 150  +2972281,00

 .

 6-2   41632,00

----------

?
 ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

8,2 (8.2.13.202) 2,5( 2,5,45,1)

----------

=> 2.5.45.*3*

        ...1

     ,      -     .
()  ,

----------


## Missis Osipova

)       ?

----------

...

       ...  -        -       ?

  ,    , **   ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

.  1

----------

,          ...   ...        ,     -    ...

  ...   ""?

----------


## Missis Osipova

..           )      .  ?

----------

,  ...

    "   "...         ,    ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

))   ,  (),  ( ),      !!!

----------

...          ?
  ?

----------

6.1   6.2    ,     3.0,            ,

----------

**, 


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?


? ?

----------

,    ?

----------

-6-2    -6-1(2)

  ...

----------

,   ,      ,

----------


## Missis Osipova

> ...          ?
>   ?

----------

? ?

? ?

Missis Osipova
 -6-2
    <>
..     2011

----------

,     .....      ?   ?

----------

""???

       -   ...

----------


## Missis Osipova

> ? ?
> 
> ? ?
> 
> Missis Osipova
>  -6-2
>     <>
> ..     2011


!!!  !!!  !        heckXML  )

----------

!
 3.12 
           4(-136,99).. 4 2011  ...
:    ?

----------

> !
>  3.12 
>            4(-136,99).. 4 2011  ...
> :    ?


!
        ?

----------


## Svetlyachok_82

! ,!   .     .  -6-2   6-2       ,      .    -6-3          .             () -    :Confused:  ,  )))) .    ,      (  , ,   ) +     ->   ,  .   .... !  :Dezl: 
,.  !     ::flirt::

----------


## S

!       ..     -6-3     200  220 +221   2      .      2 ?      50    . , .  - -    2 ..

----------

> !
>         ?


   ... 3    ,        (  )

----------

> !       ..     -6-3     200  220 +221   2      .      2 ?      50    . , .  - -    2 ..


 -     1 ,         .

    9  9000.
    9000,45
  1000,55 (  1001)
  1000,55 (1001)
  1000,55 (1001)
: 12002,1 (  12003) 
       1000,    12002.

----------

> ... 3    ,        (  )


      ,          .

     2010  2011  ? 
CheckXML ?
         ,     .

----------

** ,  ... 6       ...

----------

> ** ,  ... 6       ...


   .   ,    .

----------


## S

> -     1 ,         .
> 
>     9  9000.
>     9000,45
>   1000,55 (  1001)
>   1000,55 (1001)
>   1000,55 (1001)
> : 12002,1 (  12003) 
>        1000,    12002.


  . ..   ,         -6-3.   ,         .  -1   ?

----------

> . ..   ,         -6-3.   ,         .  -1   ?


 -1       -6-4      ,    . 

    -1  ,       .

----------


## 27

.   .
   .
 4  2011:
1.  -10000, -10000
2.  -5000, ----
3.  ------- , -7000

      .  4     ,    4     2 .
 4   ,      ()       .     ,   4    .
      ,    .    ?
    -1   (     )?

----------

> 4  2011:
> 1.  -10000, -10000
> 2.  -5000, ----
> 3.  ------- , -7000
> 
>       .  4     ,    4     2 .
>  4   ,      ()       .     ,   4    .
>       ,    .    ?
>     -1   (     )?


 -       -6-3  2011 ,     .

    ,      .

      ,   ,        2010-2011 .         ( excele, )   .

----------


## S

> -1       -6-4      ,    . 
> 
>     -1  ,       .


   -1   2 ,        ,   ,     -6-3 ..      -1      ,  ,   . ,   -1 ,     -6-2      .         -1.

----------


## -595

,  -6-3 ,(    ) ,   "     "   ,    "      "    ????  ?       " "   ?   ?

----------

?   http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/        ,   ,   ..       ?

----------


## 27

> , .


.
           ""  ?       .

----------

> .
>            ""  ?       .


 ""   ,      2011 .

----------

> ?   http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/        ,   ,   ..       ?


  (  23.01.2012) >
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/77/at.php

----------


## 27

> ""   ,      2011 .


     .  .
     4        .    ?

----------

> .  .
>      4        .    ?


       ,        .   ,   EXCLE         .  .  .   .  -   .

----------

, ..      "* * ***  ** ** * -1 c ****** **  * 114 * 144,  * ****  ****** ** (*-6-2  )"         ,  -6-2  ,         ,    .    ?

----------

> , ..      "* * ***  ** ** * -1 c ****** **  * 114 * 144,  * ****  ****** ** (*-6-2  )"         ,  -6-2  ,         ,    .    ?


  4  .

1  -1
2  -6-1(2)     -6-2 
1  -6-3 (  .   ,   -6-3)

       ?     ?

----------

> 4  .
> 
> 1  -1
> 2  -6-1(2)     -6-2 
> 1  -6-3 (  .   ,   -6-3)
> 
>        ?     ?


   -  1  ,  ,      2.        .    -6-3     ..   .      ..

----------

> -  1  ,  ,      2.        .    -6-3     ..   .      ..


-6-3       2011 , 
 -6-1(2)    4  2011.

----------

, , ,    ,      2011  ,   4   .       .  ,   .
!

----------

..    3     5    .   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,        5  ,   -6-2.     ,    ?       - ,   4    ,    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> -6-2.

----------

> 


,    ?          ,  .          5   .

----------


## 70

> 4  .
> 
> 1  -1
> 2  -6-1(2)     -6-2 
> 1  -6-3 (  .   ,   -6-3)
> 
>        ?     ?


   4 !   !

----------


## Kiti B

! , ,     (-1,  6.1,6.2, 6.3)  /  ()?  : SPU ORB, Check xml.  .

----------


## 70

> ! , ,     (-1,  6.1,6.2, 6.3)  /  ()?  : SPU ORB, Check xml.  .


     .

----------


## -595

,  -6-3 ,(    ) ,   "     "   ,    "      "    ????  ?     " "   ?   ?   !!!  - .

----------


## Kiti B

> -6-3 ,(    ) ,   "     "   ,    "      "    ????  ?


  :yes:

----------

> ..    3     5    .   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,        5  ,   -6-2.     ,    ?       - ,   4    ,    .


   ? 

   -1   144  3      5     -6-2.

----------


## MikleV

> ! , ,     (-1,  6.1,6.2, 6.3)  /  ()?  : SPU ORB, Check xml.  .


        (            2010 ),        .

     CheckXml-UFA.
    :  http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/77/at.php

----------

!        -6-1,    2

----------

> ,  -6-3 ,(    ) ,   "     "   ,    "      "    ????  ?     " "   ?   ?   !!!  - .




 ,   ,  ,  ,       ,         4.4 ,     ?

----------


## Mouretta Jet

,      ,  4 ,       2011 ,     ? -1  -6-3 - ,      (  ,     )    -6-2,  -6-2,   
      ?     ,    ,     ?
...

----------

> -6-3       2011 , 
>  -6-1(2)    4  2011.


    .    3.13.           2011 .      2011   2010  ,   2011???? , ,  .  ,       -6-3

----------

> .    3.13.           2011 .      2011   2010  ,   2011???? , ,  .  ,       -6-3


 3.12    .

----------

> ,      ,  4 ,       2011 ,     ? -1  -6-3 - ,      (  ,     )    -6-2,  -6-2,   
>       ?     ,    ,     ?
> ...


+ -6-2  -6-2.

  4  .
1  -1
2  -6-1(2)     -6-2 
1  -6-3 (  .   ,   -6-3)

----------

> !        -6-1,    2


 2  , , , :

01.10.2011 - 15.11.2011
18.11.2011 - 31.12.2011

 2   ,  :
01.10.2011 - 15.11.2011
17.11.2011 - 22.12.2011
24.12.2011 - 31.12.2011

----------


## finadezda

..
 ,     ,        ,    01.01.2011  31.03.2011,    

     -1, (  1,2,3,4 )    .   1 ,   ,        -6-1,

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> + -6-2  -6-2.
> 
>   4  .
> 1  -1
> 2  -6-1(2)     -6-2 
> 1  -6-3 (  .   ,   -6-3)


!    4 , 4   ,         4  ?     ?  ...

----------

> 3.12    .


 -.    ,       2011,    2011 ,    2010.  ,  .

----------


## finadezda

> !    4 , 4   ,         4  ?     ?  ...


 -1   
 -6-1  -6-3  +   -  1
 -6-2 (     ) -  2
 -6-3 + + -6-4  -  3

 -6-2   ,  ,      ,

----------


## finadezda

> ..
>  ,     ,        ,    01.01.2011  31.03.2011,    
> 
>      -1, (  1,2,3,4 )    .   1 ,   ,        -6-1,


   1           ??  :Frown:

----------


## finadezda

> (            2010 ),        .
> 
>      CheckXml-UFA.
>     :  http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/77/at.php


        ??

----------

,   ,  ,  ,       ,         4.4 ,     ?     , !!!  !!!

----------


## finadezda

> ,   ,  ,  ,       ,         4.4 ,     ?     , !!!  !!!


  ,   ?

----------

:   . 
  <>   .
<>100</>   435   90.000       436,  100 %,     70%  .

----------

,      , ,            ...     :Frown:

----------


## finadezda

> :   . 
>   <>   .
> <>100</>   435   90.000       436,  100 %,     70%  .


 ,     

       ?

----------

> ,     
> 
>        ?


Psvrsv

----------

,    ,  2010.         ,    2011.      .  1 7.7,         -6-1   ,            .

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,  ,  ,       ,         4.4 ,     ?     , !!!  !!!


**,    ,     ?      ,     ,   .

----------


## 2007

> -6-1


  6-1?   6-2

----------

> 6-1?   6-2


-6-2    ,        10. ...

----------


## 2007

> -6-2    ,        10. ...


-6-1   .  6-2.
  - - .       .

----------

> -6-1   .  6-2.
>   - - .       .


     ...?

----------

2010

----------

> ...?


,    2010

----------


## 2007

> ...?


   ?       .
      ,

----------


## finadezda

> ...?


  -6-2 :  ,  
     ,  

 ,      ,      ,       : ,

----------

> ?       .
>       ,


  !         ,       .  ...

----------

> -6-2 :  ,  
>      ,  
> 
>  ,      ,      ,       : ,


     ???

----------

> ,      , ,            ...


 
01.10.2011 - 15.11.2011
16.11.2011-17.11.2011 
18.11.2011 - 31.12.2011

----------


## Laly

> ? 
> 
>    -1   144  3      5     -6-2.


,         141-143.    ,       .

----------

> ,         141-143.    ,       .


.  -6-2    5  ,   144 .   5 ,      3  +    4 .

----------


## Laly

> .  -6-2    5  ,   144 .   5 ,      3  +    4 .


   6-2   144  ...

----------

> ? 
> 
>    -1   144  3      5     -6-2.


  3  4 ?
 3     ,   5    .   4   .         .

----------

> 6-2   144  ...


.    -6-2         . 140.

----------


## Laly

> .    -6-2         . 140.


    .  4 ,   ?

----------

> .  4 ,   ?


  ,        2010-2011!

----------


## _

-6-2          4 , ,   -6-2???   ((((

----------

> -6-2          4 , ,   -6-2???   ((((


-6-2 -    -6-2(1)   ,   4  2011 .

----------


## Laly

> ,        2010-2011!


    ,      ..
 ,   ..     4     140

----------

> ,      ..
>  ,   ..     4     140


-6-2 -    -6-1(2),        . ?

                2          .   ,  ,  .   ,  ,   ,    .      . 

  5   3   ?        ,     . 
        -6-1(2).

----------

*Laly*,  -   ,     ?

----------

> 3  4 ?
>  3     ,   5    .   4   .         .


 3 .    + 5 =   3   -1
 4 .    - 5 =   4   -1
+5-5 = 0 -   -1     .

----------


## Laly

> ,  ,   ,    .      .


 5     ..
       ,       .    ,   ,    ...

----------


## talya

!    -1    .    150  (-47948),    , ..    ,   114,  (20808),   144 (23424).   6-2  4.   20808.    .       3.   (-51532)   (-45332).      "    6-2: (-24524),    -1:   (20808)       (((

----------

> 5     ..
>        ,       .    ,   ,    ...


*,    ,  -     .*




> :   
>    ? 
>    -1   144  3      5     -6-2.


,         141-143.    ,       .

*,    .        150   ,    -6-1(2) (-6-2)           ,     4 .*

----------

> *Laly*,  -   ,     ?


,    =)   ,       ,   .     .

----------

*talya*, 

    .    ?

----------


## _

-     ,  -1?

----------


## finadezda

> !    -1    .    150  (-47948),    , ..    ,   114,  (20808),   144 (23424).   6-2  4.   20808.    .       3.   (-51532)   (-45332).      "    6-2: (-24524),    -1:   (20808)       (((


     ,     ,    -6-2       ,    144 -  150
45332-20808 = 24524

    , ,  ,

----------


## Laly

> *,    ,  -     .*
> 
> 
> 
> ,         141-143.    ,       .
> 
> *,    .        150   ,    -6-1(2) (-6-2)           ,     4 .*


,       :Smilie:

----------


## finadezda

> -     ,  -1?


   -1

----------

> [B]
>        150   ,    -6-1(2) (-6-2)           ,     4 .


  3          .   144+  150 =    6-2
 4   144   =  6-2
    ,       5 ? ..   ?

----------


## talya

> ,     ,    -6-2       ,    144 -  150
> 45332-20808 = 24524
>     , ,  ,


  !       ?        ?     .        ..    .. .        .    (-45332),          66140   :Frown:

----------

*talya*,    -6-2  3 **          ?

,     4     .     .

----------

> 3          .   144+  150 =    6-2
>  4   144   =  6-2
>     ,       5 ? ..   ?


  150  3    ?
  144        150          -6-2, .
?

----------


## talya

?     .           ,     ..      ,      ,        ?

----------


## talya

> 150  3    ?
>   144        150          -6-2, .
> ?


     150       .

----------

> 150  3    ?
>   144        150          -6-2, .
> ?


,  .    150 -5 ,  144 72 339 ,        72 334

----------


## Laly

((        ..
  1300 ...        .    ,    ...

----------

> ?     .           ,     ..      ,      ,        ?


     . 
   100,   80.    20. 
  ,   80,     60,      20.
     ,      ,  ,     .

    .

 100,  80 -    2011 .

 -50,  -30.
  9  2011 .
 50,  50.

----------

> ,  .    150 -5 ,  144 72 339 ,        72 334


.      4   . 144  150?

----------

> ((        ..
>   1300 ...        .    ,    ...


 -1  -  ( 150    )?

----------

> 150       .


  -6-2            ,   .

----------


## Laly

> -1  -  ( 150    )?


688 ... ( 1300)

----------

4     144 16 849,    150 125  ,   .     16 849

----------

> 688 ... ( 1300)


  CheckXML      .

 ,       .
     144       688  .
      1300 ,   612 (1300-688)  - ,  ,      .
   3  2011 .,         ,   .
  ,       EXCELe,      .

----------

> 4     144 16 849,    150 125  ,   .     16 849


5     -6-2: 16849 + 5 = 16854.

----------


## talya

> . 
>    100,   80.    20. 
>   ,   80,     60,      20.
>      ,      ,  ,     .
> 
>     .
> 
>  100,  80 -    2011 .
> 
> ...


..      (    100   80):
 100,  ..  -20;  100  ..  -20;

----------

> ..      (    100   80):
>  100,  ..  -20;  100  ..  -20;


    ,  .

----------


## Laly

> CheckXML      .
> 
>  ,       .
>      144       688  .
>       1300 ,   612 (1300-688)  - ,  ,      .
>    3  2011 .,         ,   .
>   ,       EXCELe,      .


    ..   .,     .
      ""   ?  4.

----------

> ..   .,     .
>       ""   ?  4.


 . 1300     688    4  2011 .?

----------


## Laly

> . 1300     688    4  2011 .?


..   ,    .

----------

> ..   ,    .



   .

      1300 ,   612 (1300-688)  - ,  ,       .

  CheckXML.
     (-6-1(2))  2010-2011    .

----------


## Laly

> .
> 
>       1300 ,   612 (1300-688)  - ,  ,       .
> 
>   CheckXML.
>      (-6-1(2))  2010-2011    .


...
   ,       2011..

----------

> :  talya
> ..      (    100   80):
>   100,  ..  -20;  100  ..  -20;


.
      ,   80  80,       -20  -20 .

   -6-1(2)    ,         .
 -6-2 -      .

----------

> ...
>    ,       2011..


,    EXCELe.

        ,      .

----------


## Laly

> .
> 
>       1300 ,   612 (1300-688)  - ,  ,       .
> 
>   CheckXML.
>      (-6-1(2))  2010-2011    .


  ...          6-2..
1300    ..,     612 ..

----------

> ...          6-2..
> 1300    ..,     612 ..


1300 **,    612 .,  688 .   .

 ,    2010-2011   ,        ,  ,    2012      .      .

----------


## Iriska2009

-,        ,     -     -        ?       .  2-  .

----------

*Iriska2009*,  ,   .

----------


## _5154

.
1) , ,      -6-2 ,      , ..  463  ?    .     ,        0.

2)      ,      ,   -6-2  ,  .   ?

----------

> .
> 1) , ,      -6-2 ,      , ..  463  ?    .     ,        0.
> 
> 2)      ,      ,   -6-2  ,  .   ?


1.  -  ,  ,  .
2. .

----------


## Laly

> 1300 **,    612 .,  688 .   .


  ,    " 1300"?   ?    ?

----------

> ,    " 1300"?   ?    ?


      ,    .

,
     ,   100, 
   ,   10.

      100,  90 (100-10).

     .      1300.

----------


## Laly

.      612 .?

----------

> .      612 .?


    612,     - .

----------


## ˸

(+)   -6-3   , .        ,   ,   ?...  ?

----------

,   !
 3     ,   3      .
 4      .    4    ,             ?

----------

> (+)   -6-3   , .        ,   ,   ?...  ?


  .     6-3     2    ,

----------


## mirka

, /  ,  2011 .       ,   ?

----------


## ˸

> .     6-3     2    ,


   ...

----------


## ˸

> ?


,  -

----------

> , /  ,  2011 .       ,   ?


 ,   ,    , 
 ,  .

----------

2011

----------

> ,  -


..   ?

1)    6-2      0, ,    . ?
2)     6-2   ,       ?

 !!

----------


## tatianka2008

!
 ,      )
    ,   -   1  ( 1  !!!!).
, ,     ? //?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,     ? //?


  .

----------


## Olga1108

.  !   ,    2010,      .   2011  .      2010 , 1 -,   9  2011    -1?   2011   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2010 , 1 -,   9  2011    -1?


  :yes:    ,        . 


> 2011   ?


  :yes:

----------


## Olga1108

2011  ,    ,       .

----------


## tatianka2008

> .


 !

----------

> ..   ?
> 
> 1)    6-2      0, ,    . ?
> 2)     6-2   ,       ?
> 
>  !!


.

----------

> -1 ;
>    4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1);
>  -6-2;
>              2011  ( -6-3).
>   ,  ,   -  ,    .     .


, -,   ,      ?      -1,   ,      1 .     ,    .    ..

----------


## MiLLaP

-6 

 "  -0,00" , "  - 1 . 

    , 
 "1      ,   140...
      ?   :Frown:

----------

,    !
-  ?   , , 1 
  -  !

----------

?
  ?

----------

> , -,   ,      ?      -1,   ,      1 .     ,    .    ..


    :
-6-3  -6-2
-6-4 -6-3
-6-2  
-1 

+  4

----------


## ollba

,      ,     : 
.144=310646
.150=-8
 6-2= 310646
  ?    ?
    310646 ( 4 ),    - ?

----------

, ,         -1    210  215    -6-3  

 ?

----------

*ollba*, 


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?


? ?

----------


## ollba

150  9 = +75827
 114=234811
144=310646
150= - 8
 =234811
  = 310642

----------


## Olga1108

,   ,       1   .    ?

----------

:
  = 310638

 8     1  2012

----------

*Olga1108*,  .

----------


## ollba

, ,      ,   -     4 ?      ,        ,    1  2012.   4 . ?

----------

> , ,         -1    210  215    -6-3  
> 
>  ?


 .

----------


## Olga1108

,  .           )

----------

> ,  .           )


  212-.

----------

> .




  -     ... -    .

..  -6-3          ,      -        ,      ,      .

----------

-212  9 -      -       ,

----------

> -     ... -    .
> 
> ..  -6-3          ,      -        ,      ,      .


 -6-3    ,      .

 212-            .        .        ,   **    .

 7.        ,

----------

> -212  9 -      -       ,


 ,  ,    -1   -6-3,     ,  - .

----------

, ,

----------

!       :         01.10.11  06.12.2011 .  07.12.2011 .      .
  -6-1 : 01.10.2011  06.12.2011 ?????

----------

*ollba*,        -6-2(1)    2011,       .   .

----------

> !       :         01.10.11  06.12.2011 .  07.12.2011 .      .
>   -6-1 : 01.10.2011  06.12.2011 ?????


. 
    07.12.2011,  
01.10.2011  07.12.2011

----------

> . 
>     07.12.2011,  
> 01.10.2011  07.12.2011


)

----------


## buhgalter

! , ,   -6-3
      /     .          - ,      .       -2000.
-    -6-3      ,    . ,   (-2000),    ,     .  ,   ,       .
  ?  ,        ?

----------

() -       ?

----------

,  ,   1   2 -6-4

----------

> () -       ?


  ?

----------

- 1.1.     6-3  -1
a. 	 	
30

  * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * * ** * ** ***   * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  ***,  **** * *210 -1  ***  ** * ( **  -1 *** ** 2 ***** * *210 **  ** 2).

----------

> - 1.1.     6-3  -1
> a. 	 	
> 30
> 
>    -6-3    ,      Ȼ           ,                           ,    210 -1      (   -1   2   210    2).


 -6-3     ,   .
 1  -  1 .

----------

> 5     -6-2: 16849 + 5 = 16854.


   ,     - .     4    5 ,          144.    4       ?
      5     ,   ??

----------

?    ..     ,       ,  212-          ""

----------

-6-3     ,   .
 1  -  1 .
__________________  ?   1  ?      ,   ?

----------

> -6-3     ,   .
>  1  -  1 .


  1       -1 .200?

----------

> 1       -1 .200?


,   -6-3,   1    .
 ,   .

----------

> ,     - .     4    5 ,          144.    4       ?
>       5     ,   ??


     144 .     .

5     .

----------

> 144 .     .
> 
> 5     .


  !      ,     ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## tav_buh

!

 :      67  .  2011      67 ,          .      .        . , ,         ? 
      . ,  .     ,      ,     ,      .

----------


## S

!       ..
    -5,    -6-3   "   ",    ,   .      ?

----------


## MikleV

> ....      . ,  .     ,      ,     ,      .


 .    ,     - .        :
-       /
-     ,       .

----------

01.10.2011   31.12.2011    4     .

----------

> !
> 
>  :      67  .  2011      67 ,          .      .        . , ,         ? 
>       . ,  .     ,      ,     ,      .


    -1,        .

----------


## tav_buh

*MikleV*, **  ,   ,       ?

----------

> *MikleV*, **  ,   ,       ?


,     ,     -1    .

----------


## MikleV

> *MikleV*, **  ,   ,       ?


  ?
    -  .

  -  (      ,  -   ):

-     
-   :

      = (.110- .114)  (.140-.144) + .100

  < 0 ,      -6-2 = || + .144 - |150| ( .150 < 0)
  >= 0,     -6-2 = .144 - |150| ( .150<0) 
   150 ,      .

----------

> 01.10.2011   31.12.2011    4     .


 -6-1(2)   01.10.2011  31.12.2011,      .

     _____ (-6-3).

----------

( 150)   1 . .    ,  .   404 . ?   ,   ,     ..,       .. 
   ?

----------

> ( 150)   1 . .    ,  .   404 . ?   ,   ,     ..,       .. 
>    ?


  -1  1 . ,      404 ,  ,      .

      ,     ,   .

----------

!
 ,   ?
     1- 7.7   -6-2.  ?

----------

> !
>  ,   ?
>      1- 7.7   -6-2.  ?


   ?
Ÿ     , ..  -6-2  4  2011 .

   ,  -6-2.

    ,   ,       -6-2

----------

> -1  1 . ,      404 ,  ,      .
> 
>       ,     ,   .


         .      400 ,    ...

----------

> ?
> Ÿ     , ..  -6-2  4  2011 .


  ,    3   ,   4-          ..
     .... :Frown: 
.    4 -?

  ...

  , -  ..

----------

> .      400 ,    ...


.       2010-2011        .

----------

> ,    3   ,   4-          ..
>      ....
> .    4 -?
> 
>   ...
> 
>   , -  ..


:
-6-1     , " "

----------

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  !

----------


## **

, ,   25  2011.   ,   ,    . .      -1  -6-2?

----------


## Laly

,     ,     186851     .    ,              ((((

----------

> , ,   25  2011.   ,   ,    . .      -1  -6-2?


 ,   ,    /.

----------

*Laly*,  . 


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?


? ?

----------


## MikleV

> ,     ,     186851     .    ,              ((((


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=1264

----------

> ,     ,     186851     .    ,              ((((


    .   -1,     .

----------


## Laly

> *Laly*,  . 
> 
> 
> 150  9  +/- ?
> :
> 114 ?
> 144 ?
> 150 +/- ?
> 
> ...


150  9 . 44890
.114         138272
144               183852
150                -690

----------

*Laly*, 
-6-2
? ?

----------

> 150  9 . 44890
> .114         138272
> 144               183852
> 150                -690


   183852 - 690 = 183162,    ,       -6-2.    183162,  690   1  2012 .

----------


## **

**,

----------


## Laly

. 138272
. 183851

----------

*Laly*, ...

 :
138272  44890+138272 = 183162

----------


## MikleV

:-)

----------

> . 138272
> . 183851


,        -1  -6-2 ?

----------


## Laly

> ,        -1  -6-2 ?


 2011   .

----------


## eVentys

!!!     03,02,12,    ,  .    , ,   -1  6-3,   . 210   (    ),    .  6-3   ,  ,    .   ,      .  ?

----------


## mirka

4 .    /,     ,       4 . 2011 .,    ,    ,       5000   5000, ? -6-2    3 .,   -6-3,  , -6-1,    -6-3  -6-4?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## mirka

,  9 . 2011 . , ,

----------


## Helen_vea

,    ,  ,   -  ...
    ,   2011.  ,    ,  - 1  (..        ,    ), 
    ?
1.     ...
  (  ),                 .
         ,    ...
2.   ,      
3.  -6-3,     ?

----------


## mirka

> 1.     ...


   ,     -1     ,    , -6-3

----------


## Helen_vea

?   ?

----------

> !!!     03,02,12,    ,  .    , ,   -1  6-3,   . 210   (    ),    .  6-3   ,  ,    .   ,      .  ?


  .   1   -6-3  -6-4   ,    ,       .200

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 . ., . #1  .

----------


## Helen_vea

> . ., . #1


, ,    # 1
 :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

.
  . 1 .       44 .    #1299.

----------


## Laly

> , ,    # 1


  .  .

----------


## Helen_vea

:Big Grin:

----------

> !!!     03,02,12,    ,  .    , ,   -1  6-3,   . 210   (    ),    .  6-3   ,  ,    .   ,      .  ?


, -    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.      5.    ,   - ,     ,     .

----------

> .      5.    ,   - ,     ,     .


,   .

----------


## eVentys

> !!!     03,02,12,    ,  .    , ,   -1  6-3,   . 210   (    ),    .  6-3   ,  ,    .   ,      .  ?


, -1   )))

----------


## eVentys

> , -1   )))


,   (((.          ,    - ,    ,          , ,

----------


## Laly

> *Laly*, ...
> 
>  :
> 138272  44890+138272 = 183162


     ...

----------


## eVentys

,       ,

----------

*Laly*, 
?
?

----------


## avk-olga

http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/
 3.12   1.9.2  ?

----------


## Laly

> *Laly*, 
> ?
> ?


 
     6-2      .    183162 -    ...

----------

!      ,      ,     2012 .  ,   0    ,     ,     ?

----------


## Laly



----------


## shusharu

!     1  4.4.  ,     .346.15,.          90.01  ?          .

----------


## Nadyn

.  . 
-1  2-      .
     -6-3  ?     ?

----------

. . ,  6, 2012. 
 : http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=34682 
  ,       


          ,            -6-3.                     .          .

.    -6-3     15 .

_               .        -6-3?_

    -6-3        -6-1(2).     2011       -6-3   :     ,      .

_        -6-3     ,     ?_

    ,      ,    , ,  ,     - ,     ,  .

 ϻ.    ,           ,    .                . ,     ,    ,      .

_  ,         - ?_

    -6-3:       - .

_    ,     2010 ,   2011    ?_

,   2011     -   ,      -6-3.

_  -6-3     ,    ,     ?_

,    6-3  .

----------

> !      ,      ,     2012 .  ,   0    ,     ,     ?


-    ,      4 .
             . 
         ,     2012  1 .
  ,      ,         ,                  .

----------

> !     1  4.4.  ,     .346.15,.         90.01  ?          .


   ,       62  (,    /).

----------


## Nadyn

> . . ,  6, 2012. 
>  : http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=34682 
>   ,       
> 
> 
> _        -6-3     ,     ?_
> 
>     ,      ,    , ,  ,     - ,     ,  .
> 
>  ϻ.    ,          * ,*    .                . *,     ,    ,      .*


                2 .    


    ?

----------

*Nadyn*, /        200  210

----------


## ARNO

! , -6-3   ,  -1 , ?    .

----------

> -    ,      4 .
>              . 
>          ,     2012  1 .
>   ,      ,         ,                  .


            ?   ,      =?

----------

,      ...  -6 -3   " ..  "       463?
..    / ,,      ,   0?

----------


## Nadyn

> *Nadyn*, /        200  210

----------


## Laly

> 6-2      .    183162 -    ...


  ?

----------

*Laly*,    -   ,    144   ?

----------


## Laly

> *Laly*,    -   ,    144   ?


  .
   ,          183852,    183162...     ,

----------

183162 -   ...
     183852 -     ...

----------


## Laly

> 183162 -   ...
>      183852 -     ...


 ,           , ?

----------

...    ...

----------


## MikleV

*Laly*,  ,      144     .

    (     9      )      144  150

----------

.     ,    .
   .    .

  .
   ,   , ,     .

  ,   ,  .
    .
  ,  ?   !

    ?    ?  :Frown: (((
.

----------


## MiLLaP

Spu_orb
  6-1
   6-3,       .
  - ?

----------

.
, ,        140    :  140   ( 100).

 .

----------

**,


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?


? ?

----------

> .
> , ,        140    :  140   ( 100).
> 
>  .


, ,  144   100.

----------

> **,
> 
> 
> 150  9  +/- ?
> :
> 114 ?
> 144 ?
> 150 +/- ?
> 
> ...



  100  - 5808
114 - 21780
144 - 28844
150 -   -1

  21780
  23035,3

...?  :Smilie:

----------

?

 -  -    100?

  ...

----------

> ?
> 
>  -  -    100?
> 
>   ...


        9 !
    100,     150  9 .
   ,   99%

----------

9  -   ...

----------

> 9  -   ...


.   .  ,  .

----------


## MikleV

**, 
   9 ,   :
100
110
114
140
144

----------

> **, 
>    9 ,   :
> 100
> 110
> 114
> 140
> 144


5808
87290
21780
93099
28844

.
 ,         ?

----------

***30: .  2. (  = 01 ).     (): [c.243 .6]636   [c.230 .3]234623 * [ ]3.1% - {([c.230 .3]234623 - [c.230 .4]19500 - [c.230 .5]20500 - [c.230 .6]20500) * [ ]3.1%} ( ) - [c.243 .4]605 - [c.243 .5]636.    = 634

----------

> ?   ,      =?


.
         ,       "         "     3     .

----------


## MikleV

**, 
 150 .

 ,   -   ?    ,   .

----------

> **, 
>  150 .
> 
>  ,   -   ?    ,   .


-1 

,  ...

----------


## Boyarskie

,       2011 .    ChecaXml-Ufa   :             ,             6-2      (-),    ,                     () *    6-2    ,    *:  144         4  1  (-1) *  150   ,         4   (-)       100   *,         4   (-)   * .     (+)                     ()    6-2  *  .    150  100   (+)     .     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).     6-2:4043,   -1:4307.  9  2011 .       264 . ( 150).    ?

----------


## MikleV

**, 
 :
-------------
      = (.110- .114)  (.140-.144) + .100

  < 0 ,      -6-2 = || + .144 - |150| ( .150 < 0)
  >= 0,     -6-2 = .144 - |150| ( .150<0) 
   150 ,      .
--------------------

100 - 5808
110 - 87290
114 - 21780
140 - 93099
144  28844
150 - -1

  = 7063 ( ,       9 )

     = 28843

,   .

----------

> **, 
> 
>   = 7063 ( ,       9 )
> 
>      = 28843
> 
> ,   .


,  -     28843 5808 ( 100).
  .

----------


## Boyarskie

,               ,    ?

----------


## lara04061

, ,  .  persw   ,      ,  " 0 "

----------

> , ,  .  persw   ,      ,  " 0 "


  ?

,  ,   ,  ,   ,    ?

----------


## lara04061



----------

*lara04061*,        .

----------


## MikleV

> ,               ,    ?


        -   .      150. ..   ,  ,      .

----------


## lara04061

> *lara04061*,        .


   01.10.11  31.12.11

----------

> 01.10.11  31.12.11


 ?

----------


## lara04061

ver3.13

----------


## tortura1781

> .    ,     ,     -6-1  -6-2.


 ,   .       (  )


 6-2
-1
 6-3

 6-1   6-2 ,  "".     .  , ?

 4 , ?
      6-4   6-3.

  ?

----------

> ver3.13


 3.12  ,      3.14. 
 .   , ,    3.14.

----------


## lara04061

> 3.12  ,      3.14. 
>  .   , ,    3.14.


        ,        .    .

----------

> ,        .    .


      ,     .

,  13 .  14.

----------


## lara04061

,       ,      .      ?

----------


## Splu

,      ,          .    ,  ,   .    ?(   ).

----------


## KocmosMars

(    ).         6-3?

----------

> ,       ,      .      ?


    ,   .
   13 ,  .

----------

> (    ).         6-3?


   - ,        -1.

----------

> ,      ,          .    ,  ,   .    ?(   ).


  -1.     0.

----------


## KocmosMars

** ,

----------

:
 4   .      ,   .  ,   2  2010  ,      3  2011       (   3    .   )

----------

- !!    105 ,   .     ...  , ,   102  . 10   .   !

----------


## _vg

!
 4 (  )       1,2,3 .         ,    .
    4       ,   4    ,     .
 ,     4  ,   ,  . ?
.

----------


## saigak

> ,  . ?


,         .

----------


## _vg

> ,         .


    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

,  ,  ,  .

----------


## _vg

> ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## ˸

-  ....      ?

----------

,         .         2010 (   -       ,      )  ,          .
        ?   ?( 1c ?   ?)

----------


## sunmy

.
    - 
* * ***  ** ** ** * -1 c ****** **  * 200,  * **** *  6-3

 ,    , ! , XML  ,      .

***    
 2233  11.
 (

----------

2233  11   -

----------


## _Serge_

:
    , ..  4   ,         
      0 ,  =    ,  =    ,       (    4 )
    spu_orv  1.72  13.01.2012
   "..      ,     "
     ,        "Invalid argument to date encode", ..   ,       (  )
. ,     ?

----------


## _Serge_

HP.     -   ?

----------

:

** 

       1.74  27.01.12,     ...

----------


## Nice

1 7.7 .       6 ,   6-3.   ?

----------

,    !!  :  -6-3   10 685 323,48,  ,   ,      10 685 324.
,,  !
, :   ""  ( ),    6-3  10685323,48,    10685323,00 .   !  ????  
 ,,. :Smilie: )    ????

----------


## 1532

. 

           4  2011 ?   1      .   \      .  -1     . 
 .

----------

**,   -6-3 (  -6-4) ?

----------

, -6-4 - 1 .      10.

    4 ( -6-3,6-2,6-1   6-2),  .

----------

-6-3       ...  -...

----------

?  3 -   -   ,     -6-3?     (1 7.7)         ...    ?

----------

-6-3?

----------

, ,      ""   -6-2??
   .

----------

.  31.01.12
 4-   1-2-3        

-         
-  -    ,    60.000   19  .
- -6-3    .     -6-1     

    ?       ?  1  3-

----------

> -6-3?


  .     6-3  .  " "  .   17.7.

----------

536 ?

----------

7.7 (7.70.027)  4.5 (7.70.535)

        ? ( ,  ,   10 ,       )  :Smilie:

----------

> 3 -   -   ,     -6-3?


   .
   -6-3  () -  ,       ;
1)  - ;
2)    ;
3)    (  ).

----------


## avk-olga

. 
  <>    .
        .  ?

----------

, ,      ""   -6-2??
   .

----------

! 
        -1?      ?

----------

:
,        .
    .
          , ,   

   ,    
,  -   ...
,  ,

----------

...

----------

!
         ?
   ?

----------

> 7.7 (7.70.027)  4.5 (7.70.535)
> 
>         ? ( ,  ,   10 ,       )


,,,         ???

----------

-6-3

----------


## Svetl@

!  .  (Pers3.14  1.02.12)           ,     .               .     ?

----------

*Svetl@*,       ?

----------


## Svetl@

, ..  ""  "   "       .

----------


## Laly

.    ,    ..
          ,     .  :     500  100 .   ..,  4 .11.     ,   1 11 .  ?

----------


## Laly

> , ..  ""  "   "       .


  ?

----------

> .    ,    ..
>           ,     .  :     500  100 .   ..,  4 .11.     ,   1 11 .  ?


 "" , ""    ,  .

----------


## Laly

> "" , ""    ,  .


, ,  . ..    4  11 ?
 ,    . ,   .        .11 . .   141  .    . ,     ?

----------

> , ,  . ..    4  11 ?
>  ,    . ,   .        .11 . .   141  .    . ,     ?


 .
 141,  150   .     .

  -  ,   .
 1 
 	//      //     //	  //   30.09.11 //   30.09.11 
18529,77 //18529,73 // 7941,33 // 7941,28 //	-0,04 //	-0,05

   :   4  5 

     .

   //    //    //    //   31.12.11 //   31.12.11
7189,77 // 7189,81 // 3081,33 //3081,38 //	0	// 0

      +  ,    -  .
7189,77 + 0,04 = 7189,81,     9467,77
3081,33 + 0,05 = 3081,38,     4057,64

 ""      ,     .

       3921,97,    11700,    11625,95,     .

         EXCELe    .  ,       30.09.2011 .

----------

4  2011 .   -1   6 3,       ?

----------


## Laly

> ""      ,     .
> 
>        3921,97,    11700,    11625,95,     .
> 
>          EXCELe    .  ,       30.09.2011 .


      .. 
       ,     ..

----------

2010  3  2011 .      ,   .

----------

,  . , ,     ,     .   1 7.7    188  -1    .,     "  "  1  6-2,  2  6-2,    "   "  3?? (  1   ?)  6-3.      ,   ""  ..  ,       -1     "",   " "    ,    -1          6-2  -1. :-((((     ?    ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> 1 7.7    188 ...   1   ?


 7.70.190.
 -1   1,    1 (       2011 ). 
  "" -      .

----------

, - . :-(

----------

> , - . :-(


      ,    ,   .

----------


## ~

,  3 .    ,    .     .   ,     ,  .        ,  .,   ?
      -   -      ?

----------

> ,  3 .    ,    .     .   ,     ,  .        ,  .,   ?
>       -   -      ?


        ,          .
  ,   -  -  ,    ,    .

----------


## andersher

!      .     2011 . .       *  .  ?

----------


## WMG

, -           2010?  .1 .140?     ?

----------

> , -           2010?  .1 .140?     ?


 ?     (141, 142, 143 ),        .     144  140 .

----------


## WMG

**  
,   . ,   ,   .
  .    ?

----------

> **  
> ,   . ,   ,   .
>   .    ?


  ,     ,   ,    .   -   2010 ?   ,    -        ?

----------


## WMG

,    .     
  ,   ,     2010 ... 
    ,         :Wink:

----------


## uluy

!
   .  2-  -1    07, .    20.30.1.       gah?       ,      1 ,       51.   ?    ?

----------


## clau

,    :     -1   200     3  - 50  ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


          (  ).         ( ..    -  ).   .

----------


## uluy

.   1  spu_ob.     .        2-3 ?   3 ,       ...

----------

,   2011   ,         2010 .       ,    ,     -    ,  -1.   -1  4   ,      1  2011  (   ,    ,  ,   ""  ).     ,       2011   .    :      1  2011    ,   ,    ?
 .

----------


## Neulinger

( ),     , ?     -1? , -

----------

> ( ),     , ?     -1? , -


   ,   -1.
+ -6-3  2011 .

----------


## Raspberry

-  ...  -11    ,         2009 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -11


  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


 ,     ,   2009   .    .    ,     ,     ,        . 
 :Frown:   :yes: 
*Glawbuch*, .  :Big Grin:

----------

, .
     .    ,   1  2010      - ,      .    ?  -     - , -6-1   -6-2?      -          ?

----------

> , .
>      .    ,   1  2010      - ,      .    ?  -     - , -6-1   -6-2?      -          ?


   ,       .

----------

.     !

----------

> .     !


 ,  .    ,   .

----------

-       ,          -  ?

----------

> -       ,          -  ?


,     ,  -6-3 ,       .

----------

> ,  .    ,   .


-     2010    2011.   2010   ,   2011 -    ?

----------

> -     2010    2011.   2010   ,   2011 -    ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

, .      -11 ?   2010 - .  , 2010 -   , 2011 - .  .   , .     2011,   2009?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MikleV

*Raspberry*,    ?

 2010  -11   -6-2.   2010  2011     -11

----------

> *Raspberry*,    ?
> 
>  2010  -11   -6-2.   2010  2011     -11


    2009 ,     -11    .

----------


## talya

.             ,         .      ,  -  ,  . :
1.      ,      .     (     )    .
2.  
          .
     : ,    ,   .. ,  ..     (  )     .        ,  (,        )
          ,      ,  150
     4 .     .
    ,      ,  ,         .      ,    ,        :yes: 
     !

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,    ?


  :yes: 



> 2010  -11   -6-2.   2010  2011     -11


   ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> -11 ?   2010 - .  , 2010 -   , 2011 - .  .   , .     2011,   2009?


   ,  - ?  :Embarrassment: 

**, !!!!

----------

, ! 
      ( ,   ).   -  2010,    1,2,3 . 2011.   ,       -        ,     6 3 !!!      1000.    4.   100. .  100.      (     )))   ,  50.   .      100.    1000.  . 150 ((( 
  !? 
        ( .), -    !

----------



----------


## Bucom

> , !


 **!       !  .     ,    . .

----------

> ,   . 
>    ,  - ? 
> 
> **, !!!!


  ,    ,  -  ,   .

        :
2009    

     :

2009    

        :
2009

----------


## Raspberry

** ,   .     -11  2010     , , ,      .  :Redface:

----------


## ESM

!    ,  .
 3  2011       .
 :     - 8600    - 2580.
 4   . +   .
, ........ -6-2  -6-2,    ,            3 ,     (),     .         ,      3 ,     4- .  , ,    ,   . 
 ????

----------


## Bucom

> , ,    ,   .


 ""   .     (     ),    -      "",    .         ,     ,    ,     (      3 .).

----------


## ESM

*Bucom*,      .      ,      ,     .    ,    .         .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009 ,     -11    .


  ,    .    5  -1.  2010  -11         . , ,   .   ,    -1  2012   5 ,   -11     .

----------


## Irik1

! , ,        /,     ?

----------


## vitabios



----------


## Irik1

> 


,      -6-1,    ?

----------

-11  ,        2010 ,    2011 ...

----------

,   :
   3  ?
     ? 
      3     ,  ,       ?

----------


## Raspberry

**,    ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> 3  ?







> ?







> 3     ,  ,       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      -6-1,    ?


  :yes:

----------

> **,    ,      ?


 -    ...

----------


## hosster

/       ?   1 .     .  -6-3  ,    6-1  6-2    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-3  ,    6-1  6-2    ?


  :yes: 



> /       ?


    ,     ,  .    -1.

----------


## sovetov

-1     .
 .    ?

 0,     ,    .      -1.

----------


## mizeri

.  4   2 ,     ,        31.10.11,   ,  31.10.11 ,  01.11.11      / (),    .
    -    ,    ,       ().          -        ?        ,        .         ?

----------


## Zv

, .  ?    3 ,  .    4 ,  . 
 .     1 ,     (     ).   ,        ,    3 ( ),        !  -     " "  2011 .  ?       ?

----------


## mizeri

,    -       ,   ,       .   -6-3                  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

*mizeri*,   .   :Wink: 



> ?


.    .

----------

> ,    -       ,   ,       .   -6-3


         70   .

----------


## -

2010 .
 ?  ,           ,      ? ?           ,   ?    ?

----------

> 2010 .
>  ?  ,           ,      ? ?           ,   ?    ?


     .
  ,    .
,  -    .
,  -   ( +)   ( -)  ,     ,  ,  , ..  .

----------


## -

, !          4 .  ?        ?

----------

> , !          4 .  ?        ?


.      ,   - .

----------


## mizeri

> 70   .


    73 .     (       ).    ,     -6-3   "  ,        ",   . 




> *mizeri*,   .


    ,     )))




> .    .


   ,    )))       .

----------

> 73 .     (       ).    ,     -6-3   "  ,        ",   .


?  : ,  ?
  .       .

----------


## -

,   .   .        ,    ,    .      ,  .     ,   .     ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?  : ,  ?
>   .       .


  ,   ,       ,    :Wow: . ..  28000      32184.    )))).   -6-3   ,       )))        .

            .          ,         /  . ,  - ***.

----------

> ,   .   .        ,    ,    .


.




> ,  .     ,   .


.




> ?


.
   -  ,   -     ,       !      ,    -1.

----------

:
2  3   ,     -6-2.  ,   2    2   3 .     ,  ..   -6-1   .

1.      2  3 .   -6-2  -6-1?
2.   ,   
3.        ,   ,     -6-2  -6-1,    ?

----------

> :
> 2  3   ,     -6-2.  ,   2    2   3 .     ,  ..   -6-1   .
> 
> 1.      2  3 .   -6-2  -6-1?
> 2.   ,   
> 3.        ,   ,     -6-2  -6-1,    ?


     2  3 .   -6-1  ,    .   ,   -    ,   -6-1 ,       .
     4 .      -6-2  .

----------

> ,    ( 27-   192    ).


            :
_         ,         01.01.2012.    .         .
   ._

----------


## Kiparis

,          (,  )        ?     -   2011.
  11  2012-   .     ,        .

...)))    ?

----------

> ,          (,  )        ?     -   2011.
>   11  2012-   .     ,        .
> 
> ...)))    ?


  .              .
!        ,   .

----------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  /   2 . 1    ,      .        .     ,         /.          .  /  1            .       .     .      ?    .     ?

----------

-     -1  2  210      ? "C,     :"              3      ?   1 8

----------


## Bucom

> 


  -      ...                  ...

----------


## Arishka906090

.  -. :Frown:   ,-    ????? ,  ?:

----------

15 ,

----------


## Bucom

> -.  ,-    ?


 -  .  ""  "" (   )   - 2      .      -     (   ).

----------


## Raspberry

> ,-    ?


14     .  :yes:

----------

,             ...     ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,             ...     ...


    16.  :Frown:

----------


## Arishka906090

,   ,     2 ....   ....     15 ,    :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

,   -   ,  ,

----------


## Krris

, ,   2011 ,     ,            ?

----------

> ?


,      1  2012 .     -1

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,   2011 ,     ,            ?


,   -

----------

!
  .       .    1 -.  3.   !      ,   ?

----------


## eVentys

> !
>   .       .    1 -.  3.   !      ,   ?


 -1,   4 .   , -3

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Krris

> ,   -


 , Glawbuch  ,    - ,     = ,     .

    15 .,           ,   ?

----------


## ()

!
   .
 :
    -1,      6-3.
   "",  .
    -     .
    -     .

                          ? (!)

     -  , ,    6-3 (!)    ,    6-3     ?

        -1        6-3?
 1-,  , :    .

 ,   ,    /?
       ?

----------


## Bucom

> .


     .            - 1C,  -     1    .        (   ,       , ...).

----------

(),       ,    ,  .

----------


## 1980

!  , ,       . -  ,   2 ,    ,  .    07.   1 (),  2 (   ),  3,  4.1 ( -),  4.4 ( ). 
 -6-2  -6-3    ,    .

  ,         16-1,2-1,1 ( )     3.    ,  .  ,      ,                ...      18-3,1-2 -      ,  -  .   ?

----------

,       6 4?   SPU orb-     ,  /  ,    .   6 3,      .    6 2      .     .  ?   .  -   ,    4  -        2. 	            3. 	    4. 	       .   )

----------

!     . .       -6.3  2 ,      1,59,   ,           7159,50 ,    7160.          -       ,     ,     ,   , , ,     6,3,    ,     --       2  .      .  , .

----------


## 1980

> ,       6 4?   SPU orb-     ,  /  ,    .   6 3,      .    6 2      .     .  ?   .  -   ,    4  -        2. 	            3. 	    4. 	       .   )


    6-4 ( -6-3)      ()    -6-3  .     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !     . .       -6.3  2 ,      1,59,   ,           7159,50 ,    7160.          -       ,     ,     ,   , , ,     6,3,    ,     --       2  .      .  , .


  .      50    49 ,   .      -   50    :Smilie:

----------


## )

> 6-4 ( -6-3)      ()    -6-3  .     .


, , (  )).  -     (    -      ),      .      5    ,      .        -         )

----------

!!!!!!
      ( ,   ).   -  2010,    1,2,3 . 2011.   ,       -        ,     6 3 !!!      1000.    4.   100. .  100.      (     )))   ,  50.   .       100.    1000.  . 150 ((( 
  !? 
        ( .), -    !
   , 1.73 .

----------


## ˸

> 


  ?4 . 2011?

----------

, -  1,2,3 . 
  "."   . 
       ( ),      (  6 2 ),     6 3 .

----------

,      4 .,     .,   .

----------


## Lev Palich

:         ,    ? : 2 :   .        .  .   ?

----------

... 
,     . 
      5   ,     1    .   .
     ,    6.30.75  10.02.2012
        ,       

,     ,          4 . 2011.      
   ?

----------

, , ,   .

----------

".............           -2     .  -2        () .........."


 2011        ?
     ?

----------


## mizeri

> ".............           -2     .  -2        () .........."
> 
> 
>  2011        ?
>      ?


"      -2    "
     ?

 (  )   212 . ..

----------

,    ?

 212-    ?

----------


## Oksana23

!  !   ,    ,     ,     .    -1.   ,      :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 212-    ?


    2011

----------


## Glawbuch

> -1.   ,

----------


## Oksana23

!        .    ,    :Frown:       /   ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ?
> 
>  212-    ?


   3  2011 . N 379- "                  "

"6)   16:
)   5  "  "   "  () ";"





> !  !   ,    ,     ,     .    -1.   ,


.          (        /, ?).    ,     "" - . .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


   ,    ...  ...

----------


## Oksana23

:Smilie:   ,  !

----------


## ElenaKV

. -    2011.   .    /.    ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

> . -    2011.   .    /.    ,  ?


 ?   ,  .

----------


## Mauri03

,  ,             3      ,              ,    ,        .  ?

----------


## aero

6-3            3 ?     ,      ?

----------


## Kkatd

> !  !   ,    ,     ,     .    -1.   ,





> !        .    ,         /   ?


  .               (-) /  . 

,     2-    ? 
-  .  :Confused:

----------


## mizeri

> 6-3            3 ?     ,      ?


    2011 , .  .  .,   - .

----------


## mizeri

> ,     2-    ? 
> -  .


2-   ,     ,    - .      .

----------


## ElenaKV

> ?   ,  .


,     ??

----------


## Aisha1

-  ,       ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,     ??


.




> -  ,       ?


        (    )    .    ,  ,     .

----------

?
  5 6.30.75 
 ***50:   .   .  6-1

 -6-3 ,     
   ,       .

    ?
    1 ,       -  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?
>   5 6.30.75 
>  ***50:   .   .  6-1
> 
>  -6-3 ,     
>    ,       .
> 
>     ?
>     1 ,       -  ?


     - .    , -   ?

----------


## Kkatd

> 2-   ,     ,    - .      .


 -    ?)   ? :Redface:

----------

,   .
     1     7.70.320    5,  ,        .
 ,      . 
  ?
  ?

----------


## mizeri

> -    ?)   ?


 )))




> ,   .


    ,      .     )))




> ?


.

----------


## ElenaKV

> .


    ,     ? :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

> ,     ?


  -  )))        2011  :yes:    .
      , .

----------

1 7  527
  . , ,      1   ?      4  ?       2011 .   ?  - ?
  - =(

----------

> 1 7  527
>   . , ,      1   ?      4  ?       2011 .   ?  - ?
>   - =(


         3 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2011 .   ?


 .   :yes:

----------

-6-2  -6-2    4 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -6-2  -6-2    4 ?


  ,  .  2011   .

----------

=)
 -    .    -1.

----------


## Glawbuch

** ,   ,  .     .   :Smilie:

----------

?.......  ....
    4 .   4 c       ?     1     3 ,   4--    -

----------

CheckXML  31.01.2012  !
  ?
   -  ..... 
,          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?.......  ....
>     4 .   4 c       ?     1     3 ,   4--    -


      -   -  ,  ,      .

----------

! ,    ""   ,          ,     - Spu_orb,  ,     15 .  1:     "  " (    )?  2:     ".  " (  ,      )?      6%.    .

----------

> -   -  ,  ,      .


     .
      .    4 .

----------

.  -6-2      4 ?     4 ?    114  144  -1?

----------

-   ,   ?

----------

!   !
  "   "     "  "-!  ..    .     ...    .    !

----------


## Glawbuch

> -   ,   ?


  1      


> .
>       .    4 .


 ,    144  -1 =   -6-2  , , ,     144 -1

----------

526   ...    536 -   ...

----------


## ekaterina kim

,       ,    ?    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ,    ?    .


  :Smilie:

----------

> .  -6-2      4 ?     4 ?    114  144  -1?


",    144  -1 =   -6-2  , , ,     144 -1 "
    )

----------

** ,   ...              144 ...

----------

??     ,    .   -  .    - =(

----------

""...         ,   ...

----------

,       .   .

----------


## ˸

-

----------


## Glawbuch

> ""...


    , **,    ,  ,     .         .

----------

** ,     ...  :


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?

----------

> , **,    ,  ,     .         .


 ,

----------

> ** ,     ...  :
> 
> 
> 150  9  +/- ?
> :
> 114 ?
> 144 ?
> 150 +/- ?


 150  9  +3000
 114 9000
144 8000
150 +4000

----------

> -


    4

----------

150, ..  ,           144 ...

-6-2
9000 ... *8000*

----------


## ˸

> 4

----------

persw   6-3

----------

> 150, ..  ,           144 ...
> 
> -6-2
> 9000 ... *8000*


           .

----------

,     -  ,        ...

----------

> ,     -  ,        ...


   ,        ??)))
      -

----------


## Jem21

!  ...
 :    2010.,    1-3. 2011.     ,      .    .    ,     -6-3,     ,   -6-1  .      : " -6-3  ,    ".
,   ?

----------

** ,        ...      ...

----------

*Jem21*,   ...   -     -6-1    4-  2011 ...

----------


## Jem21

.  :  - 0.00, - 1800.00
 .  :  - 0.00, - 500.00

----------

*Jem21*,  ...    -    6-1,    6-2...

----------


## Jem21

,  
     . ,   6-1,  6-2.     :Embarrassment:

----------

,        "",       ...

  ...     ...

----------

, ,        1-2 . 2011 ,    : -1  -3 ? -6-2  -6-3  -6-2 ?

----------


## aero

,   150  9 .  -335, .130  12 6735  140.  12 6272.  ,       ,    4-     .

----------

*aero*, 


150  9  +/- ?
:
114 ?
144 ?
150 +/- ?

----------


## aero

150  9  -335
:
114 1841.00
144 1043.00
150 463.00(    )

----------

*aero*, 

-6-2
1841 ... 335+1043 = *1378*

----------


## aero

[QUOTE=;53602066]*aero*, 

,  ,   .

----------


## aero

,        ?
   6-2              ,           ?

----------


## gag

.    - 4  .  ,      16 ,   ? 
      ,    . 
,  ,   ???

----------


## nak116

-6-2 ( .   )  =   1 . 114  3 ?   -6-2(     )  =  1  114  4?

----------

, ,      ,     , -6-1,2,  -   ,   ,   .  .    ,   -6-3,            ,  ..           ,    - ,   , ,      -     .        ,      ,   ( ),        .  ?    ?   9   ,    -6-3  , ..     ...
, ,       ?

----------


## Olga2612()

5  -6-3    ""()    , "  ...."

----------


## kraskaKSM

,    Spu_ord     6-2,    6-3!!!!.(   6-3   )

   ,   3-  ,   ,    -6-3 ( ).    ( ++),    ,  .

    ,       ""   : -2+ (   )   -6-3.

----------


## kraskaKSM

.

----------


## skef

.
, ,  ,      , ..      ,       .     ,  2011       2012?

----------


## aero

5           ,           .      .,     .,              ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .     ,  2011       2012?


,     ,

----------


## mizeri

-5, -        "    -1"      ,      14418,    23996     "   -1" - 23996,       ?
   ,      ,    ?

----------

*mizeri*,     .. ?

----------


## aero

1613

----------

*aero*,   ...   ...

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,     .. ?


 ?        .     -      ,   .       .   (((

----------


## 1979

!    ,         -6-1      .       -6-2! - ,     ...   ,       .   ,      ?              (     )?  ,      :Frown: ((

----------


## aero

> *aero*,   ...   ...


         ,    ,   ?  -  ?

----------


## Raspberry

.  ?    ,   15- .      -1?  :yes:

----------



----------


## Raspberry

,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## aero

> .  ?    ,   15- .      -1?


   ,  -1   15-  ,  .    15  .

----------


## Raspberry

*aero*,   ,   .     15 .,  .  :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

,          ?    4 , -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nak116

,   -6-2 ( .   )  =   1 . 114  3 ?   -6-2(     )  =  1  114  4?

   .    ,          .     ,      ,     . , ,    ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## f

. , "    "  -1  ""  -6-2  ?

----------



----------

. , ,        -1 ()    ,      /  ?
  : 
   4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1);
 -6-2;
             2011  ( -6-3).
   .
    -  -1,        ,  ? 
,   :Dezl:

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  -1,        ,  ?


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## f

, 
1.  -1 "  3 ..." ( .144)       (:, , )       (: , , ).
2.     -6-2,  -  ,          ,        .

----------


## aero

1621?

----------


## f

1634, .

----------

> , 
> 1.  -1 "  3 ..." ( .144)       (:, , )       (: , , ).
> 2.     -6-2,  -  ,          ,        .


1. :, , 
2.

----------


## nak116

> , 
> 1.  -1 "  3 ..." ( .144)       (:, , )       (: , , ).
> 2.     -6-2,  -  ,          ,        .


    , .. , , . ( , , ),       .

----------

> 1. :, , 
> 2.


  .   1    (,  3   ),        4 .   -   1     4

----------


## f

, nak116,  ,  .
 , 144  -1 (   3   )    -6-2      ,    ?

----------


## f

> , nak116,  ,  .
>  , 144  -1 (   3   )    -6-2      ,    ?


,   /.

----------

> , nak116,  ,  .
>  , 144  -1 (   3   )    -6-2      ,    ?



         /  .
  ()  :



> 1    (,  3   ),        4 .   -   1     4

----------


## 1979

1620....

----------

,  -6-3           5000,        .   .  1300   5000  .

----------


## ElenaKV

, ,    .  3     - :Abuse:

----------

> !    ,         -6-1      .       -6-2! - ,     ...   ,       .   ,      ?              (     )?  ,     ((


   ? ,     .  -   ,  .      .

----------

> , ,    .  3     -


 ?   ?  ,     - .

----------


## aero

,  1621

----------

> ,  -6-3           5000,        .   .  1300   5000  .


  .
5000 - ?     - 5000.

----------


## ElenaKV

,  ,   ,      ((

----------


## 1979

> ? ,     .  -   ,  .      .


 ,  !

----------

> ,  1621


     ... .

      ,   .
,       . 
    ,         .

----------

> .
> 5000 - ?     - 5000.

----------

> ,  ,   ,      ((


** 
http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/


 "" ( "   ") ver.3.14  01.02.2012
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/
     . -  . .
    .

----------


## ElenaKV

> , ,    .  3     -


 :Dezl:

----------

> 


,     .

----------


## ElenaKV

> ** 
> http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/
> 
> 
>  "" ( "   ") ver.3.14  01.02.2012
> http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/
>      . -  . .
>     .


         !!!

----------

*ElenaKV*,     - !
     777. - 111  000,    .

  5 - 111.

----------


## aero

> ... .
> 
>       ,   .
> ,       . 
>     ,         .


            ,        ?         .    8536,66        8537,   ?     6-2

----------


## ElenaKV

> *ElenaKV*,     - !
>      777. - 111  000,    .
> 
>   5 - 111.


   ???

----------

> ???


     .
 doc, rtf  chm.
   \\ \...

----------


## ElenaKV

> *ElenaKV*,     - !
>      777. - 111  000,    .
> 
>   5 - 111.


   111(((

----------


## ElenaKV

,  )) !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  1621


 **  ,     .    ,  ,  .  .     ,   .

----------


## aero

> **  ,     .    ,  ,  .  .     ,   .


   ,   ,           .  ?              ?

----------

> ,        ?         .    8536,66        8537,   ?     6-2


    8536,66,   0,34     .        .    ,     ,      .

----------


## aero

> 8536,66,   0,34     .        .    ,     ,      .


    8537   8536,66,   8537    6-2 8536,66  8537 ,      ?    8537        8537,    6-2  .      ,         ,  .

----------

> 8537   8536,66,   8537    6-2 8536,66  8537 ,      ?    8537        8537,    6-2  .      ,         ,  .


       .
     ,  ,       .

  ,  ,      -      ,        .

----------


## aero

> .
>      ,  ,       .
> 
>   ,  ,      -      ,        .


     ,       ? ?               ,     ?

----------

CheckXML-Ufa,          .
1.1.    -6-2  -1
***  * * 6-2:17160,**  * -1:17400

   ?	
-1
.100  10540
.110  100384
.111  4400
.112  4400
.113  36584
.114  45384
.120        0
.130  110924
.140  82940
.141  5720
.142  5720
.143  5720
.144  17160
.150  27984

   CheckXML   .

----------

> ,       ? ?               ,     ?


1. ,    , *  !*

2.    . !          2010-2011           .        .

----------


## aero

? 6-1, 6-2,6-2, 6-3  ?  6-4  . ?

----------

!
     ,     (       ) -     .    01  07 ( ),       .   4,    .   . 
        ?          ?
 !

----------


## aero

> 1. ,    , *  !*
> 
> 2.    . !          2010-2011           .        .


     ,      6-2           ,     .     .

----------

> ,      6-2           ,     .     .


 5,45,  5 .  5  .

 5,65,  6 .  5,65  .

----------

> ? 6-1, 6-2,6-2, 6-3  ?  6-4  . ?


  ( 4),         .

----------


## aero

> ( 4),         .


   .         ?

----------

> .         ?


.      .

----------

4-   ,   ?     ?

----------

> 4-   ,   ?     ?


 -1.

 1-3  - ? 
 ,  -6-3  2011 .

  01.10.2011 .    ?

----------

3-  , -1 ,

----------

**,   150    9 .    +/-

----------

> 3-  , -1 ,



 -6-2       ,   .

----------

?

----------

1        ....

----------

> ?


-1    4 .
-6-2  -6-2  .
-6-3  -6-4  .
 4   .

----------

> 1        ....


1 ? , .

----------

,      ,          ???

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.15.294)

----------

(),  2.0 (2.0.32.6)

----------


## saigak

> ,      ,          ???


   ,       ....

----------


## aero

> 5,45,  5 .  5  .
> 
>  5,65,  6 .  5,65  .


  2010               ,     .,         .        2011    , ?

----------

> (),  2.0 (2.0.32.6)


  ? 
.     - ,        .

----------

> 2010               ,     .,         .        2011    , ?


*,  .*

     ?

  *  =   -   ?
   ?

         =    ?     .   ,           . .
      2011 .

----------

> **,   150    9 .    +/-


.150   (+) 4400

  9 .  ,  .

----------


## aero

> *,  .*
> 
>      ?
> 
>   *  =   -   ?
>    ?
> 
>          =    ?     .   ,           . .
>       2011 .


  ,   6-2   521,11     521,16      521,11  521,16.    ,      521   521.      .    ,       .      ,   ,   ?

           ,     ?

----------

> ,   6-2   521,11     521,16      521,11  521,16.    ,      521   521.      .    ,       .      ,   ,   ?
> 
>            ,     ?


      ?
        ?

----------


## aero

> ?
>         ?


 ,      ,    .  
             2011 ?

----------


## Zelena

(14 )    ,  .     5  .      21  (   ),   ?

----------


## *

,    .    ..   - .      5.           .           .       2010.,    !

----------

: Asthanos:


> ,    .    ..   - .      5.           .           .       2010.,    !

----------

> ,      ,    .  
>              2011 ?


   ,      ,    .    2012 .   2011 .    4  2011 .  .

"   "  -     .       ,      ?

----------


## aero

> ,      ,    .    2012 .   2011 .    4  2011 .  .
> 
> "   "  -     .       ,      ?


   ,    (   ,  )    , ?
          ,     ?

----------

> ,    (   ,  )    , ?
>           ,     ?


 ,  .   ,             2010 .

  ,    .    ,           .
      .

       ,    .

----------


## aero

> ,  .   ,             2010 .


   ,       ,          (  ,   )=  .  .      ,    .     ?

----------


## Raspberry

-  6-4   ,    ? 1 7.7  535

----------

> ,    .


 ?  -    .

----------

> -  6-4   ,    ? 1 7.7  535


    .   . 
    . 
         .

----------


## Raspberry

** , ,    .  :yes:

----------


## aero

> ,       ,          (  ,   )=  .  .    ,   .     ?


 ,        ?

----------

> ,       ,          (  ,   )=  .  . 
>    ,   .     ?


,    . *   .*   .

----------


## Bucom

> 1 7.7  535


     ,   7.70.536.     -          (   - -  : -    - ).

----------


## aero

> ,    . *   .*   .


            ))?
         6-3   6-2?

----------

> ))?
>          6-3   6-2?


 ,     . 
    .

-6-2 -      -6-1(2).  .
-6-3 -   -6-1,  -6-1,   -6-3  .

----------


## Bucom

> 6-3   6-2?


( ) 
**  *saigak* (     ).   :
68.  ,   ( -6-2),      ,               -6-3, -6-1, -6-2, ,   2010 ,           ()     2010 .
70.  ,                (-6-3),   ()      (, ) ,                 , ,   2010 .
(     31.07.2006 N 192 (.  24.03.2011) "    ()           ")

----------


## ZZZhanna

. ,   ,  , , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## aero

** ,    !!!!            )))

----------


## Bucom

> ...


    ?..  ,   ,    ?..        .

----------


## lagutina

.        3 ( ),       , ..  ,     3 .   1.01.2012       .     -1 ( ,        4 )    ?

----------

, ,    " 5"     -6-4?
      ?
   ?

----------


## JulPro

, !
   -     -6-1  -6-3  .  ?     ,    .

----------


## f

SOS.         .           ,  .       ? ,        ,     ,    .          ?
P.S.     .

----------

...

 -   2- ...

----------


## ElenaKV

.      . .      /,   -6-1 ,  -6-2??

----------


## f

,   ( ),    .       .      2  ?

----------

*f*,  ...

 114, 144  150(+/-)   4-   ...    100
 -  -6-2  1,2,3 ...
 ... ...

     ,

----------


## f

100| 7220
114| 20592 |20592 |25182 |28122
144| 29924 |13728 |20560 |28122
150| -2112 |  4752 | 9374 | 9374
| 27812 | 13728 | 20560

----------

-   2- ...     2-    4...   ...   ...      ...

----------

, , ?   ?

----------

!

  -1   1  ,   -6-2  -6-2  4  2011  .
      -1?

----------

** ,   -6-2?  ?

----------

,   1729,   !   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   1729,   !   ?


   .

----------

> ** ,   -6-2?  ?


.
14 .

----------

** ,            -6-2...   -  ,       -6-2     ?

       ...  14    ... ( )

...

----------


## Raspberry

**, .  -11.     :

***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <> <>,   ,   :

       ,  .  :yes:

----------

*Raspberry*,   ...    ...

----------


## Raspberry

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251"?>
<>
	<>PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-000-000-000000-DCK-00032-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
	<>
		<>07.00</>
		<></>
		<>
			<>1: 7.7</>
			<>7.70.535</>
		</>
		<></>
	</>
< ="  " =" ">
		<_>
			<>1</>
			<> </>
			<>
				<>
					<>7700000000</>
					<>770001001</>
				</>
				<></>
				<>   </>
				<>    ""</>
				<> ""</>
				<></>
			</>
			<>
				<>32</>
			</>
			<>
				<>1</>
				<>
					<>_</>
					<>1</>
				</>
			</>
			<>15.02.2012</>
		</_>
		<_>
			<>2</>
			<>
				<>
					<>7700000000</>
					<>770001001</>
				</>
				<></>
				<>   </>
				<>    ""</>
				<> ""</>
				<></>
			</>
			<>2011</>
			<>31.12.2011</>
			<-11></-11>
			<>0</>
			<>0</>
			<>
				<></>
			</>
			<>
				<>2</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2009</>
					<>
						<>52875.00</>
						<>0.00</>
					</>
				</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>
						<>52875.00</>
						<>0.00</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<></>
			<>
				<>2</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2009</>
					<>
						<>52875.00</>
						<>0.00</>
					</>
				</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>
						<>52875.00</>
						<>0.00</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<>15.02.2012</>
		</_>
	</>
</>

----------

...     ...

----------


## Raspberry

,      ,   ?      ?  :Confused:

----------

*Raspberry*, ...     -     -11     ?

----------


## Raspberry

,  ,    .   .

,  ,    ,     ,   - -1,  6-2,  6-2,  6-3,  6-4,  -11.

----------

-11   ...     ...

P.S. -         ...

----------


## Raspberry

> -11   ...     ...


 .  :yes: 



> P.S. -         ...


  ,    .     2011 - .  :Frown:

----------

-  ...

----------

> ** ,            -6-2...   -  ,       -6-2     ?
> 
>        ...  14    ... ( )
> 
> ...


   ,    4        :
 1 , 14   23 . :Frown: 

   -1  1  ,     ,   4  -6-2          -1. :Wink:

----------

...  :Smilie:

----------

> ...


   ,         .
          -1,       61 .  

       -6-3  -6-4.
    -      .

----------

15%,      ,   ,      ...   ?                   .      //        .     :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> ,


 .. 3 . -1?  ,   4 .         ,      .       ?     ?         - .1-2.   -1     (  "").

----------


## antonstv

, .
      ?

----------


## antonstv

10%    ,        ? (    3  4 .)

----------

> .. 3 . -1?  ,   4 .         ,      .       ?     ?         - .1-2.   -1     (  "").


          ,      ,     /         /

----------


## Bucom

> ...


  -1,    -  /          ().

----------

!  ,  ,        , ..  2-  .       4  (    ),           - ?

----------


## Kazanova

,    , .

----------


## 2010

, , -       ,  - (DHL, -, -).         .    ?  - ?

----------


## Bucom

> - ?


  .    -         ( ).

----------


## Bucom

> - ?


   .      .   ( )        .

----------

, .      1       .     1   ,     ,  " ,
  1      ,    - ,       (4)     
 ".      4    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 4    ?


           . 3- .,    () - ,    -   () () ().

----------


## Raspberry

!

    ,  .      (   )...?    ,      .  :Mad:  ,   .  :Frown: 

***50: .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll

   .

----------

*Raspberry*,      ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   .


    .

----------


## lubezniy

> *Raspberry*,      ...


     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,      ...


    ,    .




> .


, . "" ()  :Big Grin:     ,   .

  ?!    ?!      ?  !!!!!  :Abuse:

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Raspberry*,   ,     - ?           ,       ,    .     ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

*ZZZhanna*,    ,   ,    ,  ,     ,  - "     ".  :Frown:

----------

...
http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html



> 5.29.          
> 9)	  -6-1  -6-2   :
> **   ( 20);

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


        .

----------


## Raspberry

... .   :Frown:   .  :yes:

----------

> ***50: .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll
> 
>    .


 ,      . 
      an_adr2006.dll.

P.S.           ,     .

----------

,     ,    -    ,             ,    ...

                4-   -           ...

----------


## Raspberry

, ,     .
 :Wow:      ...     ,      . . , ** , !!!

   ?

?!  ?????    1   ,       ,    . ,   ...

----------

*Raspberry*, -       .

----------


## Raspberry

.  :Big Grin:        ,   ,    .  :yes:

----------

> .


 .   "  ...,   
    "

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


  .   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      . 
>       an_adr2006.dll.


       ,     (  CheckXML).
    -        ,   ,  .

----------

,    2 ,     ,    2     :Wow:

----------


## 505

> 2 ,     ,    2


!       ,  .     .  ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !
> 
>     ,  .      (   )...?    ,      .  ,   . 
> 
> ***50: .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll
> 
>    .


-   -  -     .
 5 (!!!!)           .
     ,   (       3 ,   ),       .              .  5   :Smilie: 
 ,       ...

----------


## Naumov

, :         2012-?
 -2  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,    -    ,             ,    ...


-    192,  - (,  )    :



> -4-1  -4-2,


(   -6-1  - "    -4-1")

----------


## lubezniy

> , :         2012-?


 -  (    27-).    ,   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    2 ,     ,    2


           ,     .

----------


## Naumov

*lubezniy*, ,    .    . (   )

----------


## ~

,  .     .    .

----------

2011   ?       ,  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2011   ?


,  ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

,     (    2011 ,    ).      2010 ( ),    .
  CheckXML  CheckUFA     .
      .
         : D5FB_49E9_97BC_B4B0_E706_321F_B21503C6.doc.

    ?
 .

----------

*_*,   1  2011 .   ?   ,        .

* -6-2  -1    (   01.01.2010 )*

----------


## _

** ,    4 ,   .
-1      .
-6-2   3 .
-6-2    (   ),       3 .

       .   CheckXML  CheckUFA     (  ).       ,    -           .    .

     -  .           -  ,     ...

       ,    ,     ...  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ...


  .   :Frown:   .   :Smilie:

----------

*_*,   1  ?  ?

----------


## _

** ,  1   :       ,     ...    ...  2 .     - ,         :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,  1   :       ,     ...    ...  2 .     - ,


  1 .

* -6-2  -1    (   01.01.2010 )*
-6-2  -1  
  	3000 	5000
  	3000 	4000
  	900 	1500
  	900 	1200
,  -1    1  ,  -6-2 - .

----------


## _

** ,         ...
    .   !

----------


## _

** ,       .
  1     ,     ,  "  "    3 ,    .       ..     ...    .
 ,    .
    50 . .            ,     .       ( 2  3   :EEK!: )       ...         ...  ,   ...  2  ...      .

----------


## Galija85

!
      . .  .   6-2   ,    ,    20:    <> / <>. <> ,  <>.     ?          ,   6-2   !!!     ,     .!!!           . ???!!!

----------

*Galija85*,  ,    ?       ,         ,   .    .
   ?  ?

----------


## Galija85

-1,         !!!  .   .     ..      .            .    !!!  6-2  4  ..        .   .    ..       .        ,   ,     !!!         1 7.7    !
 6-2   "    1. 2012,  . 2011"  ,   6-2   !!!   .  6-3     2012..      ,     2011,  .    1    ,        0,5.      .    !!!

----------


## Galija85

> *Galija85*,  ,    ?       ,         ,   .    .
>    ?  ?


       -1,         !!!  .   .     ..      .            .    !!!  6-2  4  ..        .   .    ..       .        ,   ,     !!!         1 7.7    !
 6-2   "    1. 2012,  . 2011"  ,   6-2   !!!   .  6-3     2012..      ,     2011,  .    1    ,        0,5.      .    !!!

----------

> -1


 ,       ,      .

   -1?

----------


## Galija85

-1  2011!

----------


## Galija85

> ,       ,      .
> 
>    -1?


  2011.

----------

*Galija85*,     ?

----------

*Galija85*,   4  -1               -1  4  2011 .?

     ,   ,     .   :Wink:

----------

, )))
      , ..   15.02    ,      "",       .     , .. -6-3    .  , ,        2,3  2011.-  .  3    ,    .    ,   10%  .,      .  ,    , ,       , ..    ,      ""  ,     ,      .   ?    ?  ,        (..     50, .  10%,    500..)...

----------


## ZZZhanna

2 / 2010  1.2011,   10,    ,         .    ,     ,    .  .      :Smilie: 
  -   ,  .  ,        -     ,    ,      .

----------


## VeraD

.   .          .         .   -1.      .        . 1  2   .   .     .    .   .  !

----------


## Madlena

, .
          -6-1  2011 ,      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> .


 .        .

----------


## NastasiaD

> .   .          .         .   -1.      .        . 1  2   .   .     .    .   .  !


  ,    **  ,     ,    .





> , .
>           -6-1  2011 ,      ,     ?


    ,       .   ( )     ,      ,    . 
  ,    ,  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> -   -  -     .
>  5 (!!!!)           .
>      ,   (       3 ,   ),       .              .  5  
>  ,       ...


  ,        -   -      .....
   30  ,   ,        "" -         ,       5, ,     .  -  !
      ,      ,  - ,         ....      ,  ,         .

----------


## NastasiaD

:
    ,      !!!      .

  ,  ,      ,
      ....

    ,    ,     -          .....
   .....       -    .
 :Smilie:  -

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      ,     ,    .


 .

----------


## VeraD

:
  NastasiaD
  ,      ,     ,    . 





> .


     ?    = (        ,            (  ))         ,     ....         .        .           1                ,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

*VeraD*,    .     . ..  ,   ,  =,  ,  . .   :yes:

----------


## 2012

2010  -6-2?
  ,   -6-2   .

----------


## Zlata84

!   .             .       14%  6%  .         14%  20%???

----------


## Galija85

> *Galija85*,   4  -1               -1  4  2011 .?
> 
>      ,   ,     .


  -1     2011. .     4  2011.           1 7.7???

----------


## Madlena

, .          ,      .    2011   ?

----------


## saigak

,  -1 - .

----------


## OKOLA

, ,   -1 (, 6%,   ).    "" -6-3,-6-1,-6-2,-6-2,-6-3?
     ?
!

----------

*OKOLA*, ""  .

   ""

----------


## trud-consalting

1 .    ?          ,    - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -


,

----------


## trud-consalting

> ,


! ,     ,    . ?   :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.      ...     01.04.12

----------


## trud-consalting

> 


!      : "!       1 ".   ,      28 ,   1     . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> . ?


.      /.

----------


## _

> 2010  -6-2?


*2012*,  "  "  6-2  .      ,      xml.

----------


## Matorka

!      1 .  ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !      1 .  ?    ?


-1    ,   (   )  .
 , ,     .     .
  , ,  .

----------


## Matorka

!

----------

, ,   1 7.7  , 191,  4  2011      ,  ,  . .  4      ,        3 .

----------

,  -6-3      ?         -5

----------

-      18.2-   (    ) -     .   -    ?

----------

,  1 7.7 
  ,   -6-3   :           	()
    ?    .

----------


## natalinsha

.   4.2011. -1  ,  - ,       .  ,               .     ,   (      2010  3. 2011.) - !          ! ,          ,      !   ,   ))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,     -   ,   . ,   .    -  .

----------

,   (     :Embarrassment: )
   ,   1    ,   ?   ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


     .     .

----------

...  -1 ,

----------


## saigak

> ,


   ....    :Big Grin:

----------

*saigak*, ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## natalinsha

> ,   ,     -   ,   . ,   .    -  .


     ,    "" .          2010.   ...

----------


## anita

,       ,           ,         ,  "" ? 
,     1000.  2000=,  1000.     1000=,   2000= ? ?

 ,  !   .

----------


## Bucom

> 


     ,    .    ""        (       ,    ). ..       ( .. ).

----------


## anita

> ,    .    ""        (       ,    ). ..       ( .. ).


   . 
   .  ,  .
      ,           .
  .

   .
     .   .
      (   -  ,   ).
 .


   2011 

. 1000=
 3000=

1 . 
  2000=
    4000=


  2100
  4200=



 900
 2800=

  1     , .. 2000=  4000=

2 .  

 1500=
 2000=

 1000
 1500=

: 
     . 
         ,  .

     1500=  2000= , 
  -     , 
         . 
..    2      1000=  1500=,      1500=  2000=.       ,     . 
  . 
    -       2     . 
     144   3  , 
..   2 - 1000=  1500=. 
    ,      1500=  2000=,      144  . 
       "      " (    ,     ).

  ,
-       ?.

,  . 

  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    , ,   . 
   :            ,      .   -       => =,        .
    ,      .

----------


## Katerina.

> ,    , ,   . 
>    :            ,      .   -       => =,        .
>     ,      .


    .
  ,       .   -  ..
  ,            ,  -   ,     . 

       . 

     . 
      ,     2    . 
       2 . (  -   ). 
 ,     ,    ,  .  
 :   ,           ,  ,   . 
    ,    -    ,    .  .

..   ,      ,        . 
 ,   .
  ,  . 
    . 
      ,      ,       15-,       ,     .

   2        . 
  ,    2   ,  .         2   ,
       . 
 :
       -           2 .  ,        2   .     ?  ,                  .  ?

   .  .        ,   ,  .

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

.,   .  = .    . .  -   ,      . 
    -      .        01.01.2010 , ..  01.01.10   .       .

----------


## Katerina.

> .,   .  = .    . .  -   ,      . 
>     -      .        01.01.2010 , ..  01.01.10   .       .


 .  ,    .
     ,      ,   -   .

           ..     .   . 
       (  ). 
         ,   ,           .
       ,  .
    . 
  ,      ,   ,      (    ). ..                 .
   2 .200 ,    300,   . 
    2    200,      ,    .     .
        ,   .
    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2    200,      ,    .     .


,  ,  .




> ?


 
, ..    ...

----------


## Katerina.

> ,  ,  .
> 
> 
> 
> , ..    ...


  ,     . 
   ,   2    .   ,   ,        .  
   ,       2  ,       -     ""?
      ,     . 

           .     ?     .  ,  ,   .   10 .  ,    .       ?         , , ,   .  ,          .....

  . 
 , 
         ""   "", 
             "", 
    "  "    .
    ,  . 
   ,      ,       ,    . 
,     -     -    .  
  ,    ?

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Katerina.*,      ,    -   2011    ,    2  2010 .   7-    ,     ,      .     ,   ,   .
 ,        , ,            ,    -  .        . ,  -  . ,     ,       .           ,     ,  ,   .   ,  -    .
    ,   ,   .    :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina.

> *Katerina.*,      ,    -   2011    ,    2  2010 .   7-    ,     ,      .     ,   ,   .
>  ,        , ,            ,    -  .        . ,  -  . ,     ,       .           ,     ,  ,   .   ,  -    .
>     ,   ,   .


    - .      , ! ..      ,          .    .
  ,   ,   ,         .
    ,   ,  ;      .  ,          . 
    ,        ,     . .           . - . ,   .
  , -,  .     -   ?   ,        .      ,          .     -      ?   . 

 -,         ? 
    ,     -,       .  ,       ,    . 
        .       .   ,     ,    .         ,    -      .

----------


## Bucom

.           .        -   .  ,  ,    ("")     ,   2010 .  -       212-.         .            -. ,   ,  (  )   .            .           . ,      (    "    -   ?")        .       " "         ,       .

----------


## Katerina.

> "    -   ?")        .


 -      . 
     . 
        . 
          ,   ,        .
     ,        ,        2   - . ,   ,   "  "  . 
  ,     ?      .     .    .       . 
           ,   ,    ,      .
  : , ,  . 
    ,      . 
                      " "   .     ,       .

----------


## Bucom

> -      .


    .       ,   .

----------


## Katerina.

> .       ,   .


      ,    ,      .      ? 
       ,      .  -      / . 

  .
1  ,    1  ,    2-   . 
   ,          ?
           .        . 
   ,  ,    ,        .    2          ,         .    ,         2  .

----------


## .

,        8 600.  27  2012 (  23.06.2011).       . 
    ?    3.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        8 600.  27  2012 (  23.06.2011).       . 
>     ?    3.


   ?  ?

----------


## .

__ 
... 05.03.2012  ()   2011.   (), ,    8608,20.
1)   : 7 092,54.
       : 5 455,80.
                       : 1 636,74.
  1 391,23.
    845,65.
                  545,58.
2) - 248.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?    3.


  .   ,   / ...

----------


## .

/,        .
 ..   ?!

----------


## .

-  ,    ,    ,  - ,    .

----------


## 1977

*.*,   ! 



> ..   ?!


  ,       !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..   ?!


 ,   . 


> -  ,    ,    ,  - ,    .


 .     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,       !


  .    3 .         .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


  .   ,   :Big Grin:    .

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:

----------


## kuzya78

,  ,  ,              200, 201, 202    110,     ,         2011.   2012   114,       2011???

----------


## _

,  5-    ,  ,   ,   ,      .  ,  .         - . .. -    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  .         -


     .      .

----------


## Katerina.

> .       ,   .


      .         ,     .    .

     , 
     , . 
  ,      ,     .

    .     . 
        ,        .  
 ,    ,        -       .    .
   ? - -   . 

   ,    ?    :   ,      .        . ,   ,     ,   ,       .         , .
  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   .    !!!   ,       -    ,    -   . 
     .

----------

-          , ..   ...   -6-1(2)  -6-2    = 

    ""   **     ,        ...                  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,,!     -     .           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Naumov

> -          , ..   ...   -6-1(2)  -6-2    = 
> 
>     ""   **     ,        ...                  ...


  ?   !!!

----------

(30-      -        2- )

   ,   ,  _  _,      20 -   ...

    :   15- ,   15-   ..

----------

> ?   !!!


 ...     ...    -   ...

         - ...

----------


## Naumov

?  :Smilie:

----------

:  ,     **...    -      150 -1

----------


## Naumov

**,  - -  .
 ,    ,    .

----------


## Katerina.

> ,   .    !!!   ,       -    ,    -   . 
>      .


  ,   .      .   ,    .   ,   ?

  ,          /,    :

          .


2  

2000=
 4000=  
 3000=
   2   4000=  3000=

   2012  1000=


   ,         (   1   ,   ), ..      ,     ,       ,  .    ,     . 
. .

.
       ,    ,      . 

       ?
      .   ,      2011      " "?
    2012  ,       2012? ?

        , ..      ,   .

   ,     ?     ,     ,    .  ,   .   ?  ?
       1.    .2     ,     .

----------

""...   "" -    ...       ...

----------

*Katerina.*,   100, 114, 144, 150     -1   : 1 , 6 ., 9 .  ...   , , ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

2.4000,   3000 + 2000    = 5000. .. 5000      ,  ..      ,     = . ,      ,  " " - ..     .  . .
.    .  3.      1000    3.,       ,    3.,     = .

----------

!!!    2

   18.2
 +2 (  20.03)  
    ,   



 / 58
  :(position()=1)//(position()=13)/@
 :
  :  


  ???

----------

.         2011.     -1   ?

----------

> .         2011.     -1   ?


.    ,    -1,  -    .

----------

> .    ,    -1,  -    .


.   .    :Smilie:     ,         4 ?

----------

> 4 ?


 ( )

----------

> ( )


.
 :Frown:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

,   .  1.2012   - 20.04  20.05.12????

----------

**, 15 ,  20?!

. 11 27-

----------

> ,   .  1.2012   - 20.04  20.05.12????


15.05.2012 .

----------


## saigak

!!!      ?   5.     ...

----------

> !!!      ?   5.     ...


  !      .  :Frown:  -1    .     .

----------


## lubezniy

?      -  ,  .

----------


## 1977

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> 


 .  :Smilie:  ,  ,     .

----------


## Bucom

> 


   ,       . .,     -   .  ,           .  -5   . PU_RSV 2.0    ( setup -   update):    !  , ,   ,    ,          ...

----------


## saigak

lubezniy, !          ...

----------

> lubezniy, !          ...


 
 :Dezl:

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


      ,   ,       . ,             .

----------

?
    52

----------


## _

> lubezniy, !          ...


 ! ..         15 ,     :yes:  :Redface:

----------

-5    6-4,  6-3  -1
    6-2   ,  ?
-5 6.30.85  30.03.2012

----------

-   .    15 .   .     14 .    -     14      . 15         - 14    15 !!!  -  .   -     (28  -   - 13  )      .
  -    ?     ,        ,        ,     - 14   15 .  . .      ... ( )  14      .
     ?   ?

----------

.    -  ,    .    -   -    ,    15      ,    , ..  ,   .   ,    ?

----------


## Zlata84

, !   .         2012   %   ???     14%    6%  .    66    20%   .    66 .        14%     66 ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Bucom

(CheckUfa)   (PU_RSV) .
. #5

----------

,  :   ,   - .      07 .     ,    3.6 ...       (   52),    ,    ,      :Embarrassment: .   ,   -    .

----------


## saigak

> (   52),    ,


,    ,    .




> ,   -    .

----------

*saigak*, .

----------

2012             ???

----------


## saigak

,

----------

*saigak*,

----------


## NastasiaD

> -          , ..   ...   -6-1(2)  -6-2    = 
> 
>     ""   **     ,        ...                  ...





> (30-      -        2- )
> 
>    ,   ,  _  _,      20 -   ...
> 
>     :   15- ,   15-   ..


  -  !
,   !




> ,   .      .   ,    .   ,   ?
> ...
> ..     ,     ,    .  ....


 ,   ,     ,    .
   .  ....
 :         :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

4  2011.    " " - , .       .       -1.
_* * ****  ** ** *  ** * ** **  ** ** *  ***** * ** ** ** ***  **** * * -6-1(2)  * **** *   3 ***  ***, **** ***** * **  **, **, **  * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  * -6-3,  **. ***   6-1(2): 26897, ***  ** *   6-3: 26896,74_

  ,   ?    01.   .      ?  :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

?

----------


## NastasiaD

,   ....  ?

----------

,   2011   1  2012   ,      ..       ( )?                                  2011 .   2- ??
.

----------

> ,   2011   1  2012   ,      ..       ( )?                                  2011 .   2- ??
> .


.    -1, .
.

----------

, .

   6%,       2011 . ,      ,   ? 
   ?
39210202100061000160      45286575000( )              .00.2011       0         0        ?
 - ?
 :    ,   ?

  !

----------


## TomCat

!

       11 .
   ,     .

1)         ??      2011,  1 . ,        ,        .

  . .  1 . 2012.     1 . 2011.   ,       ....  ,              .      11         ...


      ?

----------

.     2011,   ,      1 .    2011,    (  ,      "0",     ),         2012     ,   ....    ,    ....

     1 .,      ,         ....(      ).        ???  ,    .....

----------

...    ...

----------


## 654

.  -1         1 . (-1  ), (-1), (-1).  -1  1 . 2012 .   "-1"       .        -6-2:      1 . ()   1 . 2012 .?

----------

*654*,        -1:

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------


## 654

> *654*,        -1:
> 
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)


100 "-1"
114 "2160"
144 "1440"
150 "719"

----------

*654*, -6-2  :
 ... 
2160.00 ... 144*1*.00

----------


## katmax

> !
> 
>        11 .
>    ,     .
> 
> 1)         ??      2011,  1 . ,        ,        .
> 
>   . .  1 . 2012.     1 . 2011.   ,       ....  ,              .      11         ...
> 
> ...


, !!!!   !!!!
    "    " ???

----------

1  2012,

----------


## katmax

,    .  :
 2011     -1. 
.   .          (   ).
 1 .   .   (  . ).      4 .(.)
  - . ,   : "    ".   :  . -2011,  .  ,    1   .....? ( ""    (     .  2011  ).      .  .... ...
  : 1-  ., 11-  .,  6 3-. .-  .,   .  .   -     ""! 
  , ! 
  . 8.2.,  . . .
!!!

----------


## Kate S.

,  6%,  .   , -.   2011, ,  2011   , .   .  2012 .           1 .   1 .  :  166850, 6% = 10011 .,  4302 .,   5709 .          . ,    ,    ,     . ,   2 .  38732 . 87.  ,      4302.    ,    1  205582,87,    8604.   6% = 12335 .,       8604    5709  1 .    ?     ,          3731  -   8604  ,  5709 . ,       -  "       "  ,    ,   "   ".     ?   ?  ,  ,  4302,    .        ?     ,         -  ? ?
PS. ,      :Smilie: ,        -  ,     2011,     2012...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   - .   (12335   8604) = 3731,     709.

           . ,   .

----------

,  !
,    .   ! ,     2011 .   , ,   , ,      ,     ,     .  ,    0,55 .      ?    0,55    ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

91 .

----------


## ks-77

,  .,    (  .,   )- ,  2011-   ,     . -   2011. . -5   .     :
1. -  "0" .
2.- "0"
3.-    -(    -=?( )-     
   ?   2- ,   ,  ...(.. -    2 ).   .,     .

----------

> 91 .


 !  , ,       ,        ,  ...  :Frown: ((     ?         ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

55 . ? 
   , ,   , .

----------

> 55 . ? 
>    , ,   , .


     ,   ,     .    ,   .))

----------

,      .    2011 .   2012 .       (    ).      .
1.  -6-1    ..   ,    (   ,      ,    ,        ).  -    .
2.   -6-3.  ..  -6-3 50425,45, -10425,25 (. -6-3     ,       3 ),     .
   -?

----------


## lena040481

,     .    ,      ,  ,      ,  ....   - ,         ..... -       ...           ????

----------


## NastasiaD

,     

  ...

       , ..    (   ),   
    ,     2010 .
     .
   ,  36    ,
       .
          " " ,     ,      7   (),     ,   .   "   "
....

     ,  ,
..    ,  .        ....
,   ,  -            :Frown:

----------


## Lady1

.      4  2011 -    :  *** *** * ***  *-6-2  -1.   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-6-2  -1?

----------


## Lady1

> -6-2  -1?


   5 :
  1 -   "12"
 -6-2  -

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   ,  -


... :Girl Blush2: 
, ,  :
    2011  4020,    4019,54 
    2012      4020,00  4019,54?

----------


## h-r-elmira

. , ,    -5   1  2010. .. 2     .   ,      ,      6-2   ,  .     .
1.    1  2010.
2.  2  2012.   1  2010  -      :Wow: ((((((((((((((((((((((((   ?

----------

*h-r-elmira*,           ?

   ,      ** 2- ...

----------


## h-r-elmira

.    ,   ((( :Embarrassment:

----------


## h-r-elmira

,      1  2012.   .       2  2012.    .   .   ,     ,      (  ) 2012. ,     .     ?

----------

...  2010   ...    2011 ...

----------


## Lady1

-     -    :       -6-2  -1. 
  ?
   5 :
 1 -   "12"
 -6-2 -     :Wow:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 4020,00  4019,54?


 ,      ,   ...

----------

> 2011  4020

----------


## NastasiaD

!    "   " 
  46    :Smilie:

----------

,       ...
     ,            1 .  -     .
 1  (.111)  100, 05
 2  ( 112)     -    100, 01
    0
  -   ( 110) 200, 05 !!!!! ( 200,06)
   ( 130)   200, 06
      ,    (((((

----------


## Nadyam

! , ,   .     2011 +   1  2010 + .  1  2011 .      5,  ChekXML -  ,       10- .

   4  2011  ,  , ..     .    (,    )    .    ,            6-2 (..      6-2     ),     ,   ,  .       1  2  2010, 1  4  2011 ,      01.01.2010  31.12.2012 (         = , ..  2   ,  ).   ?   ?

 .    6-3 -     ,   .   ,    1  4  2011,      - 2  3    ( 2  3  2011     ). ,  ?

   !

----------

